# Kens GrandDaddy Purp seeds!



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 16, 2012)

We had a couple of threads going where I jumped in and tried answering as much as I could. Due to the recent attack, the thread is gone, and I felt like besides a little drama, it was informative and worth having up. So, I started a new thread to continue answering anything I can and hopefully see some really cool pictures and journals pop up. Thanks again to each and every one of you that has supported us.

With that said, who got their packs, who's popping them, and can I help you out in ANY way?


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm glad you've started your own thread! I'm subbed!!! +rep


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm sure you probably did answer this in another thread but since it's gone now I'll start out with the obvious,

What is the genetic makeup of Ken's GDP?


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 16, 2012)

posted this before so here it is again got my GDP on the 12th


----------



## vilify (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine are on the way. Making its way through New York as of today. Should be here late next week.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Mar 16, 2012)

i got mine. i want another pack before i pop. where i live there is many impostors. im so glad i finally have the infamous GDP in seed form. THANK YOU KEN!!!! i will keep this thread close at hand. when i get my 2nd pack in stock i will be popping these. when can i expect to see the Bay 11 in seed form on Attitude? heard great things about that strain after winning the San Fran Med Cup last year.

and since were posting pics of seed packs....


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 16, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I'm sure you probably did answer this in another thread but since it's gone now I'll start out with the obvious,
> 
> What is the genetic makeup of Ken's GDP?


Okay, even I have stated incorrect things on this question... FROM WHAT I HAVE GATHERED... It's an old indica strain (a skunk sister) that was given to Ken by the Indians. I believe it was then crossed to something, or the X'ing could have been done by the indians and he was given this "purple indica"
Other than that, people have said it's big bud X urkle, but that's not the case.

Glad everybody has their order or is on their way, that's exciting.
Anyone else have some major issues w/ their b-day promo?


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 16, 2012)

oHsiN666 said:


> i got mine. i want another pack before i pop. where i live there is many impostors. im so glad i finally have the infamous GDP in seed form. THANK YOU KEN!!!! i will keep this thread close at hand. when i get my 2nd pack in stock i will be popping these. when can i expect to see the Bay 11 in seed form on Attitude? heard great things about that strain after winning the San Fran Med Cup last year.


Ahhh, the BAY... have you had the pleasure of seeing it or smoking it? I'm a kush fiend, so when I saw it I was in love. It's definitely different from your typical OG you see in the clubs. It has the look, the density, but the smell/flavor is truly something special. If all went well, the seeds should be getting picked up today. Then from there, I'd say were AT least a week or two out from seeing them at Attitude. Ken's Kush will be there same time.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Mar 16, 2012)

my friend had an issue, but called them the next day and they still honored it! i cashed the hell in on the Cali Connect promo, AND the B-day promo. i seriously got hooked up. i got like 65+ freebies!!! and so many free CC beans its ree-donk-ulous!!!


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 16, 2012)

When are the other Kush var's available GDP???
And Blue dream


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 16, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Okay, even I have stated incorrect things on this question... FROM WHAT I HAVE GATHERED... It's an old indica strain (a skunk sister) that was given to Ken by the Indians. I believe it was then crossed to something, or the X'ing could have been done by the indians and he was given this "purple indica"
> Other than that, people have said it's big bud X urkle, but that's not the case.
> 
> Glad everybody has their order or is on their way, that's exciting.
> Anyone else have some major issues w/ their b-day promo?


I was trying to figure what what Ken did to that clone he recieved to make these seeds. They're not fems. so it's not self-polination so what did he cross it with to get these seeds?


----------



## oHsiN666 (Mar 16, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Ahhh, the BAY... have you had the pleasure of seeing it or smoking it? I'm a kush fiend, so when I saw it I was in love. It's definitely different from your typical OG you see in the clubs. It has the look, the density, but the smell/flavor is truly something special. If all went well, the seeds should be getting picked up today. Then from there, I'd say were AT least a week or two out from seeing them at Attitude. Ken's Kush will be there same time.


you aint fucking with me are you??? before i do the 100 cartwheels and backflips...!!! no, never smoked it. i live in a state where it just got legal, and the laws are fucking stoopid! and unfortunately, i do not travel much. so needless to say , im dying to try it!!! i have no desire to buy any Blue Dream beans, but i doesn't Ken do that one as well?


----------



## oftheCosmos (Mar 16, 2012)

Haven't purchased but i'm looking forward to some results, maybe I'll get a pack in the future.

sub'd


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Okay, even I have stated incorrect things on this question... FROM WHAT I HAVE GATHERED... It's an old indica strain (a skunk sister) that was given to Ken by the Indians. I believe it was then crossed to something, or the X'ing could have been done by the indians and he was given this "purple indica"
> Other than that, people have said it's big bud X urkle, but that's not the case.
> 
> Glad everybody has their order or is on their way, that's exciting.
> Anyone else have some major issues w/ their b-day promo?


I can feel you on that! Because big bud is pure shit! Who in their right mind would big when you can find skunk strains that are far superior to big bud.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 16, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I was trying to figure what what Ken did to that clone he recieved to make these seeds. They're not fems. so it's not self-polination so what did he cross it with to get these seeds?


I've heard the Genetics are big bud x purple urkle or vice versa. Maybe just maybe this might blow some peoples minds, but GDP x GDP = GDP, just a thought.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 16, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> When are the other Kush var's available GDP???
> And Blue dream


The Ken's Kush, and Bay 11 will/should both be available in about two weeks. I really gotta be careful promising things though, because I am a person who hates dishonesty. I am strongly about MY WORD! But still, from what I have been told, both Kens Kush and the BAY should be ready...



oHsiN666 said:


> my friend had an issue, but called them the next day and they still honored it! i cashed the hell in on the Cali Connect promo, AND the B-day promo. i seriously got hooked up. i got like 65+ freebies!!! and so many free CC beans its ree-donk-ulous!!!


You LUCKY mo-fugga, I think I scored too, but have to wait to receive it first. 



TheChosen said:


> I was trying to figure what what Ken did to that clone he recieved to make these seeds. They're not fems. so it's not self-polination so what did he cross it with to get these seeds?


I believe a MALE GDP plant. GDP has only been available in clone form and S1's from CGS. Ken has had this male for a while apparently and just didn't have the need for seeds.



oHsiN666 said:


> you aint fucking with me are you??? before i do the 100 cartwheels and backflips...!!! no, never smoked it. i live in a state where it just got legal, and the laws are fucking stoopid! and unfortunately, i do not travel much. so needless to say , im dying to try it!!! i have no desire to buy any Blue Dream beans, but i doesn't Ken do that one as well?


Haha, don't hurt yourself... You will hopefully get action at the seeds at least by end of month, early April. Then it's gonna be up to you to produce a cup-winning quality herb. 

@I85, I know right, big yields, good commercial weight... uhhh, am I missing something? Ya, I believe there's a skunk somewhere in the GDP... even though it's famous for that "PURPLE" smell, driving with a pound would make you think you have some FUNK in the trunk!!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I've heard the Genetics are big bud x purple urkle or vice versa. Maybe just maybe this might blow some peoples minds, but GDP x GDP = GDP, just a thought.


By George you're right!


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 16, 2012)

oHsiN666 said:


> my friend had an issue, but called them the next day and they still honored it! i cashed the hell in on the Cali Connect promo, AND the B-day promo. i seriously got hooked up. i got like 65+ freebies!!! and so many free CC beans its ree-donk-ulous!!!


So many hermie genes you might just hate your life and swerve lol


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> So many hermie genes you might just hate your life and swerve lol


This sir demands a manual LIKE


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 16, 2012)

Hahahaha! Double like that post!

I'm looking forward to seeing some great results out of these before I jump on a couple packs
Sub'd


----------



## xtcxlocstax (Mar 16, 2012)

Cant wait to see some flower pics.... sub'd


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 16, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> This sir demands a manual LIKE


Thanks guys couldn't pass up the opportunity. got 4 out of 5 breaking soil. Post pics in a few weeks.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 16, 2012)

Great thread looking forward to the future drops


----------



## yesum (Mar 16, 2012)

I checked my 5 GDP beans which have been in paper towels since 36 hours ago. A couple have cracked open so I am guessing they all germ. I got my beans the 14th and ordered the 3rd, so good service from attitude. The usps did not update the tracking info and showed the beans were stuck in NY for 6 days, but they were not and were making their way to me.

I am not whining here, or trying not to, but it seems Ken could get the genetics on this strain a little more clearly defined. The Indians gave it to him, but then he crossed it or did not? Sounds like he would just like it to be a secret which is his business for sure, but just say so. That it is not big bud x urkle is definite enough, although many claim this is so. Whatever the genetics I am going on the fact it is a very popular strain and that indicates a fine effect from smoking it.

Oh and Jah is great, but I feel a need for a toke of the righteous herb once in while.


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm subbed


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 16, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Hahahaha! Double like that post!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing some great results out of these before I jump on a couple packs
> Sub'd


That's cool man, I think that after seeing something prove itself more people will be looking into these seeds. Since it has ONLY been available thru clone, it's not far fetched for people to be a lil hasty when it comes to their opinions on buying them.



JCashman said:


> Great thread looking forward to the future drops


Thanks man, and we hope you stay tuned, should be a good show!



yesum said:


> I checked my 5 GDP beans which have been in paper towels since 36 hours ago. A couple have cracked open so I am guessing they all germ. I got my beans the 14th and ordered the 3rd, so good service from attitude. The usps did not update the tracking info and showed the beans were stuck in NY for 6 days, but they were not and were making their way to me.
> 
> I am not whining here, or trying not to, but it seems Ken could get the genetics on this strain a little more clearly defined. The Indians gave it to him, but then he crossed it or did not? Sounds like he would just like it to be a secret which is his business for sure, but just say so. That it is not big bud x urkle is definite enough, although many claim this is so. Whatever the genetics I am going on the fact it is a very popular strain and that indicates a fine effect from smoking it.
> 
> Oh and Jah is great, but I feel a need for a toke of the righteous herb once in while.


1, I've found 100% germ rate on ALL our seeds i've tested so far, so hopefully your experience wont be any different.
2, Whining? Hardly, I'd say interested is a better word to use... So, I 100% agree with you  I will ask him if he can put more of a "title"??? down on it to REALLY describe it's heritage. It may just be one of those mystery plants. Chemdawg is no different... Dude found 6 seeds in a batch of... you know the story, genetics behind it? Questionable, but most feel they sort of know.

I'm gonna go visit my friends grow tonight and snap a few pics of his GDP's and also the GDP x Chemdawg, ganddoggy purps from CGS. STAY TUNED!!!


----------



## throwdo (Mar 16, 2012)

hells yeah post some pics of that purple


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

What i wanna know is, 
The Make up of Bay 11 --
And Ken's Kush ---
Thanks alot...

Those pics are a gonna ba great help, cause i was waiting for peeps to grow these before i jumped on the bandwagon...LoL


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah I can't wait to see those pics! I was waiting for the same.. Def something I'm interested in!


----------



## huey14 (Mar 16, 2012)

Every one should not be so quick to think every thing this man is telling you IS TRUE if your from the bay area you know what the real gdp is not that bs kens gdp it not the real old school gdp i have family in humbolt and here in the bay who have been growing since the eighty s i dont no who this ken person is he has been getin alot of hype saying he made gdp but we all no it aint true but his strains good but it aint real gdp and if you buy in to this bull shit your stupid as hell


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 17, 2012)

huey14 said:


> Every one should not be so quick to think every thing this man is telling you IS TRUE if your from the bay area you know what the real gdp is not that bs kens gdp it not the real old school gdp i have family in humbolt and here in the bay who have been growing since the eighty s i dont no who this ken person is he has been getin alot of hype saying he made gdp but we all no it aint true but his strains good but it aint real gdp and if you buy in to this bull shit your stupid as hell


Hey, nice to meet you too!!! Now please just be civil, and don't start no he said/she said bs in my thread please, and thanks...
For one, Ken has had this strain since the 80's, so it's as old if not OLDER than YOUR families version... Is it possible they have a cut that circulated back when ken got his cut? One thing I haven't done, and won't do is say that Ken has the ONLY GDP on the planet. WHO CARES? All I'm here to say is that KEN'S CUT, has been on the ELITE clone list for a long time, KENS, not bobbies, jeff's, or raymond's GDP... Why did Ken get the respect and priviledge of having a strain in HIS name?

AND you're from the BAY? Cool, then you somehow have missed the entire GDP bandwaggon that follows Ken around. EVERY show, every event, everywhere I have been with Ken, our booth has been FLOODED with lines of people. People wanting to say hi, hug him, tell him he's the man, etc. Not sure how you live ion the Bay area and have never heard of Ken Estes or Ken's GDP... Kind of crazy. Anyway, it's all good. I'm not here to attack you at all, so sorry if I sound a little cocky. The way you posted makes me think you are only here for one thing... drama.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> What i wanna know is,
> The Make up of Bay 11 --
> And Ken's Kush ---
> Thanks alot...
> ...


Sup man, so Ken's Kush= An elite Og Kush mom x Sour diesel male bx to the same OG again, or another one... I need more specific's for you guys'...
BAY 11= OG X GDP (God's Gift) X Sour Diesel... similar strain in the bay area called New Wave... same breeders/growers as the girl scout cookies and cherry pie kush. Which BTW we will be making seeds with in the near future. Granddaddys Cookies anyone?

Oh, and I have forgotten twice now to answer a question about the blue dream cross we did... We took the popular Cali Blue Dream cut and crossed it w/ the GDP male. Should be a hit, I'm thinking very pretty colors and an amazingly SWEET smell.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 17, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Hey, nice to meet you too!!! Now please just be civil, and don't start no he said/she said bs in my thread please, and thanks...
> For one, Ken has had this strain since the 80's, so it's as old if not OLDER than YOUR families version... Is it possible they have a cut that circulated back when ken got his cut? One thing I haven't done, and won't do is say that Ken has the ONLY GDP on the planet. WHO CARES? All I'm here to say is that KEN'S CUT, has been on the ELITE clone list for a long time, KENS, not bobbies, jeff's, or raymond's GDP... Why did Ken get the respect and priviledge of having a strain in HIS name?
> 
> AND you're from the BAY? Cool, then you somehow have missed the entire GDP bandwaggon that follows Ken around. EVERY show, every event, everywhere I have been with Ken, our booth has been FLOODED with lines of people. People wanting to say hi, hug him, tell him he's the man, etc. Not sure how you live ion the Bay area and have never heard of Ken Estes or Ken's GDP... Kind of crazy. Anyway, it's all good. I'm not here to attack you at all, so sorry if I sound a little cocky. The way you posted makes me think you are only here for one thing... drama.


Ken is known nationwide by those who are truly into marijuana! Notice I said truly!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Sup man, so Ken's Kush= An elite Og Kush mom x Sour diesel male bx to the same OG again, or another one... I need more specific's for you guys'...
> BAY 11= OG X GDP (God's Gift) X Sour Diesel... similar strain in the bay area called New Wave... same breeders/growers as the girl scout cookies and cherry pie kush. Which BTW we will be making seeds with in the near future. Granddaddys Cookies anyone?
> 
> Oh, and I have forgotten twice now to answer a question about the blue dream cross we did... We took the popular Cali Blue Dream cut and crossed it w/ the GDP male. Should be a hit, I'm thinking very pretty colors and an amazingly SWEET smell.


Thanks i appreciate it...
He should really post this info on his site.. Its got pics and long descriptions.. But no real Strain info like Lineage, etc..

LoL.. I cant tell wether your being saracstic or not..
But either way.. yes i would like more specififcs...


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 17, 2012)

@Jkahn
Oh, no sarcasm... I'm not here to be a smartass or test your guys humor level. I'm here to be professional, courteous and hopefully be helpful in all forms. Unless someone comes here obviously trying to ruffle feather's or contribute nothing positive, I'll just ask him/her to leave. Most of us know what GDP is, I'm just trying to make sure those who don't know DO!!!

I agree on the strain info on his site. It's an awesome START for a website, but we ALL want to see information! I don't blame you. I'd actually like to volunteer my time/energy into re-writing ALL the strains descriptions and info. I had no part of the original work.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2012)

thats cool man how about a few picks when you can


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm still here keeping my eye on you GDP rep. Like I said in my previous post on the other thread, "No one is trustworthy until their end product proves their point. I've seen guys like this come and go over the years and they mostly fade away after they take their money."

I'm quite surprised rolly hasn't said anything to you yet about getting free advertising here. Mystifying to say the least. The owner of this website should be getting a little kickback here. I know I would throw him something just for the advertising alone. Look at the size of those pics.

Huey14, good post my man. At least you had some balls and asked the right questions. This GDP rep doesn't like to answer any questions he considers to be a flame. He only likes the posts that tickle his nuts, otherwise he throws back a semi flame at you thinking he's funny. Then he has few ass kissers following him around like puppies suckling on momma's tits. 

When someone I trust throws down a full grow with these then I will stop the negativity. A few kind words and semi flames does not make a person or their seeds trustworthy. I hope you see my point here GDP rep.

This post was not a flame at you are your seeds. So don't come back at me saying I was looking for a fight like you did last time. There is nothing to fight about since you or your product have yet to prove anything. You seem like a nice person with a slightly colorful personality. I hope your product does everything you claim it does.

Otherwise I leave you with a part of my original post stating that the description of your product originally was made for idiots. Colors............colors. I see it has since been updated. Good for you. Still doesn't tell me much but I guess it will do for 18-25 year olds. I also see you like to skip around when people ask for the genetics. Ok, no problem. But other than the 4 or 5 people who have licked your sack over the last 2 weeks the rest of us wait patiently to see what you really have here.

Good luck GDP rep. I really hope someone is throwing you some bones for this. You deserve it for keeping up appearances and at least give half way decent answers when you actually have some real info. Maybe you should thank Rolly for the free advertisement too, that's if you haven't done so already.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 17, 2012)

Hotwired said:


> I'm still here keeping my eye on you GDP rep. Like I said in my previous post on the other thread, "No one is trustworthy until their end product proves their point. I've seen guys like this come and go over the years and they mostly fade away after they take their money."
> 
> I'm quite surprised rolly hasn't said anything to you yet about getting free advertising here. Mystifying to say the least. The owner of this website should be getting a little kickback here. I know I would throw him something just for the advertising alone. Look at the size of those pics.
> 
> ...


Hey Hotwire, I agree man, there are LOTS of new companies that come and go, or take the money and run as you put it... I guess time will tell. I expect us to be around for quite some time. I'm not gonna sit here and hype everyone up and make a bunch of promises. All I will say is I stand behind our product. I didn't do ANY of the breeding.

On a local MMJ site I belong to, I was offered free ad space for like 10 packs of seeds for a community test grow. I am ALL for that. I will thank him personally, and send a PM and make sure I'm not breaking ANY rules. I am not selling anything here though. All I am dong is answering question's and talking to fellow member's. I haven't promoted any specials, just possible release dates on future strains.

And I really don't know why you think i have a problem with ANY question asked... I don't. Ask away. If you are utterly rude, or disrespectful, I really don't want to play along. Our other posts back n forth were preventable to say the least.

Hopefully soon enough there will be plenty of peeps with journals going. I know it would be hard to take my word for it, but I have a couple friends growing it and I meant to post pics. You will see for yourself soon and hopefully your mind will change. I'm not gonna try and force it, or manipulate you in any way  It's all good man. I really don't get why you keep saying i beat around the bush with answers... Honestly, if it's a question a really don't know 100% I expalin that or give what details I do know to be true. With that said, I have been confused on some of our stuff myself and It's been hard at times to get the real answer. I never intend on putting false info out there or mislead ANY of you. 

Again, I played no role in writing descriptions. A guy with a "colorful" personality, no pun intended, wrote them up... If I did, i'd stick more to the genetic side of things, not colors colors colors. That's a given my man. Ass kissing doesn't do anything for me, and those who have followed the thread have had nothing but nice things to say and seem to just have an interest in the strain, not my ass.

I'm not getting anything for this. I too have an interest in the seeds, my title, and everyone's opinion, even your's hotwire... So with that said, I take everything you said to heart and I'd appreciate a little less negativity, but i believe in free speech. Hope everyone's day is good!!!


----------



## JCashman (Mar 17, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Hey Hotwire, I agree man, there are LOTS of new companies that come and go, or take the money and run as you put it... I guess time will tell. I expect us to be around for quite some time. I'm not gonna sit here and hype everyone up and make a bunch of promises. All I will say is I stand behind our product. I didn't do ANY of the breeding.
> 
> On a local MMJ site I belong to, I was offered free ad space for like 10 packs of seeds for a community test grow. I am ALL for that. I will thank him personally, and send a PM and make sure I'm not breaking ANY rules. I am not selling anything here though. All I am dong is answering question's and talking to fellow member's. I haven't promoted any specials, just possible release dates on future strains.
> 
> ...


you sir, have a very entertaining way of responding to people. no insult, no sarcasm. you see what people are trying to do, and you simply respond while side stepping any incoming jabs.

bravo


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 17, 2012)

JCashman said:


> you sir, have a very entertaining way of responding to people. no insult, no sarcasm. you see what people are trying to do, and you simply respond while side stepping any incoming jabs.
> 
> bravo


you're right! because some of these guys hide behind these keyboards with their remarks!!!


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 17, 2012)

Excellent response GDP rep. I thank you for not taking my post as a "troll" post. It wasn't. I still need to feel you out and I'm 100% positive that other "old school" RIU people are too. Some people are sick and tired of asking questions and getting spit on by the "fan club" boys. It's not just in this thread it's with other breeders as well. Most of us are tired of asking the "real" questions that need to be asked in order to get at the truth. What we usually get around he is a lot of innuendo and no "real" facts, including the "fan club" insults and the douche bags who have dual accounts for trolling purposes.

Do we give up? Seems most of us have, even Brick Top. Sad really. People used to have respect for each other and most breeders knew the answers to simple questions. Now when a guy asks simple questions he gets told to "buy the product and see". I've seen a lot of that.......then a lot of pissed off people later on.

Again, thumbs up on your response. You are getting better at this 

Now we await the grow journals and the usual posters who killed their baby after a week and get called a noob or the guy who got all herms and gets told it was his fault because of light leaks. The usual fan club will pop up and declare anyone a noob grower or idiot because their shit didn't come out dank.

I've seen it all before  and I wish this breeder, ken or whoever it is, the best of luck. Because if it kicks ass as bad as you say it will, then this guy will be raking in a fortune very soon. Hence the reason for my recommending you to thank the owner of this website. I would hope you would actually do a bit more than that


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm new here, have A LOT to prove. I'm not going to get caught up in bs, or provide false info, or do something to mess up my rep or GDP's. I appreciate those of you who see where I'm coming from and can tell what I'm trying to accomplish, which is only be a PRESENCE here. Someone to talk to and ask questions about GDP. Other than that, you won't find me slandering anyone, or trying to SELL you guys on any thing we offer. GDP speaks for itself, the BAY 11 won a cup, that says all it need to right there, and as far as the rest of our strains... THOSE will be up to you all to find out about.


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 17, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> you're right! because some of these guys hide behind these keyboards with their remarks!!!


I'm not hiding anywhere "fan boy". Because you are exactly what my previous post is all about. Now go back to your cave and let me and GDP rep have a conversation. This has nothing to do with you. Thanks.

edit: GDP rep, I would ask you these same questions with you right in front of me, smoking a joint, having a beer, or anywhere else. There is no "anger" in my words to you, only to the fan boys who need a slap. I think you can see this tho, forget the fan clubbers.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 17, 2012)

Hotwired said:


> Most of us are tired of asking the "real" questions that need to be asked in order to get at the truth. What we usually get around he is a lot of innuendo and no "real" facts, including the "fan club" insults and the douche bags who have dual accounts for trolling purposes.
> 
> "buy the product and see". I've seen a lot of that.......then a lot of pissed off people later on.
> I've seen it all before  and I wish this breeder, ken or whoever it is, the best of luck. Because if it kicks ass as bad as you say it will, then this guy will be raking in a fortune very soon. Hence the reason for my recommending you to thank the owner of this website. I would hope you would actually do a bit more than that
> ...


Well I don't ever intend on being one of "those" guys... If i can answer the question with 100% fact behind it, then I will. I did see that I made a couple statements in the old posts that were not totally accurate. I edited that info. I definitely do not have dual accounts or alterior motives. I don't think we will have any more angry words... I see where you're coming from HOTWIRE.


----------



## merkzilla (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like a cool strain, but I'm on the skeptic-boat until people start logging it. Still on my first grow and looking to finding and sticking to 1 strain after this.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 17, 2012)

My apologies for cluttering the thread i'm just naturally a fighter!


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 17, 2012)

this is what is what they are sayin l85blax chill the fuck out or go away. GDP you are quite eloquent, hot wire stop worrying about everybody getting ripped off an honest man wouldnt do this im not saying GDP is honest but "the proof is in the pudding" so to speak, meaning there are seeds out there growing right now and we will know if this is aquality product or not soon enough. they have a cup winner, and all GDP has done is been respectful and make his little sales pitch what he does with the money is his problem. ROllitup doesn't need money from him he is just providing information the real sales pitch is on the website. i think the main reason he is here is because he wants to make sure the product doesn't just get bashed off the market because were all paranoid stoners worried about getting ripped of lol.


oh and if he offering donations in legal state that a bold move because they are probably gonna meet him face to face and if his product is bad... well we know how that goes most of the time.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 17, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> this is what is what they are sayin l85blax chill the fuck out or go away. Gdp you are quite eloquent, hot wire stop worrying about everybody getting ripped off an honest man wouldnt do this im not saying gdp is honest but "the proof is in the pudding" so to speak, meaning there are seeds out there growing right now and we will know if this is aquality product or not soon enough. They have a cup winner, and all gdp has done is been respectful and make his little sales pitch what he does with the money is his problem. Rollitup doesn't need money from him he is just providing information the real sales pitch is on the website. I think the main reason he is here is because he wants to make sure the product doesn't just get bashed off the market because were all paranoid stoners worried about getting ripped of lol.
> 
> 
> Oh and if he offering donations in legal state that a bold move because they are probably gonna meet him face to face and if his product is bad... Well we know how that goes most of the time.


it bothers me that its so many pro's and super stoners, but at the same time you ask a million questions that prove that you're lame! I mean come on, its the seed game! So if people claim to have such experience and knowledge act like it! I have zero tolerance! I aint going nowhere i got 2 packs 3 weeks ago! If you fear getting ripped of i seriously doubt if this is the life for you!


----------



## svsuv (Mar 17, 2012)

I bought a pack last week. Question for GDP rep:

How is the smell while in veg and flowering? Wondering if I should use them outdoors or greenhouse because of the odor. 

I didn't check to see if you answered that question already in the thread (didn't read entire thread because of negative comments).

Thanks for answering questions on RIU.


----------



## Tuco420 (Mar 17, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Thanks again to each and every one of you that has supported us. With that said, who got their packs, who's popping them, and can I help you out in ANY way?


Yeah there sure is, if you could send me a PM when you restock the guys at NWRC Portside that would be great.

EDIT: That way i can just go pick some up from them and save a little money, they don't have near the mark up as Attitude. I think they were pretty much letting them go at cost just to get em out there, witch is way cool if you ask me!


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 17, 2012)

svsuv said:


> I bought a pack last week. Question for GDP rep:
> 
> How is the smell while in veg and flowering? Wondering if I should use them outdoors or greenhouse because of the odor.
> 
> ...


very good question!


----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2012)

where them picks ?


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 17, 2012)

svsuv said:


> I bought a pack last week. Question for GDP rep:
> 
> How is the smell while in veg and flowering? Wondering if I should use them outdoors or greenhouse because of the odor.
> 
> ...


It's very, very mild... no filter needed during veg. It can smell up a room when it's flowering, but nowhere near as bad as my kush.



Tuco420 said:


> Yeah there sure is, if you could send me a PM when you restock the guys at NWRC Portside that would be great.
> 
> EDIT: That way i can just go pick some up from them and save a little money, they don't have near the mark up as Attitude. I think they were pretty much letting them go at cost just to get em out there, witch is way cool if you ask me!


Hell ya... well i'm thinking bout making the trek down this Monday. I have to pick up some equipment in Woodland which is less than 30 min. from Portland. I could come there no problem.


----------



## Tuco420 (Mar 18, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Hell ya... well i'm thinking bout making the trek down this Monday. I have to pick up some equipment in Woodland which is less than 30 min. from Portland. I could come there no problem.


That would be awesome, like i said please let me know if you do so i can get over there while they still have some.... cuz im sure they will go fast!!!


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 19, 2012)

FINALLY SOME PICS!!!
These are from a friends garden here in the Northwest... These are "original" GDP from seed! Hope you all have as much fun as he has finding some choice females.

He's in an organic soil mix using Fox farm nutes... His room was 85 degrees at the time of this phot, so there's no cold playing a factor in the natural occuring colors.































I'll continue to add more as I can. My partner in the seed venture has some going as well. Out of 20, we have 11 selected females, 7 males and one we're unsure of at the moment  Hope this puts some smiles on someones face. Sorry, I'm in no way a professional photogragher, and my camera isn't the best. Good day


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 19, 2012)

That looks very promising thanks for putting them up.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 19, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> FINALLY SOME PICS!!!
> These are from a friends garden here in the Northwest... These are "original" GDP from seed! Hope you all have as much fun as he has finding some choice females.
> 
> He's in an organic soil mix using Fox farm nutes... His room was 85 degrees at the time of this phot, so there's no cold playing a factor in the natural occuring colors.
> ...


They look really good!


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 19, 2012)

a couple were over-fed, but it's his first run with these GDP's. I guess for you soil grower's out there, she's NOT a heavy feeder. At least in my friend's program he's running.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 19, 2012)

So what would you say the male to female ratio is?


----------



## 420greendream (Mar 19, 2012)

hey gpd, how long are those plabts into flower? and do they turn more purple as time passes? cause i want some PURPPPPPPPPLE granddaddy purp


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 20, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> So what would you say the male to female ratio is?


well, as in most non-femlae seeds, we'd like to say 50/50 just to cover our ass  But really, testing so far has shown usually 60-70% female. I'm one of those guys who swears you can change the sex of a seedling just by stress and what not... or that can cause more male ratio IMO...


420greendream said:


> hey gpd, how long are those plabts into flower? and do they turn more purple as time passes? cause i want some PURPPPPPPPPLE granddaddy purp


They were just going into the end of the fifth week I believe, and yes, as the days get closer to harvest, she really starts to turn with the "season" so to speak... Remember fall walks with your momma...??? All the dark leaves, lots of cool "fall" colors? You will have distant memories come back to the front of your head... well, that may require smoking some GDP first... haha


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 20, 2012)

*granddaddypurp.com
*


----------



## mendoganics (Mar 20, 2012)

Ken's GDP is the shit, I'm a little biased because i have known ken estes for awhile and he grows some bomb medicine, to bad he moved out of clearlake and down to So cal, any word on seeds or clones for the bay 11 sativa? he gave me some before they left and it was fire!


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 20, 2012)

mendoganics said:


> Ken's GDP is the shit, I'm a little biased because i have known ken estes for awhile and he grows some bomb medicine, to bad he moved out of clearlake and down to So cal, any word on seeds or clones for the bay 11 sativa? he gave me some before they left and it was fire!


I was told that we were gonna have both kens kush and the bay 11, but it's looking like they are not ready yet. We want to ensure the highest standards when it comes to our products. We do not want any hate mail... So, just keep an eye on this thread, and attitude seeds, and you wont miss anything. 
I love the BAY!! One of my favorite smokes now.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 20, 2012)

you guys have anything to do with riot seeds?


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 20, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> well, as in most non-femlae seeds, we'd like to say 50/50 just to cover our ass  But really, testing so far has shown usually 60-70% female. I'm one of those guys who swears you can change the sex of a seedling just by stress and what not... or that can cause more male ratio IMO...
> 
> They were just going into the end of the fifth week I believe, and yes, as the days get closer to harvest, she really starts to turn with the "season" so to speak... Remember fall walks with your momma...??? All the dark leaves, lots of cool "fall" colors? You will have distant memories come back to the front of your head... well, that may require smoking some GDP first... haha


to be honest, 50-50 female to male ratio is actually on the poor side, 65-75% is more so so what you want to hear. Especially since one male can pollinate hundreds of females.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 20, 2012)

you can definitely change the sex with stress i have recently done it to 2 plants. (not hermied) SOAK seeds in hydroponic nute high strength for a day and feed nute high in P and K all the way to 2 weeks before flower then i ether A) stress plant, such as top and split main stalk or B) i change the nute schedule to a very High N nute. with any seeds i get around 80-90% female ratio... just thought i would throw this out there and i have only had 2 hermies and they where from bag seed and fem seed


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 20, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> you can definitely change the sex with stress i have recently done it to 2 plants. (not hermied) SOAK seeds in hydroponic nute high strength for a day and feed nute high in P and K all the way to 2 weeks before flower then i ether A) stress plant, such as top and split main stalk or B) i change the nute schedule to a very High N nute. with any seeds i get around 80-90% female ratio... just thought i would throw this out there and i have only had 2 hermies and they where from bag seed and fem seed


NNoted!!!


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 20, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> you guys have anything to do with riot seeds?


No we do not, he just grabbed a cut of Kens GDP and made fem beans. 


I85BLAX said:


> to be honest, 50-50 female to male ratio is actually on the poor side, 65-75% is more so so what you want to hear. Especially since one male can pollinate hundreds of females.


well, i agree, like i said, i'm not gonna say you will get X amount of females then have everyone jump on me if they don't.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 20, 2012)

No one in there right mind would be a part of Riot Seeds!


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 20, 2012)

lol from the shit ive read about them from fellow growers i would hope not! i have someone on RIU thats affiliated with riot seeds trying to send seeds my way and says his seed bank took a pounding from tga subcools seedbank that really hurt there rep and brought out such reviews all because of some words said to each other. idk i feel bad if thats the case, but people that know alot breeding and stabilization pointed out key things; one of them and the most important IMO is that riot seeds is a new seed bank, and being a new seed bank only in the game a couple of years; they claim to have legit strains that the people are suppose to buy and we expect what is said in the strain description period. there in the game for 2 years lets say but claim they have stable stains, which a good true breeder would tell anyone that it takes more then two years to completely to stablize a strain for it to breed true of what the description states. especially if your trying to get every seed IBL, it takes a long time.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 21, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> lol from the shit ive read about them from fellow growers i would hope not! i have someone on RIU thats affiliated with riot seeds trying to send seeds my way and says his seed bank took a pounding from tga subcools seedbank that really hurt there rep and brought out such reviews all because of some words said to each other. idk i feel bad if thats the case, but people that know alot breeding and stabilization pointed out key things; one of them and the most important IMO is that riot seeds is a new seed bank, and being a new seed bank only in the game a couple of years; they claim to have legit strains that the people are suppose to buy and we expect what is said in the strain description period. there in the game for 2 years lets say but claim they have stable stains, which a good true breeder would tell anyone that it takes more then two years to completely to stablize a strain for it to breed true of what the description states. especially if your trying to get every seed IBL, it takes a long time.


Matt told me the exact same thing! Only, he left off the part about the exchange words. He tried kick it to me like Sub was just was hating on him! I took with a grain of salt. He tried to tell me that Sub was the reason for Riot Seeds getting the boot from Attitude. I've met a couple of guys that have been the growing game for only a couple of years but can breed their asses off. But, I think they're "POT PRODIGY" types.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 21, 2012)

yes. and im willing to bet those people you met are far from just pollen tossers out there trying o make a quick easy buck. lol i could do the same, just give me a handful of seeds. if riot seeds are good for anything, its having some genes and thats all.


----------



## mendoganics (Mar 21, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> I was told that we were gonna have both kens kush and the bay 11, but it's looking like they are not ready yet. We want to ensure the highest standards when it comes to our products. We do not want any hate mail... So, just keep an eye on this thread, and attitude seeds, and you wont miss anything.
> I love the BAY!! One of my favorite smokes now.


I will pick those up once they come out ASAP. Luckily Ken was a generous man so i have experienced alot of his strains I love his headband and GDP, but i agree the Bay is the shit.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 21, 2012)

mendoganics said:


> I will pick those up once they come out ASAP. Luckily Ken was a generous man so i have experienced alot of his strains I love his headband and GDP, but i agree the Bay is the shit.


Ha, right on man, I'm glad you can chime in and give some PERSONAL reviews out... I appreciate it. I didn't get to try his headband, but he told me it was the shit! So you visited his San Jose location or....???


----------



## mendoganics (Mar 21, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Ha, right on man, I'm glad you can chime in and give some PERSONAL reviews out... I appreciate it. I didn't get to try his headband, but he told me it was the shit! So you visited his San Jose location or....???


No, Actually i have known him and his kids for awhile before i even knew he was part of the mmj movement, cool guy and his strains are some of the best, wish he would of stayed in clearlake longer though, never been to his dispensaries san jose is a long commute for someone up north


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Mar 21, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Okay, even I have stated incorrect things on this question... FROM WHAT I HAVE GATHERED... It's an old indica strain (a skunk sister) that was given to Ken by the Indians. I believe it was then crossed to something, or the X'ing could have been done by the indians and he was given this "purple indica"
> Other than that, people have said it's big bud X urkle, but that's not the case.
> 
> Glad everybody has their order or is on their way, that's exciting.
> Anyone else have some major issues w/ their b-day promo?


what do you mean the indians gave it to ken? what indians??


----------



## mendoganics (Mar 21, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> what do you mean the indians gave it to ken? what indians??


I cant remember the name there is a video explaining all of this i think, of the tribe its around mendo county i think, Im pretty sure he told me it was their purple kush that the medicine man grew for years and they gave him a plant he then x that with salmon creek big bud


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 21, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> what do you mean the indians gave it to ken? what indians??


watch this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps6mukfiS3s


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 21, 2012)

ya, here's the video..
http://youtu.be/Ps6mukfiS3s


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 21, 2012)

haha, we posted that at the same time i think... Ken seriously cracks me up...


----------



## yesum (Mar 21, 2012)

Is Ken in Los Angeles now? There is no info on collective locations, not a word about it on the website or where the seeds can be bought. I did catch the Figueroa location and have the phone 3 somewhere.

My babies all popped and will have some sweet purple in about 4 months?


----------



## n00bster (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha, I think everyone's GDP made it through New York customs on the same day... lol

Just got mine today, excited to see how they turn out.

Thanks for all the effort/input GDP.rep, and keep those pics coming!


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 21, 2012)

cool shit.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Mar 21, 2012)

whoa thats pretty cool


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered a pack of GDP from Attitude, they arrived in 6 days. I soaked 5 and all cracked, now in dirt to sprout.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 22, 2012)

hells yeah glad to hear you guys got them beans


----------



## n00bster (Mar 22, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> I ordered a pack of GDP from Attitude, they arrived in 6 days. I soaked 5 and all cracked, now in dirt to sprout.


I hope I can say the same. I'm soaking all 10 right now... can already see a couple tails. I have to say out of everything I got this time around from Attitude, all of the GDP beans look healthier and more mature than the rest.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree my GDP beans look really good they are big also bigger than any of the other beans i have


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see some grow reports


----------



## theTHCdoctor (Mar 23, 2012)

Yessir i have my pack already in soil here is a cpl pics and my gdp journal has been started! +rep!


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 23, 2012)

theTHCdoctor said:


> Yessir i have my pack already in soil here is a cpl pics and my gdp journal has been started! +rep! View attachment 2083355


Are they going to be grown indoors?


----------



## ant1408 (Mar 23, 2012)

hey GDP rep is there any dispensaries in san jose that carry kens seeds?


----------



## mendoganics (Mar 23, 2012)

ant1408 said:


> hey GDP rep is there any dispensaries in san jose that carry kens seeds?


I think patient to patient collective im not sure though.


----------



## 51stang50 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mendoganics is correct p2p is the official gdp collective.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 23, 2012)

yesum said:


> Is Ken in Los Angeles now? There is no info on collective locations, not a word about it on the website or where the seeds can be bought. I did catch the Figueroa location and have the phone # somewhere.
> 
> My babies all popped and will have some sweet purple in about 4 months?


Ya, Ken stays in LA now... as far as the club on Figueroa, is it still open, i'm not even sure?



n00bster said:


> Haha, I think everyone's GDP made it through New York customs on the same day... lol
> 
> Just got mine today, excited to see how they turn out.
> 
> Thanks for all the effort/input GDP.rep, and keep those pics coming!


No problem, YOU guys need to post some pics!!!  Soon as there's more to look at, I'll go snap some more of my buddies grow.



n00bster said:


> I hope I can say the same. I'm soaking all 10 right now... can already see a couple tails. I have to say out of everything I got this time around from Attitude, all of the GDP beans look healthier and more mature than the rest.
> 
> *fingers crossed*


Thanks, ya, I mentioned that earlier in the thread... I don't know what it takes to get a bean to look so viable and nice w/ tiger stripes. I know other strains don't ever look like that, so is it strain related? My Sweet Tooth #4 seeds looked the same, but were almost twice as big. ST #3, and 4 both are huge beans that are dark and tiger striped. Glad ours look nice.



apollopimp said:


> I agree my GDP beans look really good they are big also bigger than any of the other beans i have


+1


ant1408 said:


> hey GDP rep is there any dispensaries in san jose that carry kens seeds?


Only "OFFICIAL" GDP collectives carry the seeds, and I don't think they even have them anymore. 


mendoganics said:


> I think patient to patient collective im not sure though.


Thats one of his spots


51stang50 said:


> Mendoganics is correct p2p is the official gdp collective.


But, i don't think their carrying the seeds there anymore, I may be wrong though.


----------



## hpizzle (Mar 23, 2012)

when do you think he will make them fem?


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 23, 2012)

hpizzle said:


> when do you think he will make them fem?



best answer i can come up with is *Never*


----------



## hpizzle (Mar 23, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> best answer i can come up with is *Never*


ahhhh thats not what i wanted to hear but i guess you are right wish he would tho


----------



## Kingdevin510 (Mar 23, 2012)

i've got the ken estes GDP cut, pack from Harborside but i saw the vid on the lineage of it.. isn't it a lie hahah good story and all.....marketing lol but isn't it just Purple Urkle x Big Bud? either way its the only GDP cut i would ever grow


----------



## Marijuana for Athletes (Mar 23, 2012)

hi gdp rep
i got some gdp babies growing (from seed) at the moment and i was wondering if this strain does well if it is topped or is their not much difference in yield leaving it as is.(thanks)
here is a couple of pics of 2 seeds i planted and im looking at topping them in a week or 2.


----------



## ant1408 (Mar 23, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Only "OFFICIAL" GDP collectives carry the seeds, and I don't think they even have them anymore.


damn do you know if they might bring em back to the dispensaries??


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 23, 2012)

Kingdevin510 said:


> i've got the ken estes GDP cut, pack from Harborside but i saw the vid on the lineage of it.. isn't it a lie hahah good story and all.....marketing lol but isn't it just Purple Urkle x Big Bud? either way its the only GDP cut i would ever grow


If you got the "Ken's" GDP cut from HHC (harborside) then it is unfortunately NOT KENS CUT... I actually was just talking to him earlier and he said a vendor was bringing in trays that were from Ken but they were not as Ken did not release it to that fellow. It is a cut of GDP, just not Ken's. When you say "pack" from Harborside, what does that mean? A pack of GDP seeds from them? They have not been given any of our seeds either, so not sure what you meant. No, it's not a lie. It was a cut from the Indians in Nor Cal, then Ken crossed it to a fast male plant he had from seed. We/he hears it all the time, isn't it just big bud x urkle? No, that is a cross someone did... Ken even ran his cut with the salmon creek bb, BUT his GDP is not Big Bud in any way.



ant1408 said:


> damn do you know if they might bring em back to the dispensaries??


I don't think it's a plan in the near future. I may make a special trip down and supply a few clubs in the bay, and LA area that were interested. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## 51stang50 (Mar 24, 2012)

FYI Patient 2 patient does have seeds and the new lines drop real soon. Patient to patient is the only place to get the real deal kens gdp!


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 24, 2012)

51stang50 said:


> FYI Patient 2 patient does have seeds and the new lines drop real soon. Patient to patient is the only place to get the real deal kens gdp!


Ahhh, news to me. I'm sorry, i didn't know that. As far as "new lines" what are you referring too? You got info I don't?


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Mar 24, 2012)

so whats the difference in genetics from your gdp and connosiour genetics gdp


----------



## 51stang50 (Mar 24, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Ahhh, news to me. I'm sorry, i didn't know that. As far as "new lines" what are you referring too? You got info I don't?


I was told bay 11 I can't remember if there was more. They do have kens kush, bubba kush, og kush and gdp.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 24, 2012)

51stang50 said:


> I was told bay 11 I can't remember if there was more. They do have kens kush, bubba kush, og kush and gdp.


the Bay 11 and the Kens Kush are on my list


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 24, 2012)

Mine too Apollo


----------



## n00bster (Mar 24, 2012)

w00t, 10/10 germed!

Thank you Ken


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 25, 2012)

Marijuana for Athletes said:


> hi gdp rep
> i got some gdp babies growing (from seed) at the moment and i was wondering if this strain does well if it is topped or is their not much difference in yield leaving it as is.(thanks)
> here is a couple of pics of 2 seeds i planted and im looking at topping them in a week or 2.View attachment 2084288View attachment 2084291View attachment 2084292View attachment 2084293View attachment 2084294View attachment 2084296View attachment 2084324


I can't really give you an honest answer to that, as I haven't flowered out any GDP yet. It's not much of a stretcher, so maybe just tie her down and bush her out...


jsteezy1290 said:


> so whats the difference in genetics from your gdp and connosiour genetics gdp


Not much, his are feminized, our's aren't... He got a cut of Kens GDP from Ken, then made the fem seeds from selfing the mother plant. We have a choice male mixed in to produce our offspring.


51stang50 said:


> I was told bay 11 I can't remember if there was more. They do have kens kush, bubba kush, og kush and gdp.


Hmmm, well i will say that those are all in the older packaging right? Those seeds are the same, but they are not from the new company so to speak... The seeds were made with the intention of keeping em close and in the dispensaries affiliated with GDP. Ken's team has decided to not carry on in the seed game, so that's where we came in... were here to make sure EVERYONE has access to these genetics.


n00bster said:


> w00t, 10/10 germed!
> 
> Thank you Ken


sweet!!! so has been the case in most people's experience, so that's awesome to hear.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 25, 2012)

I've got 5 out of 5 sprouted and growing, four days after I put them in to soak.


----------



## mendoganics (Mar 25, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> If you got the "Ken's" GDP cut from HHC (harborside) then it is unfortunately NOT KENS CUT... I actually was just talking to him earlier and he said a vendor was bringing in trays that were from Ken but they were not as Ken did not release it to that fellow. It is a cut of GDP, just not Ken's. When you say "pack" from Harborside, what does that mean? A pack of GDP seeds from them? They have not been given any of our seeds either, so not sure what you meant. No, it's not a lie. It was a cut from the Indians in Nor Cal, then Ken crossed it to a fast male plant he had from seed. We/he hears it all the time, isn't it just big bud x urkle? No, that is a cross someone did... Ken even ran his cut with the salmon creek bb, BUT his GDP is not Big Bud in any way.
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a plan in the near future. I may make a special trip down and supply a few clubs in the bay, and LA area that were interested. We will have to wait and see.



On the waq down stop by CCA/ Kush organics in hopland they would love to sell your seeds


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Mar 26, 2012)

so the answer is no? just wondering cause i already have one of theres


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 26, 2012)

jsteezy1290 said:


> so the answer is no? just wondering cause i already have one of theres


I mean... you have a selfed seed... so I'd say it's pretty similar to the mother, but we have what Ken used to make the "original GDP" so it's really up to you if you'd like to try them so you can have a different plant or maybe even one that is better in your eyes. Only you would know that. Anything from Connoisseur is gonna be dank IMO, but if you're a fan of GDP then TRY US OUT!!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 26, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> I mean... you have a selfed seed... so I'd say it's pretty similar to the mother, but we have what Ken used to make the "original GDP" so it's really up to you if you'd like to try them so you can have a different plant or maybe even one that is better in your eyes. Only you would know that. Anything from Connoisseur is gonna be dank IMO, but if you're a fan of GDP then TRY US OUT!!!


That was well put, you didn't even slander the competition! "LIKE"


----------



## theTHCdoctor (Mar 27, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Are they going to be grown indoors?


Yessir! See my journal under my post


----------



## beans davis (Mar 27, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Well I don't ever intend on being one of "those" guys... If i can answer the question with 100% fact behind it, then I will. I did see that I made a couple statements in the old posts that were not totally accurate. I edited that info. I definitely do not have dual accounts or alterior motives. I don't think we will have any more angry words... I see where you're coming from HOTWIRE.


WOW show me the money!!!....i guess you did.


----------



## Seung (Mar 27, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> I mean... you have a selfed seed... so I'd say it's pretty similar to the mother, but we have what Ken used to make the "original GDP" so it's really up to you if you'd like to try them so you can have a different plant or maybe even one that is better in your eyes. Only you would know that. Anything from Connoisseur is gonna be dank IMO, but if you're a fan of GDP then TRY US OUT!!!


pm sent....................


----------



## n00bster (Mar 27, 2012)

Dats a happy tray


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine are very vigorous in veg so far.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 27, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Mine are very vigorous in veg so far.


good to hear. had a few folks telling me she was a SLOW vegger. I guess it really depends on the grower, medium, and about 100 other factors


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 27, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> good to hear. had a few folks telling me she was a SLOW vegger. I guess it really depends on the grower, medium, and about 100 other factors


I'm growing them along some headband, and white russian from seeds. EVERY single one of the GDP is outgrowing the others big time.


----------



## yesum (Mar 28, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Mine are very vigorous in veg so far.



Same here. The GDP are ahead of the other indicas I have going. Northwest I heard in another thread here that a guy got some of these seeds back in December because he knew Ken and he said the strain was weak and all. I have my doubts on his credibility. He gets seeds no else gets and harvests in record time... Any thought here, I am guessing not. Was in 'worst strains you ever grew' thread.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 28, 2012)

Guess we will find out. I want to see actual grows from seed. I will let you know how mine do. I should be able to find a decent plant out of 10 beans I would think. Only 1 of my GDP is growing kind of slow, and it is still young so we will see. I'll probably veg for 4 weeks, take cuts, hopefully they show preflowers by then and I can already have the clones vegging for a couple weeks. It will probably be late summer before we start seeing results...


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 28, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I'm growing them along some headband, and white russian from seeds. EVERY single one of the GDP is outgrowing the others big time.


that's awesome!!!



yesum said:


> Same here. The GDP are ahead of the other indicas I have going. Northwest I heard in another thread here that a guy got some of these seeds back in December because he knew Ken and he said the strain was weak and all. I have my doubts on his credibility. He gets seeds no else gets and harvests in record time... Any thought here, I am guessing not. Was in 'worst strains you ever grew' thread.


Hmmm, well he COULD have gotten the seeds back then because we had them in Ken's clubs and at all the events we went to. For him to say the strain is weak, and the "worst" he's ever had, is a joke. I don't believe that. Maybe he didn't have the best run with it, but I feel that after only one run with a strain you can't judge it 100%...


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 28, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I'm growing them along some headband, and white russian from seeds. EVERY single one of the GDP is outgrowing the others big time.


Thats good to hear!!


----------



## Intellect (Mar 30, 2012)

What was the male used in making the regs seeds?

GDP is clone only correct? So what male was used, if I may be so intrusive lol


----------



## KrAzEo (Mar 30, 2012)

Glad to see a thread on such a beautiful strain!


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 30, 2012)

I was talking to an old associate from Kentucky earlier. And, during our conversation he opened my eyes to the fact a clone only strain can be created very easily. Using a strain that he bred as an example, he went on to remind me that he only gave us clones of the plant leaving him with thousands of the seeds and original breeding stock!


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 31, 2012)

Intellect said:


> What was the male used in making the regs seeds?
> 
> GDP is clone only correct? So what male was used, if I may be so intrusive lol


No, your good. As FAR as I know , and I've stated this a few times now, is that it's a "fast" male they had used. If I can get any more info than that I'll post it up.



KrAzEo said:


> Glad to see a thread on such a beautiful strain!


thank you, and thanks for stopping by. We're thrilled to have such a sought after strain that we can put out for you.



I85BLAX said:


> I was talking to an old associate from Kentucky earlier. And, during our conversation he opened my eyes to the fact a clone only strain can be created very easily. Using a strain that he bred as an example, he went on to remind me that he only gave us clones of the plant leaving him with thousands of the seeds and original breeding stock!


I totally agree. For example, I found a VERY select, frosty female out of a pack of Dutchgrown seeds Camelot Kush. This specific cut has the best of both worlds. It's got the classic earthy Bubba smell, but with that amazing floral, sweet pinapple C99 smell coming thru. It's amazing. The frost level is a 10/10 and it just kills every single other Camelot Kush I've seen grown yet. Even the breeder hasn't posted one pic that is as beautiful as my cut... Could it become famous, I think so. It's really that nice. It was a find out of a seed pack just like most other clone only's... they were the exclusive pick out a pack that is now long gone.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's my Ken's GDP, 16 days in veg View attachment 2101212
View attachment 2101214


----------



## Tuco420 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Rep you ever make it down to P-town to see the boys at NWRC Portside ???


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 1, 2012)

Tuco420 said:


> Hey Rep you ever make it down to P-town to see the boys at NWRC Portside ???


I haven't and won't... Apparently they like to take donations and not pay people back. Pretty bad business practice. Especially considering who they burnt. If you go in there, maybe you should ask him why he takes in inventory and then rips "supposed" friends off... just sayin.

@truepunk--- right on man, keep the pics coming


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks man  will do


----------



## Tuco420 (Apr 2, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> If you go in there, maybe you should ask him why he takes in inventory and then rips "supposed" friends off... just sayin.


I've never been there, and i don't plan to ever go there if they don't have any GDP beans!

I read on here somewhere a guy picked up some of your beans from them, you said you shared or worked a booth with em at Hempfest and might take a trip down to see em.

If that's not gonna happen and they don't have any beans... then i got no use for em.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 3, 2012)

Tuco420 said:


> I've never been there, and i don't plan to ever go there if they don't have any GDP beans!
> 
> I read on here somewhere a guy picked up some of your beans from them, you said you shared or worked a booth with em at Hempfest and might take a trip down to see em.
> 
> If that's not gonna happen and they don't have any beans... then i got no use for em.


well if you want, just hit me up on PM and we can figure something out...


----------



## antimatt3r (Apr 9, 2012)

got mine gonna germ some tomorrow. stoked!


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Veg day 25


----------



## raiderman (Apr 9, 2012)

say GDP i jus noticed yure genetics on attitude.looks great my friend.about how many girls would you think avg per pac or are those fem beans?jus helps decide how many pacs i may need to go with my purps and ssh,, i'm harvesting right now and wat more color this next round ,i'd like to keep it all purple ..would like to do some GDP outside also.will calculate wat i need..subed.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 10, 2012)

also i was hearing from a few a few locals that outlaw genetics(which is no more) used yure strain and called it gorilla grape.any comment on that?after lookin around pics around the internet of each i'd say looked dead on.and outlaw stuff was auctioned at up to 300. for ten reg beans.


----------



## merkzilla (Apr 10, 2012)

raiderman said:


> also i was hearing from a few a few locals that outlaw genetics(which is no more) used yure strain and called it gorilla grape.any comment on that?after lookin around pics around the internet of each i'd say looked dead on.and outlaw stuff was auctioned at up to 300. for ten reg beans.


peaked my interested, from the first site I checked out they're saying gorilla grape is Purple Urkle x Double Purple Doja and mostly sativa. Attitude is saying Kens GDP a 'royal indica.'


----------



## raiderman (Apr 10, 2012)

thats wat outlaw said!!,but dont see no sativa traits in any gorilla grape i seen,,i dont know,ive done double purple doja and magic merlin neither look any thing close to gorilla.but i've seen breeders over the yrs steal someone elses stuff and giving it a new name .GDP been around awhile and this guy ken is the original breeder.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have maybe one plant that has a little sativa in it, but it is probably close to 60/40 indica/sativa. All of them are more indica for sure.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 10, 2012)

raiderman said:


> say GDP i jus noticed yure genetics on attitude.looks great my friend.about how many girls would you think avg per pac or are those fem beans?jus helps decide how many pacs i may need to go with my purps and ssh,, i'm harvesting right now and wat more color this next round ,i'd like to keep it all purple ..would like to do some GDP outside also.will calculate wat i need..subed.


GUARANTEED to find the dark purple you want!!! My boy is finishing up some right now and I gotta get the pics on here. ALL turned people without lowering temps or altering anything.
10 REGULAR seeds per pack 




raiderman said:


> also i was hearing from a few a few locals that outlaw genetics(which is no more) used yure strain and called it gorilla grape.any comment on that?after lookin around pics around the internet of each i'd say looked dead on.and outlaw stuff was auctioned at up to 300. for ten reg beans.


Shoot, I don't know. I do know outlaw is known for THE DANK. If he took our strain and turned it into his, well, at least our strain is being enjoyed, albeit under a different know possibly...


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 10, 2012)

I popped 5 out of my 10, all germed and are growing with vigor. They are just over 2 wks and had roots swirling around the 5" pots I put them in at 7 days. They are now in 2.5 and 3 gal buckets for some relaxing veg time. Pics later this week, I'm very happy with what I've seen.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 10, 2012)

this some purps and super silver haze i'm finishing up..not as much purple color.the ones that did the yield was not big as the non-purpling ones.
i think i'll do better maybe with GDP.will sub and come back wen i get my order through this weekend and get my beans .may grap 2 or 3 pacs.maybe more,doin some outside also.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 10, 2012)

raiderman said:


> this some purps and super silver haze i'm finishing up..not as much purple color.the ones that did the yield was not big as the non-purpling ones.
> i think i'll do better maybe with GDP.will sub and come back wen i get my order through this weekend and get my beans .may grap 2 or 3 pacs.maybe more,doin a some outdide also.
> 
> 
> man you can breed your own purple haze!


----------



## raiderman (Apr 10, 2012)

i85blax said:


> raiderman said:
> 
> 
> > this some purps and super silver haze i'm finishing up..not as much purple color.the ones that did the yield was not big as the non-purpling ones.
> ...


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 11, 2012)

I can taste it right now!


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 11, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> I popped 5 out of my 10, all germed and are growing with vigor. They are just over 2 wks and had roots swirling around the 5" pots I put them in at 7 days. They are now in 2.5 and 3 gal buckets for some relaxing veg time. Pics later this week, I'm very happy with what I've seen.


GREAT!!! That's awesome to hear. I'm really happy you guys can take the time out of your busy lives to keep this thread alive and full of useful info and pictures. THANKS SO MUCH!!!



I85BLAX said:


> raiderman said:
> 
> 
> > this some purps and super silver haze i'm finishing up..not as much purple color.the ones that did the yield was not big as the non-purpling ones.
> ...


----------



## Cajun Grower (Apr 12, 2012)

sub'ed ! waitin on my order of GDP any day now cant wait to give them a go !


----------



## raiderman (Apr 12, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> raiderman said:
> 
> 
> > this some purps and super silver haze i'm finishing up..not as much purple color.the ones that did the yield was not big as the non-purpling ones.
> ...


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys, so we just shipped out 75 packs of our KENS KUSH... It's our version of GODS GIFT (OG X GDP) X SOUR DIESEL

I got this strain and our BAY11 mixed up on the lineage part, so I'm sorry if I confused anyone. Only 75 packs for now, so hope you guys can score some. 
Should be on the Tude in a couple days TOPS!!!

Peace!!


----------



## raiderman (Apr 12, 2012)

sounds cool,the attitude in 3 days i?.will checkem out,thanx,,gonna grab some GDP for sure.i was gonna wait till the attitude promo started but dont know if i can wait,gotta hurry and start this next grow.will get back wen order gets here.rdr.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Apr 12, 2012)

I just bought a 1/4 oz for $110 a week ago, and I was told that it was GDP. It didn't have any purple in it at all, but the bud was beautiful. It had a nice sweet taste to it, and it would get you blazed. My neighbor hit it 1 time and coughed up a lung for about 10 minutes, and just kept on saying "I'm done with it. No More." I was cracking up. He doesn't smoke like I do, but he tried to hit that joint like it was going somewhere and it bit him in the ass. He was done for the rest of the day. LOL! I can't be completely be sure that what I was smoking was GDP, but I have no reason to doubt my buddy. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 12, 2012)

raiderman said:


> sounds cool,the attitude in 3 days i?.will checkem out,thanx,,gonna grab some GDP for sure.i was gonna wait till the attitude promo started but dont know if i can wait,gotta hurry and start this next grow.will get back wen order gets here.rdr.


Right on man, thanks so much for the support. I hope we can find a permanent place in your garden


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2012)

5 GDP at 21 days, except a little pokey one that came up a few days later. I took two shots of each- one with flash, one w/out. I will upload each pair separately to avoid confusion because they never upload in order.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2012)

I have to write at least 10 characters or it won't post.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2012)

Next schizo, please.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2012)

Seeing double.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2012)

And the runt.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2012)

Wanna see a Blackwater, same age?


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 13, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Wanna see a Blackwater, same age?


Blackwater and GdP would be an interesting cross!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 13, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Right on man, thanks so much for the support. I hope we can find a permanent place in your garden


damn i just sent you a pm inquiring about these and the bay 11, thanks for the heads up. i asked this before your last thread got deleted, what sour diesel are you guys using? 
thanks in advance.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 13, 2012)

can't wait to see the first grow flowering these. Mine are probably 10" tall, but I'm going to clone them and flower the clones first.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 13, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Blackwater and GdP would be an interesting cross!


ya, it would, we have lots of ideas, some that will definitely hit the scene.



Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> damn i just sent you a pm inquiring about these and the bay 11, thanks for the heads up. i asked this before your last thread got deleted, what sour diesel are you guys using?
> thanks in advance.


Hey Fresh, so I really am not sure... that's the honest answer. Yes, a pathetic one at that, but hey, better to strive to be as truthful as possible as a newer rep, or face the bs later ya know? I do believe it's just the ECSD cut... Not sure how many sour d's there are.



hornedfrog2000 said:


> can't wait to see the first grow flowering these. Mine are probably 10" tall, but I'm going to clone them and flower the clones first.


My friend is due back Monday, and his 7 ladies are 8 WKS. in now... ill have pics up for sure


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2012)

if you guys dont i will i got two girls kens gdp ya babie its ONN!!!!!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 14, 2012)

hey Northwest that answer is cool with me. as far as i heard there's supposely 2- original sour diesel and ecsd. the ecsd was accidentally hit by a hermie dnl northern lights. no matter what it is i am still going to pick the 2 up, i just like to know the make up of the things i buy that's all.
like i stated in your original thread before it was deleted-gdp is not my thing but everything else i will give a try. your customer services deserves that much, at least to me it is.


----------



## dubalchemist (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm in da buildin and I'm feelin like yee 
R.I.P. to da Mac DRE 
So don't, don't stop, keep it goin

Wit some privilege in da back boy, blowin 
Hold it down for the bay reppin Oakland 
If it wasn't for that granddaddy smokin!


----------



## raiderman (Apr 14, 2012)

yea i'm stoked to,wile i can think want to ask if u have any feminized projects in the future.rdr.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 14, 2012)

Day 29 veg, both appear to be females. 31+ days of veg left


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 14, 2012)

where do I go to order seeds?


----------



## raiderman (Apr 14, 2012)

attitude got some or pm GDP.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 14, 2012)

Raider... as far as other projects go, we have plenty in mind, some that are already in the works. As far as feminized seeds go, I really don't know if we are gonna get into that. Although, CGS already works with our Kens GDP cut, we should probably do the same...

Like I stated earlier, Kens Kush is hitting the Tude, followed by some BAY11, then we'll have a lot of our GDP crosses. One that is really exciting me is the Super Lemon Haze x GDP... Also the OG x Trainwreck x GDP

STAY TUNED!!!


----------



## Iâ¥BUD (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine went into some Light Warrior yesterday.. How I get this dank everyone speaks of.... Subbed...


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 15, 2012)

I&#9829;BUD;7297545 said:


> Mine went into some Light Warrior yesterday.. How I get this &#8220;dank&#8221; everyone speaks of.... Subbed...


are you talking GDP or the "other" dank?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2012)

One is definately female in my setup. I'm pretty sure there is one male, and I haven't checked the rest because they were flooding. The male that showed is super squat and bushy. Think I might save some pollen.


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Apr 15, 2012)

Your location is WA state.?? I'm in WA and would love to find someplace local to pick up beans.?? Tacoma/seattle area...????


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 15, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> One is definately female in my setup. I'm pretty sure there is one male, and I haven't checked the rest because they were flooding. The male that showed is super squat and bushy. Think I might save some pollen.


that sounds like a great Idea! I hope I can find a short male to hit my Delahaze with!


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hows the smell on your guys in veg??


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Hows the smell on your guys in veg??



Can't really tell honestly. Kind of immune to it.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 15, 2012)

2Came home from work and the apartment smelled like some skunky goodness
Definitely out stinking my sour lemon og. Can't wait till July when I flower them out


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2012)

I was thinking of crossing mine with my grape god. I thought that would be a good match.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hell yea! I'm thinking tga's deep purple would be a good match.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 15, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Hell yea! I'm thinking tga's deep purple would be a good match.


I've got a 10pk of deep purple that does sound great!


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 15, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I've got a 10pk of deep purple that does sound great!


Imma try that, emerald triangles Bubba 76', and tga Pandora's box. Can't wait till 4/20 to order them


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 15, 2012)

still have 2 bubba 76 freebies in the tuck from the tude also!


----------



## raiderman (Apr 15, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Hell yea! I'm thinking tga's deep purple would be a good match.


ea it is great ,i've done qerkle before,ashamed i only got 3 girls out of a 10 pac of seeds.
heres round 1 ,haf pound,2 rounds to go.,will be ordering in the next day or so..rdr.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatty R Buckle said:


> Your location is WA state.?? I'm in WA and would love to find someplace local to pick up beans.?? Tacoma/seattle area...????


I got you bro!!! Im a Tacoma local. Hit me up


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 15, 2012)

raiderman said:


> ea it is great ,i've done qerkle before,ashamed i only got 3 girls out of a 10 pac of seeds.
> heres round 1 ,haf pound,2 rounds to go.,will be ordering in the next day or so..rdr.


Is this querkle?


----------



## raiderman (Apr 16, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Is this querkle?


purps and super silver haze.but hope to be GDP and kush in 3 months.jus gonna have to vegem and starter flower them till i get a sex in 5" pots,transplant girls to bigger pots,change lighting back to 24/7 for a week to 10 days, then back to flowering,i'm switching to airation pots presently.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 16, 2012)

Think I have mostly males. Pretty sure either 5-6 are male, 2 female, and the rest waiting to show. Just checked for sure. I'm pretty sure I have 7 males, 2 females, and 1 waiting to show. I'm going to be lucky to get 3 females  . That blows.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 16, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Think I have mostly males. Pretty sure either 5-6 are male, 2 female, and the rest waiting to show. Just checked for sure. I'm pretty sure I have 7 males, 2 females, and 1 waiting to show. I'm going to be lucky to get 3 females  . That blows.


jus take clones and fill yure house...i quit cloning a few yrs ago,too lazy i guess.always lookin for new stuff.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 16, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Think I have mostly males. Pretty sure either 5-6 are male, 2 female, and the rest waiting to show. Just checked for sure. I'm pretty sure I have 7 males, 2 females, and 1 waiting to show. I'm going to be lucky to get 3 females  . That blows.


of the GDP? LAME!!! That sucks. Well I really hope that you find an absolute STELLAR bitch then!!! If not, keep it touch, we aim to please!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 16, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> of the GDP? LAME!!! That sucks. Well I really hope that you find an absolute STELLAR bitch then!!! If not, keep it touch, we aim to please!!!


Hopefully. I like that they are growing fast, but that sucks to only get 2-3 females in a pack. I was hoping for 6+ , man that sucks.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 16, 2012)

the best way i buy reg seeds is i buy more than one pac,nex one may have mostly girls,do the 5" pot transplant thing and get wat u need.never trust jus a single pac if u want to be perpetual.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 16, 2012)

I guess I agree with that because the bean counter has no way of knowing which beans are of what sex. We popped a 15 pack of Black Widow in November and didn't get but one male. And, he might have been homo, because he was weak and lazy looking. So, I sure someone may have gotten 13 males!


----------



## deza (Apr 16, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Raider... as far as other projects go, we have plenty in mind, some that are already in the works. As far as feminized seeds go, I really don't know if we are gonna get into that. Although, CGS already works with our Kens GDP cut, we should probably do the same...
> 
> Like I stated earlier, Kens Kush is hitting the Tude, followed by some BAY11, then we'll have a lot of our GDP crosses. One that is really exciting me is the Super Lemon Haze x GDP... Also the OG x Trainwreck x GDP
> 
> STAY TUNED!!!



Superlemonhaze x GDP would be the bomb!!

Hey GDP rep what are the chances that a true purple pheno will pop out of your packs?? I mean a strain that will purple up the buds and calaxs without cold temps at night etc?

The purplel look and taste is what I'm after..


----------



## raiderman (Apr 16, 2012)

could you post your pics of this strain wen you grew it GDP?i'd like to see the pheno-types.not much photo of the one attitude has.


----------



## deza (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes as per above and My previous comment what type of Phenos??? Hope there are more than half purolar Phenos so they are 90% chance to purple up.. &#304; hate buyn and expecting purple önly to get green buds


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 16, 2012)

LOL Dutch passion number 1 i stand corrected!


----------



## deza (Apr 16, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> You will NOT find a strain with 90% of the pheno's displaying purple..


Dutch passion purple No 1


----------



## raiderman (Apr 16, 2012)

this ones kinda purple.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 16, 2012)

deza said:


> Superlemonhaze x GDP would be the bomb!!
> 
> Hey GDP rep what are the chances that a true purple pheno will pop out of your packs?? I mean a strain that will purple up the buds and calaxs without cold temps at night etc?
> 
> The purplel look and taste is what I'm after..


My buddy popped a pack, found 7 females, ALL 7 TURNED PURPLE. He did not force it. The purple was naturally occuring and his room was 80 degrees. I have heard/seen the same thing with two other grow rooms i visited. You WILL find some variation and be able to pheno hunt in our seeds. We plan on doing a BX to Kens GDp cut.


----------



## deza (Apr 16, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> My buddy popped a pack, found 7 females, ALL 7 TURNED PURPLE. He did not force it. The purple was naturally occuring and his room was 80 degrees. I have heard/seen the same thing with two other grow rooms i visited. You WILL find some variation and be able to pheno hunt in our seeds. We plan on doing a BX to Kens GDp cut.


What do U mean by BX?


----------



## raiderman (Apr 17, 2012)

thats pretty cool if thier solid purple before forcing for indoor growing.i know this 100F + sun outside will force them purple this summer.


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bx = back cross not sure why its better than the original release..


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 17, 2012)

deza said:


> What do U mean by BX?


bx= BACK CROSS... It's when you take a chosen male from a cross you make, then cross it back into the original mom.



Buck123 said:


> Bx = back cross not sure why its better than the original release..


We are just trying to get our seeds as stable and as close to the original GDP cut as possible. Variation and phenos are great, but we are aiming for the Kens GDP cut in all our seeds.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 17, 2012)

do you have pics of GDP wen u grew it and did yure seed project? i would like to see yure plants if that is being disrespectful let me know..jus before i order 'd like to see somethin of one GDP if not a crop.attitudes pic not much.


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 18, 2012)

hey bud check out granddaddypurp.com there online now website looks good too few pictures there... cheers for that GDP-REP yeh i wanna try and find kens soon!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 18, 2012)

http://youtu.be/giGDUvpDwqA


----------



## deza (Apr 18, 2012)

GDP rep when will the BX be done with kens personal cut? So we get more stable phenos


----------



## raiderman (Apr 18, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> hey bud check out granddaddypurp.com there online now website looks good too few pictures there... cheers for that GDP-REP yeh i wanna try and find kens soon!


thanx my friend for leading me to it,i'll check it out,cheers.rdr.


----------



## 806KING (Apr 18, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> http://youtu.be/giGDUvpDwqA


subscribed


----------



## raiderman (Apr 18, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> http://youtu.be/giGDUvpDwqA


ns video and looks great.jus didnt see no solid purple plants.out of that whole site grandaddypurps.com has no pics in the gallary part.......


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 18, 2012)

Ya, you know, that site wasn't done by me, and it was really built before the seed company was formed. WE WILL be starting a new site dedicated to strictly plant/seed info, as well as pics of the crop from us as well as hopefully happy gardeners!!!

We hope to have a whole lineup of strains in the very near future and it should be very exciting for a lot of you out there. Cheers.


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 18, 2012)

raiderman said:


> thanx my friend for leading me to it,i'll check it out,cheers.rdr.


No worrys man pleasure!


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 18, 2012)

Gdp rep could you put that on your to do list man find out when the bx is released cheers man!


----------



## Iâ¥BUD (Apr 18, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> are you talking GDP or the "other" dank?


GDP..... 9 of 10 have sprouted..... I'm hoping to find something special tasting... Wat other dank do u speak of?


----------



## deza (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah GDP u didn't respond to the BX with kens cut? More stable phenos?


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey, we are working with the BX now... we are gonna take the closest female to our original cut, cross it to the male, take that offspring's choice and cross it back to the original mom. We will also take a really choice male out of this batch and bx to the original mom... we want to play around and see what happens. Here's a couple shots of my one and only GDP... from these seeds.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 19, 2012)

totally has the purple-grape sweetness gdp is known for, rock hard dense indica buds... greasy to the touch... shes a keeper.


----------



## deza (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice !! I would like to see more purple though.. What shall we expect from this BX and when will be on sale as an updated version of GPD


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Yea, I want purple buds not purple leaves  hopefully mine get more purplish


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Gdp 34 days veg


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 19, 2012)

you cant tell from the pics... the bud has a purple tinge, it's very light right now.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 19, 2012)

that looks nice! hey nwgdp can you take a look at my strain again its in flower now remember the clones i showed you im just curious as this strain has excceded my expectations and mine are just now starting to get a purple tinge, here check the like it the last pic.thanks i plan on ordering some your stuff soon(tomorrow probably) hopefully the BAY11
https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog22113-here-he-comes-unholyier-than.html


----------



## raiderman (Apr 19, 2012)

heres a couple plants been sittin fartherest lookin kinda ns.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 19, 2012)

How's the Bay 11 coming?

That's a nice plant, btw.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 19, 2012)

i like it mysef also,ns rok hard indicas.i'm more about yield than color anyway,but its a fact as purps ripen and swell color comes with the extra week.my super silver hazes have tiger stripes on the leaves as well on 11 weex.


----------



## deza (Apr 20, 2012)

GDP REP I just bought some beans from attitude moments ago so I'm eagerly waiting and want to ask you what do I need to know about this strain? I want as much info to help me with the grow, is it ideal to top the plant? Ec levels, expected yeild, how long is it? 8 week flower? Or 10week to flower etc..

Im planning on doing a scrog style grow with one plant only in a 1m x 1m 2m tent. And plan to veg it out for 7-8weeks in a hydro setup and 600w tube

U knw wat I mean.

Btw I sure hope the beans I got from attitude a fresh! And mostly female


----------



## elsonofdizzy (Apr 20, 2012)

How many known phenos are there? Can you tell us some descriptions of some of the phenos?


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> How's the Bay 11 coming?
> 
> That's a nice plant, btw.


going good... getting packaged right now!!!



polyarcturus said:


> that looks nice! hey nwgdp can you take a look at my strain again its in flower now remember the clones i showed you im just curious as this strain has excceded my expectations and mine are just now starting to get a purple tinge, here check the like it the last pic.thanks i plan on ordering some your stuff soon(tomorrow probably) hopefully the BAY11
> https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog22113-here-he-comes-unholyier-than.html


It could be GDP, I think it looks a little different though...



raiderman said:


> i like it mysef also,ns rok hard indicas.i'm more about yield than color anyway,but its a fact as purps ripen and swell color comes with the extra week.my super silver hazes have tiger stripes on the leaves as well on 11 weex.


EXACTLY. The purple will come on hard as it ripens.



deza said:


> GDP REP I just bought some beans from attitude moments ago so I'm eagerly waiting and want to ask you what do I need to know about this strain? I want as much info to help me with the grow, is it ideal to top the plant? Ec levels, expected yeild, how long is it? 8 week flower? Or 10week to flower etc..
> 
> Im planning on doing a scrog style grow with one plant only in a 1m x 1m 2m tent. And plan to veg it out for 7-8weeks in a hydro setup and 600w tube
> 
> ...


So, congrats on your purchase... you see they have KENS KUSH now too? So, I'm gonna let the one Im running go to 9 weeks. My buddies got cut at day 70... HEAVY purpling.
His were very finicky w/ nutes, liked light feedings. He was in an organic soil mix. I ran coco, and she seemed to handle 1200ppm's just fine... I did miss feeding quite regularly.
I say top it, or LST it or whatever, just bush her out. She will yield better. As far as yield. That depends on veg time as well as your medium and a lot of other factors. This will be my first GDP harvest actually. From what I've read, seen, and dealt with first hand, she seems to yield pretty good, as long as you were nice to her.



elsonofdizzy said:


> How many known phenos are there? Can you tell us some descriptions of some of the phenos?


That's a good question... My buddy found at least 3. There were some that grew a little differently, but in the end, the dense purple buds almost all look the same.


KENS KUSH IS AVAILABLE AT ATTITUDE WHILE SUPPLIES LAST!!! HAPPY 420 EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 20, 2012)

thats what i was thinking a little different o well. i think its a little to green might be a cross. it was a lucky seed and its been a very good strain to me.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 20, 2012)

i'm gonna get one of both gdp and the kush,done made one order with attitude,,ton of freebies,gotta go load the card again,get 2 promo orders,lol, thanx ken.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 20, 2012)

raider just so you know those prepaid debit cards no longer work internationally


----------



## raiderman (Apr 20, 2012)

i loaded the card,made my order,money was taken off ,successful order...green dot visa everytime.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 20, 2012)

I stand corrected,my bad.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 20, 2012)

You just gotta make sure the back of the card says "accepted worldwide". The gift2go.net ones work. You can get them at walgreens.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Did somebody say deep purple ?


----------



## raiderman (Apr 20, 2012)

mines not that dark.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 20, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You just gotta make sure the back of the card says "accepted worldwide". The gift2go.net ones work. You can get them at walgreens.


I understand that and have used pleanty of prepaid debit cards, but there was supposedly a change that was made so no prepaid debit cards could be used internationally. I'm trying to find an article or something about it but haven't yet.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I understand that and have used pleanty of prepaid debit cards, but there was supposedly a change that was made so no prepaid debit cards could be used internationally. I'm trying to find an article or something about it but haven't yet.


walmart is worldwide and the green dot visa is thier main card.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 20, 2012)

raiderman said:


> walmart is worldwide and the green dot visa is thier main card.


And trust me it works great! just not the temporary!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I understand that and have used pleanty of prepaid debit cards, but there was supposedly a change that was made so no prepaid debit cards could be used internationally. I'm trying to find an article or something about it but haven't yet.


Yeah, it's because of the online poker people. I've been hearing this shit for years. It still works.


----------



## deza (Apr 20, 2012)

Can anyone give me some grow advice? Just got a pack of GDP and want as much strain info as I can.

Also I want maximum purpleness ppl buy purple seeds to get purple weed! Lol


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 21, 2012)

raiderman said:


> i'm gonna get one of both gdp and the kush,done made one order with attitude,,ton of freebies,gotta go load the card again,get 2 promo orders,lol, thanx ken.


THANK YOU BROTHA!!! ENJOY!!!



deza said:


> Can anyone give me some grow advice? Just got a pack of GDP and want as much strain info as I can.
> 
> Also I want maximum purpleness ppl buy purple seeds to get purple weed! Lol


I'd say stay between 900-1200 ppm or just feed lightly if you don't pay attention to PPM... She was a lite feeder for my buddy. Anyone else care to chime in? BTW, you bought purple seeds, AND YOU WILL SEE PURPLE BUDS!!! Mine will turn a little more purple before she gets chopped, just wait and see.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 21, 2012)

i dont chk my ppm,but dont use faucet water,i use an ocean pure RO system ,comes out 6.0 without adjustment avg,or use refillable jugs refill at store,use least amnt nutes always,weed does not need much assistance ,ocean forest is good soil mixed with 30% perlite get monsters.if using soil make sure get moisture meter , water on the 3 ona 1-10 scale,,timing your waters in is important avoids stress.veg 24/7-flower 12/12.go by hydro store get propogation tray with top and a heat mat with temperature control.set temp to 80F.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 21, 2012)

raiderman said:


> i dont chk my ppm,but dont use faucet water,i use an ocean pure ro system ,comes out 6.0 without adjustment avg,or use refillable jugs refill at store,use least amnt nutes always,weed does not need much assistance ,ocean forest is good soil mixed with 30% perlite get monsters.if using soil make sure get moisture meter , water on the 3 ona 1-10 scale,,timing your waters in is important avoids stress.veg 24/7-flower 12/12.go by hydro store get propogation tray with top and a heat mat with temperature control.set temp to 80f.


great info!!!


----------



## elsonofdizzy (Apr 21, 2012)

What about the smell of the phenos?


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 21, 2012)

elsonofdizzy said:


> What about the smell of the phenos?


Don't know about during flower yet, but I can say mine are skunky as hell during veg  can't wait to smell them in flower


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 21, 2012)

TThought it was a girl, but definitely a male and he's a keeper


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 21, 2012)

elsonofdizzy said:


> What about the smell of the phenos?


So far, mine has the smell of GDP with a very sweet grape back to it... Not necessarily exactly like GDP normally is but very very close.


truepunk87 said:


> TThought it was a girl, but definitely a male and he's a keeper  View attachment 2131622


Awesome... plan on making any seeds for yourself? If it turns out to be a killer male, you should definitely play around with it.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 21, 2012)

O yea. Gonna hit him to my female and my sour lemon og then clone him until I run my ace of spades and hit him to my keeper pheno of it. Great structure on this guy and an unbelievable sweet skunky smell


----------



## raiderman (Apr 21, 2012)

i have some lemon og on the way also.shit be fumin.... i'm gonna put my GDP in small 5" sqare pots ,vegem 3 weex,put under 12/12 sort out the males then transplant,put the girls bak under 24/7 light with the rest for a week or two then put bak under flower.beats puting ea. seedling plant in 5 gal buckets..and gonna put at least one outside,,hope it can handle east texas heat.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 21, 2012)

DNA lemon og? Or emerald triangle's? Emeralds is fucking great and DNA's is my next order along with some holy Grail


----------



## raiderman (Apr 21, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> DNA lemon og? Or emerald triangle's? Emeralds is fucking great and DNA's is my next order along with some holy Grail


DNA .heres the only reason i'm ordering lemon og .


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hell yea. Keep me posted on yours once you start them man


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 21, 2012)

truepunk--- those sound like some serious crosses!!!


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 21, 2012)

My last.run of sour lemon og, Wich is y I want lemon og.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 21, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> truepunk--- those sound like some serious crosses!!!


I hope so.  ill keep you posted on the progress man


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yea, new ones in my sig. That last one is here > https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/479617-sour-lemon-og-emerald-triangle.html grown with all 6500k t5's


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 21, 2012)

LMAO .... my dog ways all my dead leaves and stuff I trim officer


----------



## raiderman (Apr 21, 2012)

lol, whose officer.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fucking phone...... *off them. How the hell did it get officer outta that? ? LMAO


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 23, 2012)

SO, anyone pick up any of the KENS KUSH that dropped on the attitude?


----------



## raiderman (Apr 23, 2012)

they should have named it kens Cut Genetics.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 23, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> SO, anyone pick up any of the KENS KUSH that dropped on the attitude?


What does it taste like? If it's "that typical kush flavor" you'll need to explain cuz I've never had Kush.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 23, 2012)

kush i like fruit roll up alll the flavors in one very apealing, the right strain it will be a massive head high(bubba kush) too, or a deep body high(afgani) that will have you sleeping for days, but all around they are more fruity and resiny, than frosty and flaky(like white strains). very connoisseur if you smoke blunts not so great in the bowl, um thats about the best general description i can give, the "look" will vary strain to strain


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 23, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> kush i like fruit roll up alll the flavors in one very apealing, the right strain it will be a massive head high(bubba kush) too, or a deep body high(afgani) that will have you sleeping for days, but all around they are more fruity and resiny, than frosty and flaky(like white strains). very connoisseur if you smoke blunts not so great in the bowl, um thats about the best general description i can give, the "look" will vary strain to strain


Thanks for the info! I've got a bunch of diff kush mixes in the wings, not sure what I'm in for.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 24, 2012)

raiderman said:


> they should have named it kens Cut Genetics.


Why you say that raider? Is it confusing how everything is grand daddy purple "..." ??? People always ask about that.



Barrelhse said:


> What does it taste like? If it's "that typical kush flavor" you'll need to explain cuz I've never had Kush.


The Kens Kush? It's very kushy, yet has a sweetness to it. Kush, in my opinion, has a very distint smell/taste. Especially the OG Kush. It's pine-like, yet lemony, with hints of skunk/fuel. Stays on the pallet for a while. 



polyarcturus said:


> kush i like fruit roll up alll the flavors in one very apealing, the right strain it will be a massive head high(bubba kush) too, or a deep body high(afgani) that will have you sleeping for days, but all around they are more fruity and resiny, than frosty and flaky(like white strains). very connoisseur if you smoke blunts not so great in the bowl, um thats about the best general description i can give, the "look" will vary strain to strain


I have to respectfully disagree. I don't find much of any of my OG's or kushs' smelling or tasting fruity. It's a very dank, chemmy, diesely, piney sort of taste... IN MY OPINION


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice thread gdp sub'd up


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 24, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Why you say that raider? Is it confusing how everything is grand daddy purple "..." ??? People always ask about that.
> 
> 
> The Kens Kush? It's very kushy, yet has a sweetness to it. Kush, in my opinion, has a very distint smell/taste. Especially the OG Kush. It's pine-like, yet lemony, with hints of skunk/fuel. Stays on the pallet for a while.
> ...


The masterkush tends to get fruity!


----------



## raiderman (Apr 24, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Why you say that raider? Is it confusing how everything is grand daddy purple "..." ??? People always ask about that.
> 
> sorry , i'm ona few forums jus heard it couple times.and no its not confusing at all...say have yu any pics like the one in attitude seeds of the GDP.i'd mucho like to see that.


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 24, 2012)

Seriously thinking of purchasing some seeds of the GDP through attitude. What are the medicinal qualities associated with this strain? I bought some gdp clones way back in 07' from a club in SAC and they were skunk e. Overall, they were bomb but do you think they were similar genetics if not exact?


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 24, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> The masterkush tends to get fruity!


thats what i was thinking when i said it as matter a fact thats whats growing right now....

i dont disagree NWGDP Kush does have that lemon-lime flavor and kinda chemically... eat a fruit rollitup the aftertaste is just like kush i swear.... by fruit roll up everyone i mean the one that's like a flat sheet with cutouts in it chewy candy comes in foil in a box from walmart....but thats just my taste buds talking


----------



## raiderman (Apr 24, 2012)

lemon is a fruit..the ole sour lemony dank of the og kush...heres my kush.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 24, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> The masterkush tends to get fruity!


Oh, right on... Anytime I have gotten some pure kush, afpak, or master, it always has that "dirty kush" smell as i like to call it. Really earthy, chocolate like almost. Like the Starbucks drive thru, haha.



raiderman said:


> sorry , i'm ona few forums jus heard it couple times.and no its not confusing at all...say have yu any pics like the one in attitude seeds of the GDP.i'd mucho like to see that.


Ahh, it's all good. I have just one lonesome plant of the GDP in my garden. It's almost ready for chop time. Very small, but it's DANK!!! Will post pics up tonight.


willhmx04 said:


> Seriously thinking of purchasing some seeds of the GDP through attitude. What are the medicinal qualities associated with this strain? I bought some gdp clones way back in 07' from a club in SAC and they were skunk e. Overall, they were bomb but do you think they were similar genetics if not exact?


Man, the medical qualities are ENDLESS!!! Honestly, those nights where you are squirming, restless legs, headache, stomach ache, women with menstrual cramps, it really works. This stuff seriously does wonders. I believe that GDP has some skunk in it, but the end smell should be more sweet/grape then skunk/funk.



polyarcturus said:


> thats what i was thinking when i said it as matter a fact thats whats growing right now....
> 
> i dont disagree NWGDP Kush does have that lemon-lime flavor and kinda chemically... eat a fruit rollitup the aftertaste is just like kush i swear.... by fruit roll up everyone i mean the one that's like a flat sheet with cutouts in it chewy candy comes in foil in a box from walmart....but thats just my taste buds talking


Haha, love the description!


raiderman said:


> lemon is a fruit..the ole sour lemony dank of the og kush...heres my kush.


WELL YOU GOT ME THERE... DUUHHHHH on my part! Lemony = fruity, got ya!!! I agree.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Northwest, what's the average stretch on these girls one you flip to 12/12?


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 24, 2012)

I've got 5 GDP at a little over 4 wks from sprout. As they begin to take off I'm wondering about training/topping- any ideas what they like? LST, Uncle Ben's? Go for top cola?


----------



## deza (Apr 24, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> I've got 5 GDP at a little over 4 wks from sprout. As they begin to take off I'm wondering about training/topping- any ideas what they like? LST, Uncle Ben's? Go for top cola?


Same I want to top my GDP also need an answer to this. GDP is a 8-9week strain yeah?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've only seen one review of this GDP from seed and his review said it sucked. I'm really hoping that isn't the case though... Has anyone seen anything different?! I've searched a lot on it too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Seem everybodys got it but nobody has any in the finale days of bloom


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 24, 2012)

*MixedMelodyMindBender is the only person I've seen mention growing the seeds from start to finish, and he was less than impressed. I want to see more peoples impressions. *


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Me to! I have even searched a feww other forums with no positive results


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I've only seen one review of this GDP from seed and his review said it sucked. I'm really hoping that isn't the case though... Has anyone seen anything different?! I've searched a lot on it too.


Whose review?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 25, 2012)

i posted the name higher. he didn't really make a review per se, but just voiced his opinion in a random post. You can search for it if you want.


----------



## yesum (Apr 25, 2012)

I think the guy who said it sucked had some credibility issues. He was friends with many top breeders and got the beans before everyone else... He might be credible but he was kind of 'dramatic' imo.

A little late now, mine are ready to flower and I am not worried about them being crappy. Ken has been at this for a long time and to release shitty beans of his main strain would be financial suicide for him.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 25, 2012)

Dont think we are saying there bunk we are just commenting on the fact theresnot much out there to see of it!


----------



## deza (Apr 25, 2012)

yesum said:


> I think the guy who said it sucked had some credibility issues. He was friends with many top breeders and got the beans before everyone else... He might be credible but he was kind of 'dramatic' imo.
> 
> A little late now, mine are ready to flower and I am not worried about them being crappy. Ken has been at this for a long time and to release shitty beans of his main strain would be financial suicide for him.


I agree with you. It's a newly released strain in seed form ofcOurse not many people have grown it lol. 
And don't buy into ppls bullshit guys ppl who are noobs try to grow and when they can't they blame the seed or breeder. 
He wouldn't release a strain with his name on it unless it was good otherwise it's bankruptcy


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, that would be hanging himself!


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 25, 2012)

was wondering if either Blue Dream or Bay 11 is in the next release, and when


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 25, 2012)

deza said:


> I agree with you. *It's a newly released strain in seed form ofcOurse not many people have grown it lol*.
> And don't buy into ppls bullshit guys ppl who are noobs try to grow and when they can't they blame the seed or breeder.
> He wouldn't release a strain with his name on it unless it was good otherwise it's bankruptcy


I think it's been out for a while, but you had to buy the beans from the collective to get them.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dont think we are saying there bunk we are just commenting on the fact theresnot much out there to see of it!


Yeah, which is why I wish more people would come forward because I'm pretty sure some people have finished it, or are at least about to finish it. A few pictures would at least speak to it's stability you would think.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, which is why I wish more people would come forward because I'm pretty sure some people have finished it, or are at least about to finish it. A few pictures would at least speak to it's stability you would think.


I agree! There had to be some test grows!


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 25, 2012)

So Wich of us with it now is the closest to flowering?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 25, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> So Wich of us with it now is the closest to flowering?


I'm going to clone/then flower. You're probably the closest I've seen.


----------



## deza (Apr 25, 2012)

GDP rep why don't you guys do grow videos like greenhouse seeds so it can give us a better understanding of this new strain and how it grows through all it's stages and measure the stretch in flower . And if it's a stable strain then we know what we're in for and have an idea of what to expect or atleast have a good idea of it. And you can plan your grow accordingly etc


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 25, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I'm going to clone/then flower. You're probably the closest I've seen.


Yea, I'm 10-14 days away. Hope somebody's close so I have something to compare too


----------



## scrogger28 (Apr 25, 2012)

im a washington mm patient is how do i contact you?


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 25, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Hey Northwest, what's the average stretch on these girls one you flip to 12/12?


wasnt bad for me, or my friend... bout double, if that...
there were a few different phenos...



Barrelhse said:


> I've got 5 GDP at a little over 4 wks from sprout. As they begin to take off I'm wondering about training/topping- any ideas what they like? LST, Uncle Ben's? Go for top cola?


I say go for the biggest, shortest bush you can produce, then flip! Bushier is better



deza said:


> Same I want to top my GDP also need an answer to this. GDP is a 8-9week strain yeah?


Actually, you can let her go up to 10 weeks on some. Ya, a little surprising for a full blown indica.
I pulled mine at 8 1/2-9.



hornedfrog2000 said:


> I've only seen one review of this GDP from seed and his review said it sucked. I'm really hoping that isn't the case though... Has anyone seen anything different?! I've searched a lot on it too.


I hope NOT!!! Man, I'd say it's up to the grower. For a grower to get meds that SUCK... I'd say the strain or seeds you started with are/were bunk,. or you just need to read a few more chapters in your grow book. That, or get a few more grows under your belt!



yesum said:


> I think the guy who said it sucked had some credibility issues. He was friends with many top breeders and got the beans before everyone else... He might be credible but he was kind of 'dramatic' imo.
> A little late now, mine are ready to flower and I am not worried about them being crappy. Ken has been at this for a long time and to release shitty beans of his main strain would be financial suicide for him.


Ahhh, that would be understandable. I sold seeds to a shop, went back, and was told that customers complained that my seeds were NOT GDP seeds... I laughed... literally!!
I grew it out, another collective ran it, and now carries it 100% of the time, and my buddy just finished up a crop. Pretty sure they are the real deal!!!



deza said:


> I agree with you. It's a newly released strain in seed form ofcOurse not many people have grown it lol.
> And don't buy into ppls bullshit guys ppl who are noobs try to grow and when they can't they blame the seed or breeder.
> He wouldn't release a strain with his name on it unless it was good otherwise it's bankruptcy


Thank you, well said!



Higher Medz said:


> was wondering if either Blue Dream or Bay 11 is in the next release, and when


Soon, soon my friend. Descriptions, and packaging are being written and put together as we speak.



hornedfrog2000 said:


> I think it's been out for a while, but you had to buy the beans from the collective to get them.


Ehh, it was available her and there I guess. Don't know if it is still. Was more of a promotion, like a whats-to-come sort of thing.



deza said:


> GDP rep why don't you guys do grow videos like greenhouse seeds so it can give us a better understanding of this new strain and how it grows through all it's stages and measure the stretch in flower . And if it's a stable strain then we know what we're in for and have an idea of what to expect or atleast have a good idea of it. And you can plan your grow accordingly etc


Good question, here's why... BECUASE IT WOULD TAKE A TON OF WORK, AND TIME. Realistically though, I would love for us to do this. I think it should be done for every strain, at every company. You don't though because it would take a ton of plants and space. Greenhouse seeds are legends in the game, they are HUGE. We are smaller, based in the US, and follow all the laws so, there is no practical way to even come close to the production Greenhouse is capable of.


----------



## KI11TH3W3AK (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm interested in getting some GDP what site should i use? if not available on any sites atm what else can i do? Thanks


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 25, 2012)

HERE YOU GO GUYS... HOPE THIS HELPS... ORIGINAL GDP from seed 9 weeks


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pics- those look great!


----------



## deza (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks good GDP rep. My beans just arrived in Australia so I should have them in my hands in the next day or so!
I think I'm the only guy in Australia with GDP at the moment


----------



## n00bster (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm getting ready to clone, hopefully I'm about a month out from flower.

Truepunk is kickin my ass...


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

Now that looks like Gdp!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 25, 2012)

Finally some good pics.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 25, 2012)

n00bster said:


> I'm getting ready to clone, hopefully I'm about a month out from flower.
> 
> Truepunk is kickin my ass...


 u gotta journal on yours?


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 25, 2012)

deza said:


> Looks good GDP rep. My beans just arrived in Australia so I should have them in my hands in the next day or so!
> I think I'm the only guy in Australia with GDP at the moment


hell ya dez, thats awesome, rock that shit and let that gdp name spread like an Australian wildfire!!!!



Barrelhse said:


> Thanks for the pics- those look great!


thank you, my buddy just posted some on icmag.com if you want to check his out. Do a search for kens gdp or original gdp...



I85BLAX said:


> Now that looks like Gdp!!


YUP, that's what I'm saying!!! First time with her in MY OWN garden.



hornedfrog2000 said:


> Finally some good pics.


Thanks, guys, here's the deal, talked to ken and to get more people wanting this gear, and seeing it's legit, we will offer a special deal somehow for those who do FULL GROW JOURNAL'S FROM SEED, and smoke reports!!


----------



## deza (Apr 26, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> hell ya dez, thats awesome, rock that shit and let that gdp name spread like an Australian wildfire!!!!
> 
> 
> thank you, my buddy just posted some on icmag.com if you want to check his out. Do a search for kens gdp or original gdp...
> ...


Looks like I'm doing a grow journal lol 
ppl in Australia have never seen or really smoked purple. Its very rare. been in the game for years so I'm bringing something different to the land lol 
my last journal was a video journal with the gdp updates on grows every two weeks. I'll do a video journal once I'm done upgrading my setup to a monster hydro setup!
It will be GDP dedicated grow room with detailed results and growth rates week by week


----------



## Cajun Grower (Apr 26, 2012)

so far my only complaint is i find gdp seeds take longer to sprout ! i soaked a BLT a jamaican dream and to gdp's they were all put in at the same time soaked for 36 hrs then put in soil the BLT & jamaican dream sprouted in 2 days it took the 2 GDP's almost 5 days to sprout all were treated the same !


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm still old school paper towel style!


----------



## vilify (Apr 26, 2012)

not much of a complaint. havent popped my gdp yet, but i popped some industrial, different times to pop, from 1 day to 5-6 days. now they are all the same exact size.

excited for my GDP. my temporary veg tent is about to get cramped, but i might have to make room to get in on this deal...


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 26, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Thanks, guys, here's the deal, talked to ken and to get more people wanting this gear, and seeing it's legit, we will offer a special deal somehow for those who do FULL GROW JOURNAL'S FROM SEED, and smoke reports!!


I am listening. My seeds went through customs 2 hrs ago.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Does my journal count? And what if I'm not in a medical state?


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 26, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Does my journal count? And what if I'm not in a medical state?


the best journal don't come medical states!


----------



## Cajun Grower (Apr 26, 2012)

ive always started my seeds the same way 1st ones tht ever took tht long usualy 3 days tops GDP took 5 & 6 days idk not really cpmplainin just noticed the diff


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh I completely understand!


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 26, 2012)

deza said:


> Looks like I'm doing a grow journal lol
> ppl in Australia have never seen or really smoked purple. Its very rare. been in the game for years so I'm bringing something different to the land lol
> my last journal was a video journal with the gdp updates on grows every two weeks. I'll do a video journal once I'm done upgrading my setup to a monster hydro setup!
> It will be GDP dedicated grow room with detailed results and growth rates week by week


sounds awesome mate, haha... keep up the good work. I really appreciate you being here and putting good vibes in the air! peace



Cajun Grower said:


> so far my only complaint is i find gdp seeds take longer to sprout ! i soaked a BLT a jamaican dream and to gdp's they were all put in at the same time soaked for 36 hrs then put in soil the BLT & jamaican dream sprouted in 2 days it took the 2 GDP's almost 5 days to sprout all were treated the same !


Cajun, I can only tell you how i pop mine... and how my friends have and we get white tails in 48 hrs tops!!! Paper towell method, or in a shot glass. Everyone is entitled to their own way, I just want to let you know that some varieties really do better when handled certain ways. Good luck to you!!! Post pics when they are big..



truepunk87 said:


> Does my journal count? And what if I'm not in a medical state?


Just have to wait and see buddy!!! Do your thing.



I85BLAX said:


> the best journal don't come medical states!


I have to agree!!!



Cajun Grower said:


> ive always started my seeds the same way 1st ones tht ever took tht long usualy 3 days tops GDP took 5 & 6 days idk not really cpmplainin just noticed the diff


It's allll good bro, as long as THEY ALL POP we are good.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sweet. True that i85!!!!


----------



## n00bster (Apr 26, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> u gotta journal on yours?


Not yet =/

Given GDP's recent offer of free gear however, I have a newfound interest in publishing my experience and results... 

I've gotta nurse these bitches back a little bit but I'll probably take my first run of clones Saturday or Sunday. Might start a journal up then.



northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Thanks, guys, here's the deal, talked to ken and to get more people wanting this gear, and seeing it's legit, we will offer a special deal somehow for those who do FULL GROW JOURNAL'S FROM SEED, and smoke reports!!


You're the man, northwest!

Are there any specific rules or requirements for said journals? Or any other specifics regarding this offer?


----------



## deza (Apr 26, 2012)

How does connisuer genetics have there own GDP ? 
What's with that N they say they are the originals


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 27, 2012)

Breeder drama


----------



## deza (Apr 27, 2012)

GDP by connisuer 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/connoisseur-genetics-seeds-grandaddy-purple-s1-feminized/prod_3888.html

Copy wright much? Lol


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 27, 2012)

deza said:


> How does connisuer genetics have there own GDP ?
> What's with that N they say they are the originals


i bought a pack of cooniseur seeds GDP. I vegged a few of them really long and was very unhappy with the plants and the yield. The clones didn't take good and I didn't care at that point. Problem was at harvest time. My ol lady tried it and loved it, had to have more. I was getting a seed order ready for 4/20 and she had been smoking on that for a day or two and hadn't changed her mind one bit. lmao. She wanted another pack oBTWf GDP, so naturally I am trying this one. 
i ordered on 4/20 so I figure 2 more weeks and I will have my pack and I will start a journal within a few days of receiving my order. 

BTW, the exact same thing happened with the Big Buddha cheese. Very unhappy with the way it grew. Vegged the plants forever and the stalks were just tiny, I could have vegged both of these for 6 months. A patient wanted more cheese though not girlfriend. I order an Exodus Cheeese this time.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone interested in doing a shared journal? Treat it as your own, but we'll all be in the same place. Should make it easy for the viewers. (I have 5 at almost 5 wks veg, I'm about to top or train today, pics later.)


----------



## sleepyindica (Apr 27, 2012)

I just got my seeds. I'm finishing up a garden now and want to grow the clones out, but after that, I think I'm going to dedicate my garden GDP alone. Has anyone grown GDP ebb and flow with rockwool. I will be using General Hydroponics Line. Advice on pH, ppm, ec anything that would help.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 27, 2012)

n00bster said:


> Not yet =/
> 
> Given GDP's recent offer of free gear however, I have a newfound interest in publishing my experience and results...
> 
> ...


Hey now, careful, I didn't say free gear, YOU'RE GONNA START A RIOT  HAHA. What we were thinking, is to somehow, SWEETEN the deal after you purchase seeds and fulfill your part. As to what exactly we will do, that's sort of up to me and a couple people. I have some good ideas though.



deza said:


> How does connisuer genetics have there own GDP ?
> What's with that N they say they are the originals


Oh, Conni met Ken and grabbed clones of his GDP. He then fem'd em... It's all good. Technically they are "Original"



hellraizer30 said:


> Breeder drama


You know how it is, but no drama, he's cool. VERY generous cat.



Barrelhse said:


> Anyone interested in doing a shared journal? Treat it as your own, but we'll all be in the same place. Should make it easy for the viewers. (I have 5 at almost 5 wks veg, I'm about to top or train today, pics later.)


That sounds like a plan. Start up a new thread somebody... "THE GDP GROUP-GROW JOURNAL" That would be cool.



sleepyindica said:


> I just got my seeds. I'm finishing up a garden now and want to grow the clones out, but after that, I think I'm going to dedicate my garden GDP alone. Has anyone grown GDP ebb and flow with rockwool. I will be using General Hydroponics Line. Advice on pH, ppm, ec anything that would help.


Wow, that would be fun!!! You would be a very happy dude!


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Anyone interested in doing a shared journal? Treat it as your own, but we'll all be in the same place. Should make it easy for the viewers. (I have 5 at almost 5 wks veg, I'm about to top or train today, pics later.)


I'm down for that


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> I'm down for that


I guess we should start an open thread in the Grow Journal section. If GDP Rep opens it people may feel more welcome, but I'm good with anything.


----------



## n00bster (Apr 27, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Hey now, careful, I didn't say free gear, YOU'RE GONNA START A RIOT  HAHA. What we were thinking, is to somehow, SWEETEN the deal after you purchase seeds and fulfill your part. As to what exactly we will do, that's sort of up to me and a couple people. I have some good ideas though.


If it isn't free gear, then what is it? 



Barrelhse said:


> Anyone interested in doing a shared journal? Treat it as your own, but we'll all be in the same place. Should make it easy for the viewers. (I have 5 at almost 5 wks veg, I'm about to top or train today, pics later.)


I like that idea, cuz I'm too lazy to do my own.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

n00bster said:


> If it isn't free gear, then what is it?
> 
> Shit, I thought it was gonna be worthwhile! I'm 62, I don't need a T-shirt. But I just put some pics up in my sig. thread.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 27, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> I guess we should start an open thread in the Grow Journal section. If GDP Rep opens it people may feel more welcome, but I'm good with anything.


Ill start it and CALL ALL GDP GROWERS WORLDWIDE!!!



n00bster said:


> If it isn't free gear, then what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I like that idea, cuz I'm too lazy to do my own.


I'm thinking throw you guys extra seeds of the strain you order, whether it be kush, gdp, whatever... so ya, noob, i guess free gear. That can just be easily misinterpreted and I'll have 100 emails asking for freebies cause they grew gdp before and have a picture.



Barrelhse said:


> n00bster said:
> 
> 
> > If it isn't free gear, then what is it?
> ...


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Ill start it and CALL ALL GDP GROWERS WORLDWIDE!!!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking throw you guys extra seeds of the strain you order, whether it be kush, gdp, whatever... so ya, noob, i guess free gear. That can just be easily misinterpreted and I'll have 100 emails asking for freebies cause they grew gdp before and have a picture.
> ...


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 27, 2012)

deza said:


> Looks good GDP rep. My beans just arrived in Australia so I should have them in my hands in the next day or so!
> I think I'm the only guy in Australia with GDP at the moment


LOOL you only know about GDP cause i told you... you are not the only dude that has them mate..


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 27, 2012)

The tshirt sounds good too.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 27, 2012)

Keep in mind some people can't wear weed affiliated shirts around town. I work with 100s of people, and I see someone from my work pretty much anywhere I go.


----------



## auldone (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll bump the shirt around town with no shame... Fuck em.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 27, 2012)

auldone said:


> I'll bump the shirt around town with no shame... Fuck em.


haha. I hear ya. I could be fired for not upholding the values of the company or some shit though I'm sure.


----------



## pyrojohnhippy (Apr 28, 2012)

just ordered some up. pretty excited about this strain. haven't seen it since i lived in nor-cal. will journal my grow for yall


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 28, 2012)

pyrojohnhippy said:


> just ordered some up. pretty excited about this strain. haven't seen it since i lived in nor-cal. will journal my grow for yall


Right on man!!! Thanks for the support...


----------



## n00bster (Apr 28, 2012)

I would rep a t-shirt... I've got one from the attitude that I fucking love.

Not to be a pain in the ass northwest, but what if said individuals perhaps received a bean of another KEN strain, so as to help spread and proliferate the knowledge and experiences with his strains?


----------



## auldone (Apr 28, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> haha. I hear ya. I could be fired for not upholding the values of the company or some shit though I'm sure.


 I feel ya bro. Its amazing how far reaching a company can get into a persons personal life. Even if they tell ya, " what you do on your own time is on you own time." They will still fuck ya if they can... Fuck corporate America...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like i will be getty a few cuts of a good pheno here real soon! From a buddy also make it so i dont have to pop any of
my vaulted beans


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looks like i will be getty a few cuts of a good pheno here real soon! From a buddy also make it so i dont have to pop any of
> my vaulted beans


a seed collectors dream!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thats for sure


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 30, 2012)

yo mr rep 

i was lukin at getin da GDP on the Tude's monthly promo
startin the 4ht of May 
the discription of the seeds jost seem to talk up color 
nutin on height flower time 
not muuch info if you ask me 
is there a place to get more info


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 30, 2012)

Got my order quick! Belle claims she wants to do the journal. One will be going by Sunday at the latest. It will be half a pack more than likely. Probably seeds in soil and then clones in hydro. (If she does it. super soil if I do)


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 30, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo mr rep
> 
> i was lukin at getin da GDP on the Tude's monthly promo
> startin the 4ht of May
> ...


I'm sorry bout that. I've said it before, but the man who wrote it up was a "colorful" character. I don't think he should have been in charge of the description. Oh well. This is your best bet for info, right here. Plenty of people have bought them and should have journals going soon. Flip back some pages and you will see info. Here's a little for ya though...
1. light to medium feeder at best
2. needs plenty of veg time to produce a huge plant
3. various phenos MOSTLY ALL PURPLE
4. Can be a decent yielder with proper training, I suggest BUSHIER THE BETTER.

Hope that helps brother


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 30, 2012)

Two that I think are female at about 35 days. One I topped for the Uncle Ben 4 cola method, I also pinched out the tops on each of the 4 tips.. The other is def. female and is very squat and extremely bushy. New sites starting all up and down and lots of little hairs everywhere. Looks prolific, I'm not sure how to train because it's already low and bushy. I removed the lowest node for clones a while ago, if they don't go I'll take the next set.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 30, 2012)

Hmmm first person to have granddaddy purp in seed form.. Where is it carried now? The Attitude? Does it come in single seed fem as thats all I buy now adays is single seed fem as its all you need one seed makes you good for life.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Apr 30, 2012)

FilthyFletch said:


> Hmmm first person to have granddaddy purp in seed form.. Where is it carried now? The Attitude? Does it come in single seed fem as thats all I buy now adays is single seed fem as its all you need one seed makes you good for life.


sorry filthy... only non-feminized. 10 packs for now, but we will offer 5 packs here shortly. Yes, the attitude is the only place at the moment to carry our gear.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 30, 2012)

I know there is a kind of a large movement for non feminized seeds along the purists, but the fact is that some laws really squeeze people who can only grow like 6 plants at a time. As a company people should really look into fem seeds. If you can only grow 6 plants you don't want to chance that 5 of them are male, or 4, or whatever. You have little space to grow what you need. I get both sides of the argument but you gotta look at people who are following restrictions.

Why not clone? Well, some people just don't want to mess with it. They want to buy 5 fem seeds and get 2oz off each plant. They just grow from seed. Don't question it. It it, what it is.


----------



## raiderman (May 1, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I know there is a kind of a large movement for non feminized seeds along the purists, but the fact is that some laws really squeeze people who can only grow like 6 plants at a time. As a company people should really look into fem seeds. If you can only grow 6 plants you don't want to chance that 5 of them are male, or 4, or whatever. You have little space to grow what you need. I get both sides of the argument but you gotta look at people who are following restrictions.
> 
> Why not clone? Well, some people just don't want to mess with it. They want to buy 5 fem seeds and get 2oz off each plant. They just grow from seed. Don't question it. It it, what it is.


that is true ,if it were in good stable fems i'd do at least 30 every 90 days till the wheels fall off.and the other prob to me is room is money,tho i have ordered them dont know wen i can do them.i hope the guy there with those nsly growin purple plants has girls....i jus started 30 mendo purp fems.6 lemon og fems and 1600 watts.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 1, 2012)

raiderman said:


> that is true ,if it were in good stable fems i'd do at least 30 every 90 days till the wheels fall off.and the other prob to me is room is money,tho i have ordered them dont know wen i can do them.i hope the guy there with those nsly growin purple plants has girls....i jus started 30 mendo purp fems.6 lemon og fems and 1600 watts.


^^^like^^^


----------



## deza (May 1, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I know there is a kind of a large movement for non feminized seeds along the purists, but the fact is that some laws really squeeze people who can only grow like 6 plants at a time. As a company people should really look into fem seeds. If you can only grow 6 plants you don't want to chance that 5 of them are male, or 4, or whatever. You have little space to grow what you need. I get both sides of the argument but you gotta look at people who are following restrictions.
> 
> Why not clone? Well, some people just don't want to mess with it. They want to buy 5 fem seeds and get 2oz off each plant. They just grow from seed. Don't question it. It it, what it is.


So true...


----------



## truepunk87 (May 1, 2012)

Day 46 veg-


----------



## sharpshoota (May 1, 2012)

KENS GDP REP....
so kens gdp is from nor cal, does the mendo purps have any relation to kens gdp?? I noticed cali connection blackwater and gage green using mendo purps in there breeding projects.
Also its been like 5 years since i smoked gdp, and the flavor/smell was so unique i remeber it exactly to this day, and is in my top 5 favorite smokes of all time lol. 
yet cannot find it after smoking many many many different kinds of "purp" through the years...
How is kens gdp as far as flavor/smell?? there isnt to much grow reports or smoke reports that i can find...


----------



## raiderman (May 1, 2012)

i know mendo purps very much like Urkle in taste and potentcy. grape bubblegum hash ,taste and smell like no other.a still fav. in the medical community.....also i found much greater luck using hortilux bulbs or blue/white spectum bulbs for flowering keeps that original color to the plants,reg amber colored hps bulbs arent that good for purple,blue type strains...mine were suffering from this las crop only extra bulb i had,,junk i think.


----------



## gladstoned (May 1, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/524982-grand-daddy-purple-grow-seed.html

Well my journal is up and running. Check it out, if anyone wants to post grows, pics, or do their journals there, feel free.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 1, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/524982-grand-daddy-purple-grow-seed.html
> 
> Well my journal is up and running. Check it out, if anyone wants to post grows, pics, or do their journals there, feel free.


Thanks- I took a look but found it confusing with other strains mixed in. I think we need a GDP thread with only GDP to look at- just my opinion.


----------



## gladstoned (May 1, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Thanks- I took a look but found it confusing with other strains mixed in. I think we need a GDP thread with only GDP to look at- just my opinion.


Not sure what you mean. I find your confusion confusing. What other strains are on there? It is simply a grow journal for half of a pack of Ken's Grand Daddy Purple.


----------



## raiderman (May 1, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/524982-grand-daddy-purple-grow-seed.html
> 
> Well my journal is up and running. Check it out, if anyone wants to post grows, pics, or do their journals there, feel free.


lol,,will swing by.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 1, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Not sure what you mean. I find your confusion confusing. What other strains are on there? It is simply a grow journal for half of a pack of Ken's Grand Daddy Purple.


Your links may have been mixed up. I got somebody's Malawi Gold and some other stuff on the first link that was up. This new one works fine, see you there.


----------



## gladstoned (May 1, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Your links may have been mixed up. I got somebody's Malawi Gold and some other stuff on the first link that was up. This new one works fine, see you there.


Ohhhh. I added links to my signature and they blended together somehow and it took me like fifteen minutes to fix it. lol. But I don't have any Malawi Gold. Anyway I think it's straight.


----------



## raiderman (May 1, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Your links may have been mixed up. I got somebody's Malawi Gold and some other stuff on the first link that was up. This new one works fine, see you there.


thats wat i thot.


----------



## Cajun Grower (May 2, 2012)

Hey GDP Rep i went to icmag.com to check out ur buds pics tht site sucks ! i registered waited 4 days went back and couldnt get anywhere on tht site keeps telling me i dont have permission to access info wtf ? not gonna sub to it very long if i cant access info !


----------



## raiderman (May 2, 2012)

i been on this forum 4 yrs hadnt seen any yet till now... how about pics of the crop yu pollinated and the seed plants be good enuff.i'd have hundreds mysef,i like to post i guess.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 2, 2012)

Cajun Grower said:


> Hey GDP Rep i went to icmag.com to check out ur buds pics tht site sucks ! i registered waited 4 days went back and couldnt get anywhere on tht site keeps telling me i dont have permission to access info wtf ? not gonna sub to it very long if i cant access info !


hmmm, thats weird. I don't know what to tell you. I'm not a mod, or anything, plus It's just a site like this... not sure why it's giving you problems. I have the same pics on there as I do here.



raiderman said:


> i been on this forum 4 yrs hadnt seen any yet till now... how about pics of the crop yu pollinated and the seed plants be good enuff.i'd have hundreds mysef,i like to post i guess.


Ya, I bet. I'm not the one involved with the breeding and not to be rude, at all, but why would I post pics of our breeding projects, or the garden? For safety sake, and everything else, it stays out of the public eye. I don't think any company except maybe greenhouse seeds shows off their mother rooms, or pollen crop. I would love to show you pics, but I don't even have any if I WAS going to.

However, I will say raider that you are 100% correct when you say there is a HUGE LACKING in pics and other valuable info. For now though, we have the guy that covered humboldtlocal's garden pics snapping some photos of the GDP and BAY11 and others. Just wait, I will personally make sure we have A LOT more pics soon!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

Sounds good to me


----------



## raiderman (May 2, 2012)

ok,i was gonna order some,o well,seems like i always ask the wrong question here,i hava garden to maintain anyways ,unsubbed.


----------



## TheChosen (May 2, 2012)

Got any info or pics of Ken's Kush?


----------



## Buck123 (May 2, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> hmmm, thats weird. I don't know what to tell you. I'm not a mod, or anything, plus It's just a site like this... not sure why it's giving you problems. I have the same pics on there as I do here.
> 
> 
> Ya, I bet. I'm not the one involved with the breeding and not to be rude, at all, but why would I post pics of our breeding projects, or the garden? For safety sake, and everything else, it stays out of the public eye. I don't think any company except maybe greenhouse seeds shows off their mother rooms, or pollen crop. I would love to show you pics, but I don't even have any if I WAS going to.
> ...


I must admit i dont think ive ever seen TGA go through there mummys and daddys for the publics eyes!


----------



## typoerror (May 2, 2012)

sub has video of him pollinating black cherry soda to make plushberry seeds. showing and explaining how he does it.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 2, 2012)

raiderman said:


> ok,i was gonna order some,o well,seems like i always ask the wrong question here,i hava garden to maintain anyways ,unsubbed.


Raider, why would you say that? You've been here from the start. Like I said, I'm up here in another state. I am his rep, I am a part of the company, but I have yet to visit the breeding site. I was NOT trying to be rude, or make you sound dumb in ANY way. I really hope I didn't offend you. You haven't asked any WRONG question... once. So please don't feel that way. 

With that said, did you see me mention we are gonna be having a professional photographer snap new pics and some cover shots for us? This will all be happening very soon, so don't check out and unsub yet my friend!!!


----------



## deza (May 2, 2012)

GDP Rep when are you guys going to enter this strain into the cannabis cups? So it's amongst the rest of the heros? It deserves more credit.


----------



## Buck123 (May 2, 2012)

typoerror said:


> sub has video of him pollinating black cherry soda to make plushberry seeds. showing and explaining how he does it.



Ya, I bet. I'm not the one involved with the breeding and not to be rude, at all, but why would I post pics of our breeding projects, or the garden? For safety sake, and everything else, it stays out of the public eye. * I don't think any company except maybe greenhouse seeds shows off their mother rooms, or pollen crop.* I would love to show you pics, but I don't even have any if I WAS going to.

* ^^^^^^^^^^^^ *I havent seen subs mother rooms tho and male stocks more what i meant!


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 3, 2012)

deza said:


> GDP Rep when are you guys going to enter this strain into the cannabis cups? So it's amongst the rest of the heros? It deserves more credit.


we were gonna do what we could to get GDP and the BAY11 up there in the DAM this year... dont know and doubt if it will happen. Looks like it will be the local Cali HTCC they throw... ehh?


----------



## deza (May 3, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> we were gonna do what we could to get GDP and the BAY11 up there in the DAM this year... dont know and doubt if it will happen. Looks like it will be the local Cali HTCC they throw... ehh?


Whats a DAM?


----------



## I85BLAX (May 3, 2012)

Amsterdam!!!


----------



## deza (May 3, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Amsterdam!!!


Wow can't believe I didn't get that one


----------



## Barrelhse (May 3, 2012)

deza said:


> Wow can't believe I didn't get that one


It's pretty early.


----------



## deza (May 3, 2012)

Lol Granddaddy PURPS link on attitude took me to porno seeds lmao


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 3, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Got any info or pics of Ken's Kush?


Pics? Not at the moment. We have a crop one week from coming down that is gonna have some pictures taken.



deza said:


> Wow can't believe I didn't get that one


Haha, no worries, yes the damn Amsterdam!!!



deza said:


> Lol Granddaddy PURPS link on attitude took me to porno seeds lmao


What the EFFF??? Fixed, new banner across the top too. BTW, people WE REALLY NEED TO FIX THE KENS KUSH PAGE... It has zero info, missing info, and a shitty pic, that I'm not certain is our Kens Kush. Please bare with us as we edit some things over the course of the month. 
We are working on a special offer for seed buyers as well. Stick around.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I usually buy one fem seed then I grow it take a few clones then I make my own fem seeds from that. i just havent had to visit cali to get a cutting of a grand daddy purp and its not common in the midwest to come across a grower who has it to get a clone from.Thanks for the reply. If i dont get a clone to grow out for fem seeds Ill look into a 5 pack as it is one strain I am interested in trial growing in multiple setups. I was bless by TGA with few expirimentals back in the day and got some good info growing it in aero, flood, dwc, soil and ebb n gro buckets. thanks again for answering.


----------



## raiderman (May 3, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> we were gonna do what we could to get GDP and the BAY11 up there in the DAM this year... dont know and doubt if it will happen. Looks like it will be the local Cali HTCC they throw... ehh?


dont even attempt to put it in cannabis cup..its already reserved for bcbutthole.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 3, 2012)

raiderman said:


> dont even attempt to put it in cannabis cup..its already reserved for bcbutthole.


No comprende?


----------



## raiderman (May 3, 2012)

bcbuddepot and thier crew..that guy openly defied sending seeds to the U.S. and America amongst other things, altogether in 2008 and ripped many a ppl off here.now thier shipping to the U.S. again,jerks..heres ken.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 3, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Think I have mostly males. Pretty sure either 5-6 are male, 2 female, and the rest waiting to show. Just checked for sure. I'm pretty sure I have 7 males, 2 females, and 1 waiting to show. I'm going to be lucky to get 3 females  . That blows.


I need to retract this statement. I have 5 females. I made a mistake. Sorry.


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2012)

ima run her her in like four weeks  got mine from stocton california


----------



## raiderman (May 3, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I need to retract this statement. I have 5 females. I made a mistake. Sorry.


do u have a journal here.or post here ...congradulations btw.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 3, 2012)

no, I'm kinda too busy for all that right now.


----------



## Shivaskunk (May 4, 2012)

Im excited to pick some of these up from you. In regards to our pm post. I live much closer to Wallys cannabis oasis than to Tacoma.


----------



## thump easy (May 4, 2012)

man i want real pics is it worth it?


----------



## I85BLAX (May 4, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I need to retract this statement. I have 5 females. I made a mistake. Sorry.


That's whats up! Glad to hear it!!!


----------



## I85BLAX (May 4, 2012)

raiderman said:


> do u have a journal here.or post here ...congradulations btw.


that's how you riding!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 4, 2012)

whut sum special deal for buyers -now that i orderd mine today 
story of my life




yo Deza whut dat be in yo avy


----------



## polyarcturus (May 4, 2012)

hey NWGDP thats not the pic of the kush? cant wait to see the pics excited about the kush i just ordered, im gonna start a journal when i get them post the link up here.
special deals? like buy one get one? let them get in the game first. everybody's go too make money to eat. im sure once they start getting some strains out they start offering some freebies.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 4, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I need to retract this statement. I have 5 females. I made a mistake. Sorry.


GOOD!!! How pissed would you have been if you pulled them.



thump easy said:


> ima run her her in like four weeks  got mine from stocton california


You got your seeds in stockton? Or the clone?



Shivaskunk said:


> Im excited to pick some of these up from you. In regards to our pm post. I live much closer to Wallys cannabis oasis than to Tacoma.


cool, i'm up there all the time



thump easy said:


> man i want real pics is it worth it?


of the kush? oh ya, best kush I've had. DANK



Dwezelitsame said:


> whut sum special deal for buyers -now that i orderd mine today
> story of my life
> yo Deza whut dat be in yo avy


no, your good, no specials yet. The company is thinking of some cool way to reward growers who buy our seeds and actually do a grow journal, or post pics at least.



polyarcturus said:


> hey NWGDP thats not the pic of the kush? cant wait to see the pics excited about the kush i just ordered, im gonna start a journal when i get them post the link up here.
> special deals? like buy one get one? let them get in the game first. everybody's go too make money to eat. im sure once they start getting some strains out they start offering some freebies.


no, that was a member of our teams fault, he fumbled hard. Wrong pic, wrong info on the pack, had to white it out... We will have some beautiful pics up here soon.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, that's why I always wait. Guess my spotting skills aren't up to par. I haven't ran non fem seeds in like 2 years. The hairs don't lie though.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 4, 2012)

I've got 5 approaching 6 wks, this is is the only one showing for sure, it's a female. Also the bushiest one in the bunch, short with wicked tight internodes. I was trying to show that in the pics. This plant is untrained so far, not sure what to do cuz it's already short and bushy.


----------



## deza (May 4, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> whut sum special deal for buyers -now that i orderd mine today
> story of my life
> 
> 
> ...


Yo the plant in the avy was bag seed grow it turned pinky purple very bright because the night temps were about 40 F or 7c. I've got clones of her they are all pink and purple. Bomb shit! I'll be crossing it with a GDP male


----------



## Shivaskunk (May 4, 2012)

Ok so here are a few pics of Kens GDP. Smell is like chronic coffee sweet hashy smell. Taste similar. High is what i know GDP to be. Girl said she is growing out some kens gdp and claims short bushy with super tight nodes. From pics above sounds like a pretty dominant pheno. I did not grow this so cant vouch 100% but source is trusted and kens gdp seeds are in a lot of dispensaries up here.


----------



## yesum (May 4, 2012)

Beauty buds there^^! Can you describe the high, like mellow, balanced, stony, sedating, etc? I am just flowering mine...


----------



## Shivaskunk (May 4, 2012)

Indica high but heady at th same time. Made me hungry. Good pain relief. It hits ya quick too.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 4, 2012)

> Yo the plant in the avy was bag seed grow it turned pinky purple very bright because the night temps were about 40 F or 7c. I've got clones of her they are all pink and purple. Bomb shit! I'll be crossing it with a GDP male


sounds inerestin 

gluck


1Luv


----------



## Deeproot (May 4, 2012)

Does Ken have a camera?


----------



## gladstoned (May 5, 2012)

Deeproot said:


> Does Ken have a camera?


roflmao! That is funny shit. 
Honestly if he has great genetics, it's our job to represent. lol. It's when a breeder has average genetics when they must do much better in the marketing category. I don't see anything wrong with releasing the beans and letting them do the talking (When they are really good).


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 5, 2012)

hey yall, 
heres some finished nug shots of my original gdp... the pics dont show the amount of purple that is really in the buds... 
smell is exactly what you'd expect... this one is a little more musky-grape/typical purple/gdp smell to it. Very nice. Dense buds.

I know I'm the rep, but honestly, this was my very first run of gdp, using our seeds. No lie!!! I hope to get a few more under my belt now.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 5, 2012)

Keep the pics coming guys!!! Dang 40+ pages already, thanks for all the love!


----------



## raiderman (May 6, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> hey yall,
> heres some finished nug shots of my original gdp... the pics dont show the amount of purple that is really in the buds...
> smell is exactly what you'd expect... this one is a little more musky-grape/typical purple/gdp smell to it. Very nice. Dense buds.
> 
> I know I'm the rep, but honestly, this was my very first run of gdp, using our seeds. No lie!!! I hope to get a few more under my belt now.


looks bomb.i'm still gonna get some .damn airation pots use much more than the 3 gal label note,more like 4 or 5 gal...have to get more OF..prob. gettem after i get this big project off and runnin so i can buy beans.rdr.


----------



## Deeproot (May 6, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> roflmao! That is funny shit.
> Honestly if he has great genetics, it's our job to represent. lol. It's when a breeder has average genetics when they must do much better in the marketing category. I don't see anything wrong with releasing the beans and letting them do the talking (When they are really good).


i would have agreed if they werent over a hundred bucks a pack lol


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (May 6, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> hey yall,
> heres some finished nug shots of my original gdp... the pics dont show the amount of purple that is really in the buds...
> smell is exactly what you'd expect... this one is a little more musky-grape/typical purple/gdp smell to it. Very nice. Dense buds.
> 
> I know I'm the rep, but honestly, this was my very first run of gdp, using our seeds. No lie!!! I hope to get a few more under my belt now.


I've never grown Kens GDP....can I be a rep too....lol.....seriously tho nuggs look dank...looks just like the gdp from north cali Ive seen make it's way around here...can't wait to try these.


----------



## deza (May 6, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I've never grown Kens GDP....can I be a rep too....lol.....seriously tho nuggs look dank...looks just like the gdp from north cali Ive seen make it's way around here...can't wait to try these.


Killer ass that avatar of yours bro


----------



## gladstoned (May 6, 2012)

Deeproot said:


> i would have agreed if they werent over a hundred bucks a pack lol


I think $50 a 5/6, $100 a 10/12 pack is average and decent. For me to buy someone's hard work and creation for $100 and I can make as much as I want!? Buying seeds and clones fucking rocks! I am glad genetics aren't like $5,000. $100 IF they are good is my pleasure. (That's a big if)


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 6, 2012)

I've wasted a lot of money on crappy genes.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 6, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I've wasted a lot of money on crappy genes.


 i LIK&#8364;!!!!


----------



## gladstoned (May 6, 2012)

Me too. But what the fuck can I do? I have bought a lot of good genes also. 
Back in the day I couldn't take a girl out, get her drunk, then if the pussy isn't any good ask for my money back for the date?


----------



## raiderman (May 6, 2012)

all u need is good medical marijuana,should have the pic of the litter...jus sent off fer 2 pacs gdp today,gonna have to find somewhere to packem in at this grow.i like to do my homework as well before purchasing genetics.


----------



## gladstoned (May 6, 2012)

raiderman said:


> all u need is good medical marijuana,should have the pic of the litter...jus sent off fer 2 pacs gdp today,gonna have to find somewhere to packem in at this grow.i like to do my homework as well before purchasing genetics.


I agree. Good Luck


----------



## Deeproot (May 6, 2012)

I had no probs sending that kind of money for seeds by serious, however, I will let you guys try these out first


----------



## raiderman (May 6, 2012)

"i dont wanna come back down from this cloud,seein its takin all this time"..bush.


----------



## gladstoned (May 6, 2012)

Deeproot said:


> I had no probs sending that kind of money for seeds by serious, however, I will let you guys try these out first


I hear ya. I went back and forth myself, with these and Rare Dankness.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 6, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I've never grown Kens GDP....can I be a rep too....lol.....seriously tho nuggs look dank...looks just like the gdp from north cali Ive seen make it's way around here...can't wait to try these.


sure you can as long as that hot chick in your avatar works with us too!!!


----------



## raiderman (May 6, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> sure you can as long as that hot chick in your avatar works with us too!!!


haha,i'm lookin for a hottie to help tend my business to.wen i gettem puttem under 1000 watt lights...nothin else i can do but post and grow weed seein i need surgery cant work for now.


----------



## Cajun Grower (May 6, 2012)

my hats off to the guys tht have gotten these seeds to grow i myself have had no luck wth them im on my 3rd pair im trying to pop 24 hrs nuthin yet i also put a jamaicam dream to soak at the same time it has popped and is ready to put in dirt my blue lemon thai i put to soak wth the 1st 2 GDP's its doing great ! thought maybe using well water mite be the problem but my BLT was started in well water ! popped np ! im using bottled water on this try jamaican dream popped in 24 hrs GDP Nuthin ! the other 4 beans i tried b4 all just turned black 1 popped grew abt an inch wouldnt shed the hull ended up dying ! idk im stumped !


----------



## gladstoned (May 6, 2012)

I just slip them bitches into root riot cubes. It does everything. I push them flush to the top then push them down maybe 1/4" down. They come out to twenty-five cents apiece buying them by the bag.


----------



## raiderman (May 6, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I just slip them bitches into root riot cubes. It does everything. I push them flush to the top then push them down maybe 1/4" down. They come out to twenty-five cents apiece buying them by the bag.


i set mine in jiffy mix qarter inch seedling nute ,dome ,tray,heat mat set at 80F and fresh unopen gallon of ozarka.99% germ rate.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 6, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Me too. But what the fuck can I do? I have bought a lot of good genes also.
> Back in the day I couldn't take a girl out, get her drunk, then if the pussy isn't any good ask for my money back for the date?


Actually that is exactly what you should have done. Sets a good precedent .


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 6, 2012)

Haven't heard of ANY germ issues. Always 100%... not sure why you had trouble but I'm very sorry and don't give up yet. I always pop em in paper towels. Works every time.


----------



## n00bster (May 6, 2012)

I got 10/10 to germ with the paper towel trick, and I'm no pro. But I always have good results with paper towels.


----------



## Cajun Grower (May 7, 2012)

always soaked in plain water have 2 been soaking 48 hrs so far just starting to crack open idk not tryin to knock the product just cant figure why they're taking twice as long as every other strain ive grown not abt to give up cost to many bills to just toss a side if im lucky enuff to get one fem outta the 2 ill clone the hell out of it ive used paper towels b4 i just find soaking them in a shot glass always gave me faster results !


----------



## truepunk87 (May 7, 2012)

My germ rate was 4/7.


----------



## Cajun Grower (May 7, 2012)

i saw some one coment on here awhile back said they were some of the biggest seeds he's seen in awhile idk i find mine were rather small !


----------



## auldone (May 7, 2012)

Paper towel method is a good method as is soaking. Not really necessary though. As long as you keep the medium warm and moist, the seed will sprout. If your temps drop, it will take longer to sprout. Common sense. If you grow in soil or soilless medium, just drop the seed in the medium, cover and water. They will sprout. Always works for me. I grew up on 300 acres and have grown a lot of different shit. Sometimes, seeds will not sprout, don't stress or get pissed at the breeder, Its Mother Nature...


----------



## Barrelhse (May 7, 2012)

I went 5 for5, still waiting on sex but 2 def. female so far. The other 3 seem to be 2 males and a toss-up. Also got a single of Blackwater, looks a male for some GDP x Blackwater.


----------



## Cajun Grower (May 7, 2012)

i have 160 acres pasture land id love to grow outdoors but we have alot of wild hemp weed on the place from back in the depression when they grew it to make rope ! sucks its prime dirt for growing ! i spray it cut it shyt comes back every year nice if someone could breed some dank thts as tuff as tht shyt is !


----------



## n00bster (May 7, 2012)

Cajun Grower said:


> i saw some one coment on here awhile back said they were some of the biggest seeds he's seen in awhile idk i find mine were rather small !


That sucks man, maybe you got a bad batch?

My whole pack was full of healthy, mature looking seeds.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 7, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> My germ rate was 4/7.



That sucks, might want to hit up the rep on that!


----------



## deza (May 8, 2012)

My pack just arrived in australia.. Inside the pack it has "1000" written in blue pen along the spine of the pack. Is this a batch number? Maybe we can tell how fresh it is by this?
Most of my seeds look good except for two very small ones. But I don't care as long as they sprout.

And the little vile wasn't sealed with wax like I've seen others with.. Can't tell of its been opened or not.. Hope some dick didn't swap seeds on me and pocket them or whatever lol


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> That sucks, might want to hit up the rep on that!


he should!!!



deza said:


> My pack just arrived in australia.. Inside the pack it has "1000" written in blue pen along the spine of the pack. Is this a batch number? Maybe we can tell how fresh it is by this?
> Most of my seeds look good except for two very small ones. But I don't care as long as they sprout.
> 
> And the little vile wasn't sealed with wax like I've seen others with.. Can't tell of its been opened or not.. Hope some dick didn't swap seeds on me and pocket them or whatever lol


ya, we are working on a seal of some sort, wax, or anything... something purple in color? 
I would like to think Attitude wouldnt do that sort of thing, it went from us to them, sooo.... 
Grand Daddy Down Unda.... cant wait to see that, spread the love !!!


----------



## deza (May 8, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> he should!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not too fussed about it not being wax sealed etc it all genuine looking and they all got the tiger stripe thin happening so it looks GDP to me. but it's good to know if your stuff has been tampered with.
Anyway once my room is setup I'll germ them. I will be averaging 8c nights and 25c day in temps so they have to purple up even of they don't want to. Until it looks like my avatar! 

8c nights is like 40 Farenheight in American terms

So what's with the blue pen writing along the spine of te pack "1000" is that ur batch number ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2012)

Mine came in a vail with a cork and no seal


----------



## deza (May 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Mine came in a vail with a cork and no seal


Yah that's what I was just saying.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2012)

So any retard at attitude could just fill it with shitty freebies


----------



## deza (May 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So any retard at attitude could just fill it with shitty freebies


They "could" but I doubt it.. But I bet paranoia will get the best of those I'n doubt. You can only tell once you grow them out


----------



## gladstoned (May 8, 2012)

I thought the same thing. Attitude is somewhat professional, but it needs to be sealed without a doubt. I figure they are working on it because the vial and cork is cool as fuck. A purple seal would be the thing to do. real cool. I get the coffee mug from attitude and after having a few problems and after some time of bitching one of my orders had a bunch of smashed seeds - in a coffee mug. I believe there is more than one asshole working there. I went round and around w/Laura there for months with that "we'll shit if you make another order" whatever, I will get all pissed again. lmao. Bottles should be sealed no matter who is selling them. Glad to hear that is being done.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (May 9, 2012)

The 1000 in blue ink is from Attitude....every pack I've bought had some number written on it....it's how they inventory i guess.


----------



## gladstoned (May 9, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> The 1000 in blue ink is from Attitude....every pack I've bought had some number written on it....it's how they inventory i guess.


Correct. I kinda thought it was code for who actually packaged it, but inventory is possibility. But I agree it is from Attitude. I've seen junk yards do it to mark the part as coming from them. Not to compare junk yards and seed banks, but I guess I just did.


----------



## Cajun Grower (May 9, 2012)

funny mines numbered 100 in red ink !


----------



## deza (May 9, 2012)

I wonder which ones are the freshest based on the inventory number


----------



## raiderman (May 9, 2012)

all the ones i ever received from DNA never had a seal jus little bottle with cork.and to think the attitude would maliciuosly put bagseed in them is totally erroneous.


----------



## TheChosen (May 9, 2012)

Anyone remember when attitude had that DJ Short scandal when their distributor was selling them fake DJ seeds? They sold pleanty of those before they put all DJ sales on hold and put out a message saying they'll replace them with genuine ones. Nice that they replaced them, but shit like that could be avoided by breeders putting their seeds in tamper proof packaging. 

Don't know if things have changed but when I ordered some TGA 2 years ago none of the seed vials I got were sealed. The beans were legit though.

Still waiting on Bay 11....


----------



## Cajun Grower (May 9, 2012)

yea i would think they'd lose alot of buisness doing tht ive bought alot of seeds from attitude no complaints here


----------



## raiderman (May 9, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Anyone remember when attitude had that DJ Short scandal when their distributor was selling them fake DJ seeds? They sold pleanty of those before they put all DJ sales on hold and put out a message saying they'll replace them with genuine ones. Nice that they replaced them, but shit like that could be avoided by breeders putting their seeds in tamper proof packaging.
> 
> Don't know if things have changed but when I ordered some TGA 2 years ago none of the seed vials I got were sealed. The beans were legit though.
> 
> Still waiting on Bay 11....


hahaha,yea i got caught up in that.i growed out the blue moonshine and was some crap.they woulda stretched to the moon if i'd let it,lol.but that wasnt attitudes fault,Seiure whom attitude gets all thier beans from which is the main world distibutor to big seedbanks like attitude,herbies etc.Someone was sending outto them to Seur to distribute fraud named beans in DJ shorts name whom no one knew but the guy who sent them in.i posted over at imag at seed boutique and told him(dj short).He contacted attitude and the shit fell from there.then as of 22 months ago dj short beans are authentic. thanx to active members here to stir the shit up get it rite,some call it trollin,lol.


----------



## TheChosen (May 9, 2012)

sucks that they discontinued the blue moonshine. I got Rare Dankness OX which has Blue Moonshine in it.


----------



## raiderman (May 9, 2012)

yu mean this BM?gonna drop a whole pac of GDP wen they get here.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 9, 2012)

nice sweater lol.


----------



## TheChosen (May 9, 2012)

is that from a legit pack raider?


----------



## raiderman (May 9, 2012)

that was the replacements.


----------



## Deeproot (May 9, 2012)

man that looks good


----------



## polyarcturus (May 9, 2012)

raiderman said:


> that was the replacements.


if that was in the movie the replacements instead of Keanu Reeves i might have watched


----------



## raiderman (May 9, 2012)

that strain is about gone altogether.i was pullin up to 3 dry zips per plant with those in 2gallon containers..DJ short not gonna give yu but 2 to 4 girls per pac of anything yu get from him or at least has been my experience.yu can look at the end of the seed and give yu some idea wat it is.


----------



## TheChosen (May 9, 2012)

that looks dank raider. Do you still run her or is she gone?


----------



## Cajun Grower (May 9, 2012)

where did u get tht chart ? didnt know this learn somthin new everyday i guess gonna hav to start paying more attention to tht


----------



## raiderman (May 9, 2012)

wen my beans get here i'll drop a apac and look at them cuz i havent done regs in awhile and will label the pots wat i think it is and we'll see how accurate it is.i've done this before...watch this while u wait.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmdAoy6wJq0&feature=player_detailpage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzpEEZRdoYw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## I85BLAX (May 9, 2012)

raiderman said:


> wen my beans get here i'll drop a apac and look at them cuz i havent done regs in awhile and will label the pots wat i think it is and we'll see how accurate it is.i've done this before...watch this while u wait.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmdAoy6wJq0&feature=player_detailpage
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzpEEZRdoYw&feature=player_detailpage


Those were some pretty flowers


----------



## polyarcturus (May 9, 2012)

raiderman said:


> that strain is about gone altogether.i was pullin up to 3 dry zips per plant with those in 2gallon containers..DJ short not gonna give yu but 2 to 4 girls per pac of anything yu get from him or at least has been my experience.yu can look at the end of the seed and give yu some idea wat it is.


that chart hasnt been confirmed by science but that method will get you a higher ratio of females. thats how i started and every seed (out of thousands of bagseeds!) was a female. grew 6 of em under t12 fluoros.

but confirmed by polyarcturus several times


----------



## raiderman (May 9, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Those were some pretty flowers


yea its a video i found at yutube thot i'd bring it over here.


----------



## Deeproot (May 9, 2012)

any gdp updates, im almost ready to pull the trigger.....


----------



## gladstoned (May 9, 2012)

Mine all popped and I had picks. If this site is stable long enough I may be able to post them to my grow. lol. Just so you know, when those seeds popped they had a glow like your avatar coming out of them. I am hoping that is a good sign. lol.


----------



## gladstoned (May 9, 2012)

There were 6, I harvested one already. Great shit. I am going to let the others go a little longer, pack a little more weight on em.


----------



## Deeproot (May 9, 2012)

yeah i would wait at least 72 more hours before you harvest again. Not so purple huh?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

Do these differ in any way from the orig cut? 

Sorry if youve answered that already, i kinda skipped some pages by when a lil drama was unfolding.


----------



## Deeproot (May 9, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Do these differ in any way from the orig cut?
> 
> Sorry if youve answered that already, i kinda skipped some pages by when a lil drama was unfolding.


the injun cut?


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 10, 2012)

Deeproot said:


> any gdp updates, im almost ready to pull the trigger.....


as far as what my man? dont aim it at anyone!!!



Dizzle Frost said:


> Do these differ in any way from the orig cut?
> 
> Sorry if youve answered that already, i kinda skipped some pages by when a lil drama was unfolding.


The way I understand is Ken had his cut from what he made... He then took his male and crossed it to the cut known as "Kens GDP"
You WILL find variation. The one I recently chopped down is PREETTTTY frickin close to the original.



Deeproot said:


> the injun cut?


haha, i think that's what he might be referring too...


----------



## Shivaskunk (May 11, 2012)

Your inbox is full bro. Cherry is a go


----------



## raiderman (May 11, 2012)

so wats the word Rep?


----------



## truepunk87 (May 11, 2012)

@7 days 12/12


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 11, 2012)

Shivaskunk said:


> Your inbox is full bro. Cherry is a go


HELLLLLLLL YA!!! PM ME



raiderman said:


> so wats the word Rep?


We are good brotha!!! Incoming!!!



truepunk87 said:


> @7 days 12/12 View attachment 2162874 View attachment 2162875


very nice!!! CANNOT wait to see what you do with these!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> as far as what my man? dont aim it at anyone!!!
> 
> 
> The way I understand is Ken had his cut from what he made... He then took his male and crossed it to the cut known as "Kens GDP"
> ...


Thanks Bro , that as the info i was after


----------



## truepunk87 (May 11, 2012)

If I can get 2.5-3 zips off her I'll be a happy s.o.b!!! My average is 2 zips in a 3gal pot with 4 weeks veg. Hopefully the extra 3 weeks veg on these pays off


----------



## raiderman (May 11, 2012)

now its on.


----------



## TheChosen (May 11, 2012)

what is, did you pick up a pack raider?


----------



## raiderman (May 11, 2012)

couple pacs.i'll drop a whole pac and save the other for the next gro.if they do well enuff may buy few more pacs and do a full GDP grow.


----------



## TheChosen (May 11, 2012)

nice I have one myself. When they Bay 11 is dropped I'll probably grab a pack of Ken's Kush with the Bay 11


----------



## 806KING (May 11, 2012)

raiderman said:


> couple pacs.i'll drop a whole pac and save the other for the next gro.if they do well enuff may buy few more pacs and do a full GDP grow.


anypics yet?


----------



## raiderman (May 11, 2012)

havent received them yet.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 11, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> If I can get 2.5-3 zips off her I'll be a happy s.o.b!!! My average is 2 zips in a 3gal pot with 4 weeks veg. Hopefully the extra 3 weeks veg on these pays off


I pulled 2 oz off a plant that hadn't even hit lateral nodes yet... I mean, it was barely out of the seedling stage and she got about 18-almost 24 in. tall SOLID BUDS. I'm talking bout the one that I posted pics of. I was in a 3 gal. of straight coco coir. That did help.


----------



## truepunk87 (May 11, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> I pulled 2 oz off a plant that hadn't even hit lateral nodes yet... I mean, it was barely out of the seedling stage and she got about 18-almost 24 in. tall SOLID BUDS. I'm talking bout the one that I posted pics of. I was in a 3 gal. of straight coco coir. That did help.


hell yea man. Sounds like I should exceed my goal then


----------



## yesum (May 11, 2012)

Good to hear this thing yields. Have some bubba going with it and that will not yield.


----------



## gladstoned (May 11, 2012)

That is exactly why I didn't like 'the other guys' gdp. I hope I get this as colorful as the pics I have seen.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 11, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> hell yea man. Sounds like I should exceed my goal then


yes, but top her, bush her out, do whatever you can to create as many bud sites as possible. I did alright with the typical Christmas tree style growth, but ALL my friends have done better w/ it more bushy. 



yesum said:


> Good to hear this thing yields. Have some bubba going with it and that will not yield.


YA!!! Veg the shit out of your bubba... theres like no stretch, and it needs to be big in order to yield... my .02



gladstoned said:


> That is exactly why I didn't like 'the other guys' gdp. I hope I get this as colorful as the pics I have seen.


Bro, I'm seeing EVERY grow with these seeds having light to dark/blackberry coloring... even with 80 degree rooms. I HOPE you have solid purple buds!!!


----------



## gladstoned (May 11, 2012)

On paper this is such a keeper for my garden! Can't wait til these grow some more. lmao


----------



## truepunk87 (May 11, 2012)

> yes, but top her, bush her out, do whatever yo can to create as many bud sites as possible. I alright with the typical Christmas tree style gr but ALL my friends have done better w/ it mor bushy.


 she's got about 7 nice heads on her. Ben topped a few times, I much prefer a bush to a tree. This girls got some nice thick ass stems man. One sturdy, stocky little bitch  loving it so far


----------



## thump easy (May 11, 2012)

pics pics pics im fucken drewwling over hear PICS i can sing PICS all day man please my eyes are horny i want to see..


----------



## polyarcturus (May 11, 2012)

raiderman said:


> if they do well enuff may buy few more pacs and do a full GDP grow.



you and me both brotha! i cant wait to see how his kens kush goes down, and NWGDP i have to agree bubbas got NO stretch and its a low yeilder anyways, but veg the shit out of it and you will get plenty good bud i got a bluecheese acting this way right now, but its got so many crystals its kinda making up for its space consumption. its definitely gonna be my hidaway stash, those types of plants are hard to get yeild with.


----------



## jamboss (May 12, 2012)

If I grow GDP outdoors in a tropical climate will it still turn purple?


----------



## TheChosenOne (May 12, 2012)

This is one of my females from a pack of the GDP seeds i got from attitude, i ended up getting 2 packs of 10 and 15 germinated with only 3 males! i kept one male and I'm currently keeping him to pollinate one of the best females out of this pack.
with that said so far I'm loving the plants there getting nice and fat for the greenhouse


----------



## jamboss (May 12, 2012)

jamboss said:


> If I grow GDP outdoors in a tropical climate will it still turn purple?



I bump this question again.


----------



## TheChosenOne (May 12, 2012)

what kind of temps do you see in the tropical climate?


----------



## jamboss (May 12, 2012)

Does it matter, a tried and true purpler does not need cool temps to purple.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 12, 2012)

jamboss said:


> Does it matter, a tried and true purpler does not need cool temps to purple.


thats bs, you dont know enough about genetics to make that call. phenotypes are based on environment plain and simple, some plants genetically are prone to have certain color changes more than others but the conditions for true purpleing will always be the cold. if its 90 degrees in that motha dont expect nothin but green and yella!


----------



## TheChosenOne (May 12, 2012)

jamboss said:


> Does it matter, a tried and true purpler does not need cool temps to purple.


Well in fact it DOES matter it will definitely turn purple in the cooler climates , BUT I don't understand why you would ask such a simple question and answer yourself in your own post.


----------



## raiderman (May 12, 2012)

jamboss said:


> Does it matter, a tried and true purpler does not need cool temps to purple.


thats one way to get help..if theres any one livin in hawaii will answer that.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 12, 2012)

my grow room is a dinosaur tropical climate in all aspects including UV. i can tell you that if your night temps dont get below 75 degrees it is VERY, let me repeat VERY unlikely you will get any purpleing. and secondly cooling the soil(no the air) is the most important aspect to the whole purple thing. i dont care if your air is 90 if the soil is 50 your gonna get some purple. 

its a phenotype. not a genotype. the genotype is the fact that is able to do this or not under the given conditions.

but some have a different tolerance to temp and show different phenotypes if the rep is saying that 80% are showing purple more than likely youll get some purple, but if you want PURP keep the plants chilly at night, run the AC keep the res cool


----------



## raiderman (May 12, 2012)

always did get more purple color during winter.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 12, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> she's got about 7 nice heads on her. Ben topped a few times, I much prefer a bush to a tree. This girls got some nice thick ass stems man. One sturdy, stocky little bitch  loving it so far


Hell ya! Good to know... Greenhouse? That should be very interesting



jamboss said:


> If I grow GDP outdoors in a tropical climate will it still turn purple?


I would need more information than that... I think it really depends on your temps at night...



TheChosenOne said:


> View attachment 2164652
> 
> This is one of my females from a pack of the GDP seeds i got from attitude, i ended up getting 2 packs of 10 and 15 germinated with only 3 males! i kept one male and I'm currently keeping him to pollinate one of the best females out of this pack.
> with that said so far I'm loving the plants there getting nice and fat for the greenhouse


THAT'S PRETTY DAMN GOOD!!!


----------



## jamboss (May 12, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> thats bs, you dont know enough about genetics to make that call. phenotypes are based on environment plain and simple, some plants genetically are prone to have certain color changes more than others but the conditions for true purpleing will always be the cold. if its 90 degrees in that motha dont expect nothin but green and yella!


i understand some coloured strains have phenos that dont change colour, tell that last sentence to this person you ignorant SOB. https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/199500/blog15647-next.html if i buy a purple strain its not because im looking for a kickass high, they're other strains out there in seed form that eclipse purple clone only strains. if i buy a purple strain, whether grown indoor, outdoor, the desert even the fucking amazon, its genes is what makes it turn purple. 

tho phenos arise that dont change colour, temperature SHOULD not have to be a major contributor. do some fucking reading!


----------



## raiderman (May 12, 2012)

jamboss said:


> i understand some coloured strains have phenos that dont change colour, tell that last sentence to this person you ignorant SOB. https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/199500/blog15647-next.html if i buy a purple strain its not because im looking for a kickass high, they're other strains out there in seed form that eclipse purple clone only strains. if i buy a purple strain, whether grown indoor, outdoor, the desert even the fucking amazon, its genes is what makes it turn purple.
> 
> tho phenos arise that dont change colour, temperature SHOULD not have to be a major contributor. do some fucking reading!


i wouldnt count on gettin much of a yield in the desert moreless purple.


----------



## truepunk87 (May 12, 2012)

View attachment 2165121


----------



## polyarcturus (May 12, 2012)

its GENES are what allows it to turn purple the TEMPS are what trigger the GENES. this is very basic the difference between genotypes and phenotypes.

purpleing of the buds is both a genotype and phenotype, but the phenotype part of it is not genetic it is the rate of purpleing since purpleing amount can be influenced by the environment, but the fact that it has the purple genetics will never change even if it shows no purple. get it?

what was the link for? it gets chilly outside at night in a lot of places in fact there are few places where its stays above 70 at night consistently during the flowering period of cannabis.


----------



## raiderman (May 12, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> View attachment 2165113
> View attachment 2165114
> View attachment 2165121


those are ns plants.wen u gonna flower?yu know theyre gonna triple in size during flowering.


----------



## truepunk87 (May 12, 2012)

There 7 days into 12/12 now


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 12, 2012)

jamboss said:


> i understand some coloured strains have phenos that dont change colour, tell that last sentence to this person you ignorant SOB. https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/199500/blog15647-next.html if i buy a purple strain its not because im looking for a kickass high, they're other strains out there in seed form that eclipse purple clone only strains. if i buy a purple strain, whether grown indoor, outdoor, the desert even the fucking amazon, its genes is what makes it turn purple.
> 
> tho phenos arise that dont change colour, temperature SHOULD not have to be a major contributor. do some fucking reading!


Hey Jam, those are pictures from a northern California outdoor grow. At higher elevations, where he planted, toward the end of the grow season, it gets chilly at night. Even in the summer, where they are in that photo, dips way below 65 at night, thus letting the "purple diesel" really show her true "colors" so to speak. 



polyarcturus said:


> its GENES are what allows it to turn purple the TEMPS are what trigger the GENES. this is very basic the difference between genotypes and phenotypes.
> 
> purpleing of the buds is both a genotype and phenotype, but the phenotype part of it is not genetic it is the rate of purpleing since purpleing amount can be influenced by the environment, but the fact that it has the purple genetics will never change even if it shows no purple. get it?
> 
> what was the link for? it gets chilly outside at night in a lot of places in fact there are few places where its stays above 70 at night consistently during the flowering period of cannabis.


Ya I didn't get the pic, that NorCal, or Emerald Triangle... prime grow location, purple buds? Easy and no problem!!!



raiderman said:


> those are ns plants.wen u gonna flower?yu know theyre gonna triple in size during flowering.


Raider, actually, unless I am mistaken with Kens cut, there isn't too much of a stretch at all. With the seeds, it seemed to be not even double hardly. There can and will be some variation, but most should have the "shorter" indica style growth traits.


----------



## raiderman (May 12, 2012)

thanx rep,i'm more partial to indicas ,i love those rock hard buds.


----------



## gladstoned (May 13, 2012)

raiderman said:


> thanx rep,i'm more partial to indicas ,i love those rock hard buds.


yep.......


----------



## Barrelhse (May 14, 2012)

Oh, shit. My last one showed today, a male. That's 4 out of 5. I hope the next 5 are a little better than that, at 10 bucks a pop. Guess I'll have some seeds-


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 14, 2012)

4/5 males?


----------



## Barrelhse (May 14, 2012)

Here's the female, just LST'd as it seems I'll have more room than I thought. This was vegged 6 weeks, has been in 12/12 for a week (1000W HPS). 3 gal. pot, was topped in veg.


----------



## raiderman (May 14, 2012)

wy do yu tie down the branches?colorful plant btw.


----------



## RangerJ (May 14, 2012)

LST=low stress training


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (May 14, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/289968-show-me-what-you-got.html
^^^ good thread^^^


----------



## raiderman (May 14, 2012)

huh,i never heard of that,but if it worx tie those hoes down,lol.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 14, 2012)

raiderman said:


> wy do yu tie down the branches?colorful plant btw.


I should have started this in veg, but it should helpful be now to bush it out some. As it grows I'll try to keep all the tops at the same height so they all get equal growth hormone (which otherwise goes mainly to the highest part).
Yeah, the fan leaves are a nice deep blue/green and some purple, too. Gonna hit this with some GDP pollen, and I have a Blackwater male for it, too.


----------



## raiderman (May 14, 2012)

ive seen that black water before,,may do some of that soon..i usually grow christmas tree style,thin out some veg 6 weex into flower about it.,i go for the large central cola,the rest fills in.,.great job btw.rdr.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 14, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> I should have started this in veg, but it should helpful be now to bush it out some. As it grows I'll try to keep all the tops at the same height so they all get equal growth hormone (which otherwise goes mainly to the highest part).
> Yeah, the fan leaves are a nice deep blue/green and some purple, too. Gonna hit this with some GDP pollen, and I have a Blackwater male for it, too.


I like this idea!


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 14, 2012)

raiderman said:


> wy do yu tie down the branches?colorful plant btw.


Raid, it works SOOOO WELL IT'S CRAZY!!! Talk about turning her into a bush. You HAVE to try it with one of the kushs' or GDP. Its the shit.



raiderman said:


> huh,i never heard of that,but if it worx tie those hoes down,lol.


It is probably the best way to achieve a large "hedge" style growth.


----------



## raiderman (May 14, 2012)

yea ,sounds cool.really lookin forward to germing them..i got 35/35 on this present gro,i should be able to get them up.


----------



## truepunk87 (May 15, 2012)

View attachment 2169168 View attachment 2169169 View attachment 2169171


----------



## MadMangos (May 16, 2012)

Hey northwest GDP, any info on Cherry Kush. I pick it up in clone from patient to patient in San Jose.all they could tell me there was its a 'new' strain ken just made. As for the genetics all the could tellme was its kens og crossed with Somthing. Any info would help.
Currently growning kens og, kens GDP and bubba kush from GDP seeds. 

Done 5-6 runs with a kens cut. I found it to be an easy rooting, fast vegging vigiorus strain. That's why I'm doing her again. Hahha


----------



## polyarcturus (May 16, 2012)

Got My Seeds! germing 5 tonight and starting a journal later when i get some free time(little busy right now)

GPDs KENS KUSH!


im super happy! lets see what these babys can do!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 16, 2012)

MadMangos said:


> Hey northwest GDP, any info on Cherry Kush. I pick it up in clone from patient to patient in San Jose.all they could tell me there was its a 'new' strain ken just made. As for the genetics all the could tellme was its kens og crossed with Somthing. Any info would help.
> Currently growning kens og, kens GDP and bubba kush from GDP seeds.
> 
> Done 5-6 runs with a kens cut. I found it to be an easy rooting, fast vegging vigiorus strain. That's why I'm doing her again. Hahha


Cherry kush hmm sounds killer!


----------



## raiderman (May 16, 2012)

hell yeah,bust out the CK.


----------



## Get'n Jiggy (May 16, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> SO, anyone pick up any of the KENS KUSH that dropped on the attitude?


My buddy did today and got a 25% discount.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 16, 2012)

hell ya!!! cant beat that promo!!! wonder what the vendors discount was


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 16, 2012)

oh and for anyone wondering... the genetics were crossed out on the packs due to a total lack in communication that led to a printing mishap... 2000 packs later,we switched companies!!!
Sorry for that, they are in no way messed with!!!


----------



## polyarcturus (May 16, 2012)

i assumed not, i thought it was just a print fuck up. where you thinking of using one pack but putting different strains in it?(like 4 different kushs but one packet for all of them and just mark the one it is)


----------



## I85BLAX (May 16, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> i assumed not, i thought it was just a print fuck up. where you thinking of using one pack but putting different strains in it?(like 4 different kushs but one packet for all of them and just mark the one it is)


TGA style!!


----------



## raiderman (May 16, 2012)

thier not in the same pacs attitude is selling?


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 16, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> TGA style!!


no no no, we'll have a new pack for each strain.


raiderman said:


> thier not in the same pacs attitude is selling?


no, they are, I was just explaining why the genetics bars is crossed out. very unprofessional looking, but last minute f-ups = quick options


----------



## raiderman (May 16, 2012)

ok,i was jus reading....lookin forward to startin these.will drive into the big city tomorrow chk my mail to see if thier in.


----------



## raiderman (May 17, 2012)

well i got the beans in.2 pacs.i didnt want kens kush,i got 1 of each,not stuck to the packaging and i dont know wich one is wich,this really sux. i wanted 2 grandaddy purple pacs only...


----------



## raiderman (May 17, 2012)

i found out wich one is wich.i had my heart set on a big crop of GDP..i have kushes,haze all kinds of beans sittin on the shelf..i wanted only GDP...i'll stick to another plan.


----------



## TheChosen (May 17, 2012)

So did the tude fuck your order up?


----------



## raiderman (May 17, 2012)

No i orderd them from the rep here.i'm germing those 10 instead of 20..i guess if i say GDP,thats the name of the business and covers anything,,its my fault i guess.


----------



## TheChosen (May 17, 2012)

Oh I see... well if you grow out the Ken's you can at least compare it to whatever kushes you got going. 

I'm sure you'll find a purple keeper in your ten pack of GDP


----------



## raiderman (May 17, 2012)

seed to weed.i dont clone or breed.90 day grows.lots of plants ,specifically purp strains.the kushes i do look like this,maybe kens can beat it..but thanx for the advice....


----------



## TheChosen (May 17, 2012)

that looks dank as hell you're always bringing the fire


----------



## raiderman (May 17, 2012)

thanx i guess i'll do them next gro.most of my grows are usually fems without contradiction.i did get a good deal tho,so as long as i can geta fair number girls would help.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 17, 2012)

gawd damn raiderman thats nice!


----------



## raiderman (May 17, 2012)

thanx man,i'm unsubbing from this thread ,,i learned my lesson.rdr.


----------



## Buck123 (May 17, 2012)

Whats a matter raider? you have been unsubbing on this thread twice man whats your deal?


----------



## n00bster (May 17, 2012)

Leave him alone, he's sensitive.

I've found one GDP male for sure so far, definitely gonna collect some pollen this time around


----------



## Buck123 (May 17, 2012)

n00bster said:


> Leave him alone, he's sensitive.
> 
> I've found one GDP male for sure so far, definitely gonna collect some pollen this time around


LOOL! one minute he's in love next he hates!


----------



## n00bster (May 17, 2012)

Seriously though, that's some good looking bud raider. What strain is that?

I had one mom from bag seed (possibly a descendant of bubba kush) that produced nugs similar to that... some good smoke for sure.


----------



## raiderman (May 17, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Whats a matter raider? you have been unsubbing on this thread twice man whats your deal?


dissatisfied,which is none of yure business buckwheat.


----------



## raiderman (May 17, 2012)

n00bster said:


> Leave him alone, he's sensitive.
> 
> I've found one GDP male for sure so far, definitely gonna collect some pollen this time around


lol,get that off the one plant u grow.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 17, 2012)

he got the wrong "pac" and im betting he want an exchange lol. you got your seeds be happy man. he could have just fucked you.


----------



## raiderman (May 17, 2012)

o yea i know,screw an exchange,lol,,i noticed the trolls have awaken,lol.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 17, 2012)

its the norm on riu im afrraid........

did that phrase sound correct? it was meant to have the most disdain in my digital voice that i can manage


----------



## Buck123 (May 17, 2012)

Didnt mean to be super nosey Raider just trying to figure out your quarrels with the company whether i buy seeds from em or not!


----------



## raiderman (May 17, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> its the norm on riu im afrraid........
> 
> did that phrase sound correct? it was meant to have the most disdain in my digital voice that i can manage


yure a good dude.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 17, 2012)

well i wouldnt depend on this thread for that. this is more hype than anything but its fun, your gonna have to wait like everyone else and see what grows(check other threads) or take a chance based on what you have heard. me well so far im happy with everything from GDP, but my seeds are only germing. i do plan on buying more but thats becasue i got what i wanted and that all i can ask for. i feel that raider didnt get the right shit, but things happen and exchanges just take too much time.


----------



## Buck123 (May 17, 2012)

Cheers bro appreciate it! yeh i know what you mean by hype bro riu lives on it! lol


----------



## raiderman (May 17, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> well i wouldnt depend on this thread for that. this is more hype than anything but its fun, your gonna have to wait like everyone else and see what grows(check other threads) or take a chance based on what you have heard. me well so far im happy with everything from GDP, but my seeds are only germing. i do plan on buying more but thats becasue i got what i wanted and that all i can ask for. i feel that raider didnt get the right shit, but things happen and exchanges just take too much time.


yea maybe i'll get a few girls out of it.i already have 37 plants goin 3 weex in veging,gotta put a few outside,so these wont get much veg time.maybe these airation pots will pan out for me on wat i get...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 18, 2012)

ami i hearing there are different packaging going around 
atey diff seeds inside 
an which are coing from the attitude 
cause dats where mine are coming from 


thanks


----------



## auldone (May 18, 2012)

Rep is a good cat. I've met and hung out with the guy. I can tell you he is not out to screw anyone. He takes his position as a rep for Ken very seriously. I have seen with my own eyes that he is a busy man with the local med clubs. I'm sure he will make an attempt to make things right by raiderman. While its does suck that you did not get what you wanted raiderman, you did get seeds and not the shaft...


----------



## raiderman (May 18, 2012)

auldone said:


> Rep is a good cat. I've met and hung out with the guy. I can tell you he is not out to screw anyone. He takes his position as a rep for Ken very seriously. I have seen with my own eyes that he is a busy man with the local med clubs. I'm sure he will make an attempt to make things right by raiderman. While its does suck that you did not get what you wanted raiderman, you did get seeds and not the shaft...


i understand ,and done blew it off,thats wat reviews are for. Where i get my main sorce of strains has reviews ,good and bad,they post both.


----------



## auldone (May 18, 2012)

raiderman said:


> i understand ,and done blew it off,thats wat reviews are for. Where i get my main sorce of strains has reviews ,good and bad,they post both.


 I can tell ya that the Kens Kush is a very nice smoke. Rep sent me home with a few samples and KK was one. Ya won't want to have any plans after you smoke, they won't get done.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 18, 2012)

THE REP IS MY HOMIE! he did me right thats all i will say. as far kens kush goes, well if i put my name on it, it better be my best stuff....


----------



## I85BLAX (May 18, 2012)

auldone said:


> I can tell ya that the Kens Kush is a very nice smoke. Rep sent me home with a few samples and KK was one. Ya won't want to have any plans after you smoke, they won't get done.


sound like my kind of smoke!!


----------



## raiderman (May 18, 2012)

i sold the beans so all is well..the rep offered to make it rite but its a good drive to town jus to do it again.
sorry for the thread interruption.


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (May 18, 2012)

any update on when blue dream or other gear will be dropping? Interested in picking up some blue dream and kens kush


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 19, 2012)

Kens Kush is up on Attitude.
"Purple Dream" will be coming soon.
BTW, you guys see GDP is top 8 best sellers @ Attitude?

Thanks!!!


----------



## n00bster (May 19, 2012)

raiderman said:


> lol,get that off the one plant u grow.


I will, and then some 

You assume too little.

On another note, still waiting on my GDP to root out... the Cinderella 99 and Sweet Tooth I have running with it appear to be the cloning champs this round.

P.S. - GDP Rep: Does the Attitude have the right pic for Ken's Kush? I don't think it's changed since it came on sale.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 19, 2012)

mr rep whut is talk on two pkgs are seeds same 
which pkg from tude 
im waiting on a may 4th order should be soon

thanks


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 19, 2012)

Anything from us will be a high-gloss, black pack with "Grand Daddy Purp" on the cover. What you might have missed, or read, is that there was a screw up w/ our printing team, mislabeled the genetics. Other than that, there aren't multiple packs floating around.


----------



## thump easy (May 19, 2012)

im rooting kens gdp im busting it out on the airo next. you guys got me intrested i was just gona toss it. but reading this i changed my mind it was a gift off many babie just couldnt keep them all so this is one of the exeptions cant wait..


----------



## lemona (May 19, 2012)

ok well ty


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 19, 2012)

my seeds came today from the Attitude 
just like post 550


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 19, 2012)

excuse Mr Raider 
but 
who dat be in yo new avy 
its eatin me up i feel like i should know the face 
not memberin cant put a name wit da face 
help

[video=youtube;jHBIpsPjc6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHBIpsPjc6U&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## raiderman (May 19, 2012)

My name is John dillinger and i rob banks,lol.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 19, 2012)

an also was swinging sum wood alog to be precise


----------



## raiderman (May 20, 2012)

After 3 days 9/10 come up,las one still merging.so 10/10.feel like some friends here need to know...
one special one is totally purple as seedling if i can get the nikon to focus,..they look like really good genetics,looks like my Double purple doja wen i did those,, 3 broke ground in 36 hours.so i'm satisfied....the 2nd pic is my breakfast.


----------



## gladstoned (May 20, 2012)

Nice pic. That looks like an action shot!


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 20, 2012)

Raider, I'm glad to hear your happy. I hope we can continue a relationship and fill your garden with our genetics! 

Been hearing lots of good stuff about growers of Kens Kush...


----------



## raiderman (May 20, 2012)

its cool,jus had to replace a big ac unit ,hasnt been a good week,nevertheless i'm with ya bro,and look at yure stuff some real prime.i have some lemon og already on the stove, but that blue dream sounds like somethin dreamy,lol.may get some kush on my next run.keep it up.rdr.


----------



## Buck123 (May 20, 2012)

Yeh boys been meaning to ask what are your thoughts on the blue dream x? i havent toked blue dream yet neither grown it heard she makes some big fat nugs and is a really nice stone to boot too!


----------



## polyarcturus (May 20, 2012)

hey NWgdp my threads(just did an update) in my sig check it out. im gonna do the kens kush from start to finish. ive had one pop open so far out of 5 hoping they all pop up.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 21, 2012)

Tied-down GDP, topped in veg. It's been in 12/12 (1000W) for 2 wks. today. It's hard to tell because of the LST but it seems to have grown quite a bit, tho not a huge stretch. I've had this plant under the middle of the light, center-stage, but set down about 30". Bitch oughta be pretty hot in about 2 wks.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 21, 2012)

2/5 germed the 3 weaker one still haven't germed i think they where immature, got 5 very healthy looking seeds left gonna germ 2 more, and let those 3 sit a while longer. but so far 7/10, im 100% sure these other 5 will germ they look very healthy.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 21, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> 2/5 germed the 3 weaker one still haven't germed i think they where immature, got 5 very healthy looking seeds left gonna germ 2 more, and let those 3 sit a while longer. but so far 7/10, im 100% sure these other 5 will germ they look very healthy.


Good idea to let them go for a while. I've had seeds that crack 7-10 days after their siblings are in the dirt and sprouted, so it does happen sometimes.


----------



## raiderman (May 21, 2012)

same with my gdp.yesterday was wen my las 2 had cracked after 3 days,thier a bit slower prob cuz i lifted the lid a time or 2 allowing dry air to get in the dome.thier jus slower doin anything.


----------



## raiderman (May 22, 2012)

why does connoisseir seeds also sell grandaddy purps,thiers is sold out,jus curious....jus found a thread on a different forum where connesoirs genetics himself doina grandaddy purps grow and confesses his GDP is kens cut gdp..that sorry asshole.


----------



## TheChosen (May 22, 2012)

Connoisseurs is feminized


----------



## raiderman (May 22, 2012)

jus the idea reproduction thing . using kens stuff and puting thier label on it less itsa cross.


----------



## gladstoned (May 22, 2012)

I actually bought the connoisseur first. ol lady really liked the smoke, but the actual plants were sorry as hell. I am hoping these are much betterer. lol.


----------



## raiderman (May 22, 2012)

the pics i saw didnt look like kens.less conn isa untalented grower....heres wat we come up with.and one in the dome.i managed to kill the las one.JD.


----------



## truepunk87 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## polyarcturus (May 22, 2012)

if you highlight words and look at the top of a post theres a button that says link. clcik it and your highlighted selection of words can be linked to your journal.

KENS KUSH UPDATE


make your sig shorter and look cooler


----------



## polyarcturus (May 22, 2012)

right next to smiley face button


----------



## ChronicClouds (May 22, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I actually bought the connoisseur first. ol lady really liked the smoke, but the actual plants were sorry as hell. I am hoping these are much betterer. lol.


Yeah Connoisseur's version blows, It looked like shit and smelled like nothing until I chopped em. Then smelled grapey (good) but still looked like shit.


----------



## SmokingOnDank (May 22, 2012)

Are the Ken's GDP clones from harborside health center in san jose for sure ken's gdp , because i don't want to get it and it not be ken's gdp . Hopefully it is cause im planning on getting one cause seeds are expensive


----------



## gladstoned (May 22, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Yeah Connoisseur's version blows, It looked like shit and smelled like nothing until I chopped em. Then smelled grapey (good) but still looked like shit.


Fuck, you explained it perfect. And that is when she was like, ohhh get me more of this shit. Whatever. lol. But then I seen these and ordered them right up.


----------



## yesum (May 22, 2012)

I will not bother with pics but my GDP is a really hardy strain at 2 1/2 weeks flower. Really big main stem on these, hard as hell to super crop.

I have a male from these and he started throwing pollen 2 weeks after light to 12/12. Very fast male and huge 'balls'.


----------



## raiderman (May 22, 2012)

i remeber few yrs ago, conn was sellin beans at bidzbay and had his prices as avg 20.00 for ten beans,lol,tells the story rite there.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 22, 2012)

raiderman said:


> i remeber few yrs ago, conn was sellin beans at bidzbay and had his prices as avg 20.00 for ten beans,lol,tells the story rite there.


Well damn! I see that those prices have been cranked up a few notches!


----------



## n00bster (May 23, 2012)

First GDP rooted out a few days ago... waiting on the rest. I believe the others will root out soon, as my cloning typically takes 2 - 4 weeks. The Cinderella 99 and Sweet Tooth took about 11 days... they appear to be very strong cloners. Can't wait to see how everything turns out, it's all new genetics for me.

GDP Rep: Do you have any more eye candy for us?


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 23, 2012)

SmokingOnDank said:


> Are the Ken's GDP clones from harborside health center in san jose for sure ken's gdp , because i don't want to get it and it not be ken's gdp . Hopefully it is cause im planning on getting one cause seeds are expensive


Ehhh, I talked to Ken about that. He NEVER took clones in to them, and never had his people do it either. That doesn't mean I/you couldn't drop a tray or two off of clones from our Kens GDP momma, but, be careful. I have had about 50/50 luck with them with other strains. It could be his cut, up to you to find out 



n00bster said:


> First GDP rooted out a few days ago... waiting on the rest. I believe the others will root out soon, as my cloning typically takes 2 - 4 weeks. The Cinderella 99 and Sweet Tooth took about 11 days... they appear to be very strong cloners. Can't wait to see how everything turns out, it's all new genetics for me.
> 
> GDP Rep: Do you have any more eye candy for us?


no more eye candy yet. soon hopefully.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 23, 2012)

Guys, just wanted to give a BIG THANK YOU to all of you who have and continue to support us. Ken hasn't been in the best of health as of recently, but he's doing better, and we will have some new exciting things coming soon. Next drop is gonna be our BAY11, High Times Cup winner...
Keep up the journals and all the great work fellas, it's awesome seeing it all. 

I'll be down at the HTCC in Richmond JUNE 23rd... come say what's up and meet Ken. Should have seeds on hand, for a greatly reduced price


----------



## svsuv (May 23, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> I'll be down at the HTCC in Richmond JUNE 23rd... come say what's up and meet Ken. Should have seeds on hand, for a greatly reduced price


Damn, I just purchased Ken's Kush from attitude, and I'm going to the HTCC too. 

Hopefully I can get the bay11 at the cup then - then I will have three strains


----------



## polyarcturus (May 23, 2012)

Hey just wanted to let you guy know i got 5/5 from my Kens Kush. i scored the 3 weaker looking seed last night with some forceps and all 3 popped open, although one opened in the wrong spot it may not survive but i guess thats my fault cut the shell to deep in the wrong spot.


----------



## Subbie (May 23, 2012)

4 weeks ago I drove down to P2P in San Jose, Ca and picked up a pack of GDP Purp, GDP Bay 11 and GDP Ken's Kush. 

This grow is in a 4x6 tent with 2 GS ProBloom 600w LED's (1 on them now until I transplant) using SubCools organic super soil method. I germinated 4 ea GDP Purp and Bay 11, then a week later decided to put in 4 Ken's Kush. Amazingly I am 12 for 12 in germination using Root Riot plugs.

Enjoy

The seeds (The Bay 11 didnt have pretty packaging)
View attachment 2181329

Group Shot at 4 Weeks
View attachment 2181330

GDP Purp (4 Weeks)
View attachment 2181332

Bay 11 (4 Weeks)
View attachment 2181334

Ken's Kush (3 Weeks)
View attachment 2181337


----------



## Barrelhse (May 23, 2012)

n00bster said:


> First GDP rooted out a few days ago... waiting on the rest. I believe the others will root out soon, as my cloning typically takes 2 - 4 weeks. The Cinderella 99 and Sweet Tooth took about 11 days... they appear to be very strong cloners. Can't wait to see how everything turns out, it's all new genetics for me.
> 
> GDP Rep: Do you have any more eye candy for us?


I took a clone from my female GDP after one week of 12/12. Stuck it in a cocoa/perlite mix using Clonex. It had 1.5" long roots after 2 weeks in the dome.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 23, 2012)

Subbie said:


> 4 weeks ago I drove down to P2P in San Jose, Ca and picked up a pack of GDP Purp, GDP Bay 11 and GDP Ken's Kush.
> 
> This grow is in a 4x6 tent with 2 GS ProBloom 600w LED's (1 on them now until I transplant) using SubCools organic super soil method. I germinated 4 ea GDP Purp and Bay 11, then a week later decided to put in 4 Ken's Kush. Amazingly I am 12 for 12 in germination using Root Riot plugs.
> 
> ...


look at you rocking the old packaging!!! That's how the packs used to look. We then got NEW packaging which you all have seen (the all black ones) and after some trial and error with that company we have found yet one more company to work with in that regard.
The reason BAY 11 didn't have pretty packaging is because they just got done and we haven't put them all in the "fancy" packs yet. Good luck with the grow.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 28, 2012)

Whos gonna be at the cup? June 23rd?


----------



## Barrelhse (May 28, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Whos gonna be at the cup? June 23rd?


Is it in Boston?


----------



## 420RL (May 28, 2012)

&#8203;This may have already been asked, but is this a hard strain to grow for a 2nd timer?? And what's the best grow methods soil or hydro, scrog etc...??


----------



## I85BLAX (May 28, 2012)

No variety is particularly difficult if you have a basic understanding of biology!


----------



## truepunk87 (May 28, 2012)

420RL said:


> &#8203;This may have already been asked, but is this a hard strain to grow for a 2nd timer?? And what's the best grow methods soil or hydro, scrog etc...??


She grows pretty easy. Mines in soil with humboldt and advanced nutrients


----------



## Barrelhse (May 28, 2012)

[h=1]Greece, GDP to be top of mind for investors this week[/h]By Reuters


----------



## raiderman (May 28, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> She grows pretty easy. Mines in soil with humboldt and advanced nutrients


thats wy yures hava alot of color.


----------



## truepunk87 (May 28, 2012)

What you feed your plants raider?


----------



## raiderman (May 28, 2012)

all the fox farm flowering nutes ,ocean forest 75/25 perlite mix and bud candy by advance .thinkin on goin with advance after these are empty.


----------



## truepunk87 (May 28, 2012)

I've just recently been using some of AN's products, but I'm liking the mother earthsuper tea, sensizym and big bud. I also use humboldt nutrients bloom natural, duece duece and hydro-honey. Also calmag+ and bioroot from general organics. Mix it all up like a tea and bubble for 24 hours then each plant gets a half gallon, then a little more water till they get some runoff. They get this once or twice a week depending on how far along they are


----------



## raiderman (May 28, 2012)

the big bud looks good ,couple others ..thats an impressive tea u put together,i see yure quite knowledable in biology.....wen i see which ones are girls gonna transplant 2 in 5 gallon buckets and bring them in inthe evening to catch up on size,its 95 everyday,lol.


----------



## truepunk87 (May 28, 2012)

raiderman said:


> the big bud looks good ,couple others ..thats an impressive tea u put together,i see yure quite knowledable in biology.....wen i see which ones are girls gonna transplant 2 in 5 gallon buckets and bring them in inthe evening to catch up on size,its 95 everyday,lol.


Hell yea man....its been hot here too man. It was 120 at the greenhouse today, peppers was looking happy as hell thou


----------



## raiderman (May 28, 2012)

lol,my beastie bloomz has godzilla carrying a large pepper on the bottle...yea i'm stoked over this paricular gro.,lol... i have some fem purps outside in smaller pots and love it,like double growth everyday,thier goin in the woods soon..i read somewhere awhile back that most purp strains are heat resistant outside.we'll see.


----------



## truepunk87 (May 31, 2012)




----------



## yesum (May 31, 2012)

Mine are at 26 days and do not look like yours, less developed. Maybe later. ^^ Very frosty!


----------



## John12 (May 31, 2012)

Subbie said:


> 4 weeks ago I drove down to P2P in San Jose, Ca and picked up a pack of GDP Purp, GDP Bay 11 and GDP Ken's Kush.
> 
> This grow is in a 4x6 tent with 2 GS ProBloom 600w LED's (1 on them now until I transplant) using SubCools organic super soil method. I germinated 4 ea GDP Purp and Bay 11, then a week later decided to put in 4 Ken's Kush. Amazingly I am 12 for 12 in germination using Root Riot plugs.
> 
> ...


Hey whats that in your tent on the floor? A fan? Ozone? ??


----------



## John12 (May 31, 2012)

Almost 50 days in veg with lst and they are looking wonderful. Nice robust growth and super strong stems. Can't wait to flip em in like 10 days. Thinking of hitting one of them with a male vortex and hittin a girl vortex with a male gdp. Wonder how that will turnout.....hmmmmm


----------



## Subbie (Jun 1, 2012)

Thats a humidifier, I was running a bit low in humitiy early on. Its outa the tent now.



John12 said:


> Hey whats that in your tent on the floor? A fan? Ozone? ??


Thought I'd update the Grandaddy tent grow at week 5. Its a bit tight in there but I think I'm good to go until they sex out, then I can make some room.


----------



## Subbie (Jun 1, 2012)

John please put up pictures. I'm right behind you and would love to see what a couple of more weeks looks like.



John12 said:


> Almost 50 days in veg with lst and they are looking wonderful. Nice robust growth and super strong stems. Can't wait to flip em in like 10 days. Thinking of hitting one of them with a male vortex and hittin a girl vortex with a male gdp. Wonder how that will turnout.....hmmmmm


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 2, 2012)

yesum said:


> Mine are at 26 days and do not look like yours, less developed. Maybe later. ^^ Very frosty!


give it time, should fill out nicely.



John12 said:


> Almost 50 days in veg with lst and they are looking wonderful. Nice robust growth and super strong stems. Can't wait to flip em in like 10 days. Thinking of hitting one of them with a male vortex and hittin a girl vortex with a male gdp. Wonder how that will turnout.....hmmmmm


hmmm, that may be interesting.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 2, 2012)

this strain has been out a while what would yall rate this strain on a scale of 1-10


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 2, 2012)

The GDP? If you value my opinion at all, I give it a least a solid 7/10... It has great medicinal benefits. I had restless leg, smoked, went away. Gotta sleep? Can't pass out? Try some Purp  It is honestly not my favorite strain but I love having it around and love smoking it. 

As the rep, I give it a 10/10, nothing is better, this is the only strain around I love!!!! Just kidding, I do enjoy it, and I hope you all do too!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 3, 2012)

I got a buddy that just got pinched for having 10 choice gdp clones in the final week of bloom, was running x2 75 pound
scrubbers and a sealed room! And still it reeked. From what i saw its top notch smoke some of the best in my area! But
a supper stinking beast she is! Odor control is a must.



Hey rep are you planning on geting some info and pics up of the ken kush?


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got a buddy that just got pinched for having 10 choice gdp clones in the final week of bloom, was running x2 75 pound
> scrubbers and a sealed room! And still it reeked. From what i saw its top notch smoke some of the best in my area! But
> a supper stinking beast she is! Odor control is a must.
> 
> Hey rep are you planning on geting some info and pics up of the ken kush?


Damn, sorry to hear that, that sucks. As far as it being killer smoke, that's awesome, and it sounds like you need more in your area. You running it yet?

As far as Kens Kush is concerned, here's the only pic i have of it... click the link. http://granddaddypurp.com/kens-kush-medical-marijuana-strain/
Im sorry for that. Kens health has been a real issue this year and lots of things have been held up due to that. We have a photographer that has taken some beautiful pictures. I will make sure we get those up ASAP.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 3, 2012)

Was a slap on the rist! He wasnt charged they just took his plants and distroyed the gear and left  this is how they
do it here when your are state legal! In my area. Thanks for the link im stil waiting to order a pack of it, i do have a 
pack of the gdp though.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Was a slap on the rist! He wasnt charged they just took his plants and distroyed the gear and left  this is how they
> do it here when your are state legal! In my area. Thanks for the link im stil waiting to order a pack of it, i do have a
> pack of the gdp though.


Nice!!! Well, I'm medical too, but the "grey area" of the law allows each department to handle things differently. You still have to deal with rookie cops that don't know how to handle the situation, or asshole cops that straight up think they are federal agents and treat you like a POS... it sucks. We need some defined laws, and rules for LEO... at least where I'm at.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree i think its state wide!


----------



## John12 (Jun 3, 2012)

Subbie said:


> John please put up pictures. I'm right behind you and would love to see what a couple of more weeks looks like.


Will tomorrow. Sorry havent really been on this thread much but will update u guys tomorrow.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 4, 2012)

Ya John, please do. Everyone here ALWAYS enjoys pictures.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 4, 2012)

how consistent is the purple cause I hate purple strains that rarely get purple like purple kush I've never seen purple purple kush and its hard to say you got purple erkle if its green nobody will want it they won't believe your holding what you say and whats your favorite strains sounds like your favorite sleepy time herb


northwest.GDP.rep said:


> The GDP? If you value my opinion at all, I give it a least a solid 7/10... It has great medicinal benefits. I had restless leg, smoked, went away. Gotta sleep? Can't pass out? Try some Purp  It is honestly not my favorite strain but I love having it around and love smoking it.
> 
> As the rep, I give it a 10/10, nothing is better, this is the only strain around I love!!!! Just kidding, I do enjoy it, and I hope you all do too!


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 4, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> how consistent is the purple cause I hate purple strains that rarely get purple like purple kush I've never seen purple purple kush and its hard to say you got purple erkle if its green nobody will want it they won't believe your holding what you say and whats your favorite strains sounds like your favorite sleepy time herb


Well, so far from what I have seen, out of 6 gardens, every single one has had purple. I will say mine was more of a "pale" purple, with purple calyxes and highlights throughout the bud. My buddy had dark, blackberry colored buds. So far none were temperature based either. We all had 80 degree temps when the color occurred.

Oh, and yes, GDP for me at least, is PERFECT nighttime bud. I can smoke it during the day too, but at night, it's the champ. Put's me out. I LOVE OG KUSH!!! I'm addicted. We offer a couple versions too. They both are stellar examples of the "BOUTIQUE" buds out of your finest Cali collective.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 4, 2012)

I better get like 2 out of 5 turn purple or I'm going to be pissed. I think people are expecting a lot from this strain so it better deliver unless you want to hear constant bitching on here. Yeah, I know color isn't a big deal, but I bought granddaddy purple because I wanted a purple strain.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 4, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I better get like 2 out of 5 turn purple or I'm going to be pissed. I think people are expecting a lot from this strain so it better deliver unless you want to hear constant bitching on here. Yeah, I know color isn't a big deal, but I bought granddaddy purple because I wanted a purple strain.


These seeds should make everyone happy. I don't doubt you will get 2-5 purple. But did you really buy GDP cause you JUST wanted a purple strain? GDP is wayyy more than that IMO.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 4, 2012)

No, I bought it because it's supposed to be the best purple strain. A lot of hype around GDP, and more specifically Ken's. I just get tired of friends judging my bud instantly from the bag appeal. I've had some total fire that people did not like because it looked stringy, etc. A lot of sativas don't look all that great, but that doesn't mean anything. Their ignorance annoys me.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 4, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> These seeds should make everyone happy. I don't doubt you will get 2-5 purple. But did you really buy GDP cause you JUST wanted a purple strain? GDP is wayyy more than that IMO.


on some real shit man, your absolutly right. its not about colors dude, where not 5 years old playing w/crayons.

we are adults creating REAL art, with all the colors flavors and smells.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 4, 2012)

I honestly do not care about smell, color etc. The high is my number one priority. The thing is my best bud asked me to get some stuff with color so this was the obvious first choice. Well, maybe like 1 of 10 choices. There are a lot of strains/breeders I could have picked for color. Some of the best bud I've ever smoked looked brown, but I don't really care what it looks like. Someone should do a massive blind "taste test". You know, just have them judge on high, taste smell, experience whatever. Without seeing the bud. The bag appeal shit is getting real fucking old. I actually vacuum seal my shit to make it "dense" now my buddy raves over it. It is, what it is.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 5, 2012)

try rocklock densest strain out there and a hell of a sleepy stone too.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2012)

yall are out of stock at attitude I really want to try this strain now I know thiers regular seeds I don't know about fem seeds too many people bitch about hermies I'd rather pull a few males then have them herm on me and god forbid you don't catch the hermie in time your going to have useless hermie seeds I think I will try your strain ken seems like a good breeder atleast better than rare dankness with like 50 strains to choose from definately the one I would choose for an american strain subcool also has too many strains but kens got two strains and they must be great his company's named after his grandaddy purple and my wife has a thing for purple weed I don't care as long as its bomb but if I had a bag of both she'd make me burn the purple and shes on my ass about growing some purps and your purps sound great keep up them regular seeds and I'll buy some for sure how long yall usally out of stock and is attitude the only carriers I didn't see it at seaofseeds.com


----------



## n00bster (Jun 5, 2012)

I've found 5 GDP males thus far... I'm confident the other 5 are females. I'll post some pics once I actually have something flowering...

Is there an "official" shared GDP grow journal currently?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 6, 2012)

n00bster said:


> I've found 5 GDP males thus far... I'm confident the other 5 are females. I'll post some pics once I actually have something flowering...
> 
> Is there an "official" shared GDP grow journal currently?


I dont believe so but that would be a great idea!


----------



## raiderman (Jun 6, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> on some real shit man, your absolutly right. its not about colors dude, where not 5 years old playing w/crayons.
> 
> we are adults creating REAL art, with all the colors flavors and smells.


well dank and bag appeal help..i'll never get rid of my purple crayon,lol.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 6, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> yall are out of stock at attitude I really want to try this strain now I know thiers regular seeds I don't know about fem seeds too many people bitch about hermies I'd rather pull a few males then have them herm on me and god forbid you don't catch the hermie in time your going to have useless hermie seeds I think I will try your strain ken seems like a good breeder atleast better than rare dankness with like 50 strains to choose from definately the one I would choose for an american strain subcool also has too many strains but kens got two strains and they must be great his company's named after his grandaddy purple and my wife has a thing for purple weed I don't care as long as its bomb but if I had a bag of both she'd make me burn the purple and shes on my ass about growing some purps and your purps sound great keep up them regular seeds and I'll buy some for sure how long yall usally out of stock and is attitude the only carriers I didn't see it at seaofseeds.com


They will be stocked up shortly!!! Your dog is a beast!!! What bloodline?



n00bster said:


> I've found 5 GDP males thus far... I'm confident the other 5 are females. I'll post some pics once I actually have something flowering...
> 
> Is there an "official" shared GDP grow journal currently?


No, you can start a journal, or we could collaborate, make one giant thread for all the purple fans to stare at??



hellraizer30 said:


> I dont believe so but that would be a great idea!


2nd that!!!



raiderman said:


> well dank and bag appeal help..i'll never get rid of my purple crayon,lol.


Hahaha, your hillarious, so your digging the seeds then?


----------



## n00bster (Jun 6, 2012)

I had to search around a little bit, but here it is:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/524982-grand-daddy-purple-grow-seed.html

Kudos to gladstoned.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 6, 2012)

Hahaha, your hillarious, so your digging the seeds then?[/QUOTE]

mine are outside and bringin in at dark,gonna transplant in the ground soon in 2s.alot of heat and rain here so maybe might get somethin good goin..purple strains all i grow outdoors anyway cause thier more heat resistant than most....thanx for asking.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 7, 2012)

Ya, they do quite well in hot heat down in Cali outdoors, so you should be just fine too... glad your off to a good start.


----------



## yesum (Jun 7, 2012)

I am almost 5 weeks in flower and these things are FROSTY like it just snowed. Crystals on the under side of the leaves too. They also reek something fierce. Those are good signs but the real test is about 4 weeks off when I smoke em.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 7, 2012)

yesum said:


> I am almost 5 weeks in flower and these things are FROSTY like it just snowed. Crystals on the under side of the leaves too. They also reek something fierce. Those are good signs but the real test is about 4 weeks off when I smoke em.


Post some pics.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 7, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Ya, they do quite well in hot heat down in Cali outdoors, so you should be just fine too... glad your off to a good start.


thanx bro .good to see that Mad Respect from some RIU members


----------



## yesum (Jun 7, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Post some pics.


 My camera is shit for close ups so the crystals will not really show. When it finishes I will have a nice picture or two, but not real close ups unless I get another camera, which is not likely.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 7, 2012)

yesum said:


> My camera is shit for close ups so the crystals will not really show. When it finishes I will have a nice picture or two, but not real close ups unless I get another camera, which is not likely.



Show some 5 foot pics then.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 8, 2012)

Ken's kush ordered today for promo. When they arrive I will start five of those and my other 5 gdp.


----------



## Subbie (Jun 8, 2012)

Thought I'd do a running update for your viewing pleasure. I thought I would also mention that this is my first 'real' grow ever. If it wasnt for the super easy methods of SubCool, there would be no way I could have done this.

Week 6 of veg, the tallest is almost 15" from the base of the soil. 

GDP, Bay 11 and Ken's Kush


----------



## raiderman (Jun 8, 2012)

Subbie said:


> Thought I'd do a running update for your viewing pleasure. I thought I would also mention that this is my first 'real' grow ever. If it wasnt for the super easy methods of SubCool, there would be no way I could have done this.
> 
> Week 6 of veg, the tallest is almost 15" from the base of the soil.
> 
> ...


saweet bro.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 8, 2012)

Subbie said:


> Thought I'd do a running update for your viewing pleasure. I thought I would also mention that this is my first 'real' grow ever. If it wasnt for the super easy methods of SubCool, there would be no way I could have done this.
> 
> Week 6 of veg, the tallest is almost 15" from the base of the soil.
> 
> ...


good job man!!! keep up the good work. those Led's?


----------



## Subbie (Jun 8, 2012)

Just for future clarification, I'm a gal. And yes those are Grow Stealth ProBloom 600w LED's. GDP rep how much stretch do u think I can antisapate on all 3 strains, I'm giving them 12 inches, is that enough?

.... And thanx for the props!


----------



## pblayde1906 (Jun 8, 2012)

where can i buy these seeds? i want single ones but attitude doesn't sell them single


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 8, 2012)

pblayde1906 said:


> where can i buy these seeds? i want single ones but attitude doesn't sell them single


They're not fem seeds so you are going to want at least 5 I would think.


----------



## jokerindustries187 (Jun 8, 2012)

Looove it! Igot to get me some!


----------



## pblayde1906 (Jun 8, 2012)

No one has fem seeds?


----------



## raiderman (Jun 8, 2012)

jokerindustries187 said:


> Looove it! Igot to get me some!


pm the rep, he'll tell yu the best seedbank to go to.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

pblayde1906 said:


> No one has fem seeds?


No, the only way to get them is if the breeder decides to make them. A lot of breeders are against the idea though for various reasons.


----------



## pblayde1906 (Jun 9, 2012)

I haven't found a pack of 5. Only 10.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, I don't know. Some places will sell single seeds of reg seeds, but I don't really see the point unless you buy multiples. I only buy through a few places to be honest so I'm not sure on who has them. I do know places will sell them in 5s sometimes though.


----------



## yesum (Jun 9, 2012)

Here are some GDP from Ken's seeds at 5 weeks of flower. The frost on these is impressive but the camera I have is lacking to show it. They stink like all hell too.

These plants are taller than I would have liked. I put the light far above them in veg as they were not stretching at all. I got them to about a foot tall at 7 weeks of veg and they doubled or more in flower. I wanted them 18 inches for my lights to work best.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 9, 2012)

pics are showing just fine, that is some frosty stuff.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 9, 2012)

Gdp 36 days-


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^ day 31 ,my bad


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 9, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> ^^^ day 31 ,my bad


Only halfway there???? Man its gonna be epic!!!


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 9, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Only halfway there???? Man its gonna be epic!!!


thats what i was thinking too those look like some nice size buds you got there.


----------



## thousanaire (Jun 9, 2012)

Kens grandaddy purp clones from patient to patient in san jose. 

It was So delicious, so where do I order these true kens grandaddy seeds from or can I get them thru patient to patient?

Heres the pics
K having a lil technical difficutlies ill be back in a lil to post pictures


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 9, 2012)

thousanaire said:


> Kens grandaddy purp clones from patient to patient in san jose.
> 
> It was So delicious, so where do I order these true kens grandaddy seeds from or can I get them thru patient to patient?
> 
> ...


Get them at Attitude Seedbank, or P2P in San Jose.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 11, 2012)

update ..its 100F outside and they love it and strong stems,20 mph wind toughing them up .


----------



## codexcannabis (Jun 11, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Gdp 36 days- View attachment 2205969 View attachment 2205974


These look gorgeous dude.


----------



## Subbie (Jun 15, 2012)

Just a quick update. I have decided to flip the switch today to 12/12, here's a peek at the forest. I still have not been able to sex these. I'm sure there will be some males that will have to be yanked to make room in the tent.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 15, 2012)

thats a tight little op, good job,rep that shit.


----------



## 806KING (Jun 15, 2012)

i agree with you !!


----------



## raiderman (Jun 15, 2012)

Subbie said:


> Just a quick update. I have decided to flip the switch today to 12/12, here's a peek at the forest. I still have not been able to sex these. I'm sure there will be some males that will have to be yanked to make room in the tent.
> 
> View attachment 2213913View attachment 2213914View attachment 2213915


yea the the downside to regs.. i usually place min in 5 inch sqar pots and flower after 2 weex wen sex appesr transplant put them back under 24 light placing bak to veg and that will do away with wasted room and no stress.


----------



## Subbie (Jun 15, 2012)

This is my first grow so I'm very much still learning. I never imagined going 12 of 12 seeds as well as seeing plants do this well out the gate. Live and learn  Will pop less seeds next time .


----------



## auldone (Jun 15, 2012)

Just dropped some GDP and [email protected]'s Blueberry Project #1 beans.... Giddy up.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 16, 2012)

Subbie said:


> This is my first grow so I'm very much still learning. I never imagined going 12 of 12 seeds as well as seeing plants do this well out the gate. Live and learn  Will pop less seeds next time .


th same here ,i veged most 25 days veg,some 14 days and a few 7 days ,,, 14 days flower have large stalks already.the other youg ones catching up.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 16, 2012)

When back and checked the calander, this is actually the start of week 7


----------



## raiderman (Jun 16, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> When back and checked the calander, this is actually the start of week 7 View attachment 2214972 View attachment 2214974 View attachment 2214979


nows time the weight pours on 2 weex good job TP.i'd do the extra week to get the ripening color yu want.the same with most indoor purple strains seems like.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 16, 2012)

GDP, day 39. Topped and LST'd.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 16, 2012)

raiderman said:


> nows time the weight pours on 2 weex good job TP.i'd do the extra week to get the ripening color yu want.the same with most indoor purple strains seems like.


Yea, definetly gonna take her 63-70 days. She's just starting to show some swelling. Frosty as a snowman


----------



## raiderman (Jun 16, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> GDP, day 39. Topped and LST'd.


chunky ass tops.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 16, 2012)

Ya, I'm wondering where the color is guys!!! I hope you get some soon. Those things were all dark for my buddy, and every example I have seen has had color. You should all see it soon, and more as you start ripening and flushing.


----------



## Guerilla Gardener (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey Ken.. The last pic is a Godbud purple pheno.. But I always thought the others were either a sour diesel or a Grand Daddy purp. I know it sucks the pics are outdoor shots... but can you either confirm deny oe speculate on what they are bas I have a bunch of great seeds I collected from previous goes of it.. very few seeds, usually at bottom of plant.. the strain stretched indoors from rockets to 4' purpley black monsters. Flowers.. all purple, smells like grape gum up until week 9 then it smells of rotting beef. a toke of a joiny in the morning MAY make some puke.. at least mouth will fill with saliva its that strong a taste. Very large dark fan leaves, purple stems the whole growth cycle and longest pistils I've ever seen on a plant during veg. Seemed to go purple no matter what but even indoors it liked a night time drop of 10*c. Just figured you might be able to help me figure out what this strain could be. I'd like to get it pure and unstressed.. although all the seeds i'm sprouting are huge and go 100%... its finding THE pheno that's the trick.
Lineage to me came from an outdoor plant that I stole a clone off when owner wasn't looking.. It never made it as its a 10 week strain indoors.. but indoors.. best weed I've ever had for taste, yield, smell. I was calling it rotten hooker because my basement smelt like I was piling up dead uns' down there


----------



## raiderman (Jun 17, 2012)

hell yea thats wy mine are outside.thanx for that exclusive update jj.so far 2 of 8 are males ,i'm gonna keep it out for sure and try to get some strong pollen.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine is starting to show purple- first a little in the buds and now the bud leaves. I'll post a pic later in the week when I take it out again.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 18, 2012)

out of 8 i have 2 males,5 girls and cant tell the last one yet,so far so good.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 19, 2012)

Some Gdp @46 days- View attachment 2220020 View attachment 2220021 looking like some Bling-bling


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice!!! I'm loving the pics people. I can't wait to show this to Ken. He will be very happy to see the response, and all the journals.


----------



## yesum (Jun 19, 2012)

Mine are at 45 days and still green. Got 25 days to go though.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 20, 2012)

This went in on May 7th, 44 days today.
Just took these pics with the purple beginning, but coming on fast. This was all green a couple of days ago.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 20, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> This went in on May 7th, 44 days today.
> Just took these pics with the purple beginning, but coming on fast. This was all green a couple of days ago.


 Very nice man!!! I can see the edges of the leaves on the tops turning purple with mine. But she has awhile to go still, yours will definetly finish before mine .... o well, she's still a beautiful plant


----------



## purplesour (Jun 21, 2012)

he also got a new strain called bay 11 check it out


----------



## raiderman (Jun 21, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> This went in on May 7th, 44 days today.
> Just took these pics with the purple beginning, but coming on fast. This was all green a couple of days ago.


hell yea thats the geape i want,all the grows here look great.would rep u but said no.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 21, 2012)

i have 2 males ,5 girls and 1 unknown,.topped the ones in the buckets,need to get more mix.


----------



## Subbie (Jun 21, 2012)

Finally after 6 days in 12/12 I have a score card on male/female. So far its ...

GDP 3 Female 1 Male
Bay 11 4 Female 0 Male
Ken's Kush 2 Male 2 Unknown

Out of 12 plants 7 definite Females and 2 unknowns, I'm thrilled with the 7 females. Kewl eh?


----------



## 806KING (Jun 21, 2012)

Subbie said:


> Finally after 6 days in 12/12 I have a score card on male/female. So far its ...
> 
> GDP 3 Female 1 Male
> Bay 11 4 Female 0 Male
> ...


hell yeah thats a good # of ladys !


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 21, 2012)

goril -nice


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 21, 2012)

any one busten any kens kush


----------



## Subbie (Jun 21, 2012)

Umm, ya look up 4 posts.



Dwezelitsame said:


> any one busten any kens kush


----------



## Guerilla Gardener (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks , that was taken in Canada outdoors late October, Thats a S.A.G.E plant behind it for contrast.
\


----------



## raiderman (Jun 21, 2012)

mine ase outside in 90s temp,real healthy fas growth,


----------



## raiderman (Jun 21, 2012)

so out of 8 beans ,2 males ,6 girls,thanx ken.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 22, 2012)

so here it is all but the last to the right is kens gdp..transplanting 1 into a 7 gallon planter for outdoors.all these are outdoor plants jus in 3 to 4 gal buckets,i hava auto out in the woods yu wouldnt believe,will pik it some other time.peace.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 22, 2012)

lookin good Rdm
looks like they off to a good start 
im gettin anxious already


----------



## 806KING (Jun 22, 2012)

raiderman said:


> so here it is all but the last to the right is kens gdp..transplanting 1 into a 7 gallon planter for outdoors.all these are outdoor plants jus in 3 to 4 gal buckets,i hava auto out in the woods yu wouldnt believe,will pik it some other time.peace.



hell yeah everything is looking good bro...


----------



## Guerilla Gardener (Jun 22, 2012)

take pics of the auto... They are still new to me, dont know much about them but that ruderalis lineage in them scares the fuck outta me.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 22, 2012)

thanx ,,i'll be back out there tomorrow,spray some more in the area,they flower immediately under all day 99F sun.no hermies.


----------



## Subbie (Jun 23, 2012)

So I have a final tally on Ken's products. They all showed their sex within 8 days of 12/12.
GDP 3 Female 1 Male
Bay 11 4 Female 0 Male
Ken's Kush 2 Female 2 Male

So out of 12 seeds, 100% germination and 9 out of 12 are female. Seeing I have no clue what I'm doing, it must be the genetics. Well done GDP!


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2012)

gd job..now thats how its done.yea i'm veging all mine at least 4 to6 weex before prime time.i like to flower from seed then transplant females in buckets send them back to veging.


----------



## sensimeliashorty44 (Jun 23, 2012)

.................subd


----------



## Subbie (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanx Raiderman. I wanted to mention, Holy stretch Batman! I'd say since switching to 12/12 they have grown no less than 12 inches and they are only 9 days into 12/12. Oh btw, I met PWN Rep at the cup yesturday, we had a nice chat.





raiderman said:


> gd job..now thats how its done.yea i'm veging all mine at least 4 to6 weex before prime time.i like to flower from seed then transplant females in buckets send them back to veging.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 24, 2012)

wen u take a inside seedling outdoors it takes a 2 or 3 days to adjust,then u go with it,i'm sure yu knew that.rdr.


----------



## yesum (Jun 24, 2012)

Mine doubled or a bit more in stretch. Got too tall really and had to bend some down.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 24, 2012)

Subbie said:


> Thanx Raiderman. I wanted to mention, Holy stretch Batman! I'd say since switching to 12/12 they have grown no less than 12 inches and they are only 9 days into 12/12. Oh btw, I met PWN Rep at the cup yesturday, we had a nice chat.


whose pwn.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 24, 2012)

Think she meant northwest-GDP rep
Going to the cup is going to be awesome one day. lol


----------



## Subbie (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes exactly.. thanx 



gladstoned said:


> Think she meant northwest-GDP rep
> Going to the cup is going to be awesome one day. lol


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 24, 2012)

Subbie said:


> Yes exactly.. thanx


I saw you met sub also. What was the coolest part of cup, come on. Share with us. lol.


----------



## Subbie (Jun 24, 2012)

For me there were a few things on my cup wish list. First was saying hi to Subcool and thanking him for sharing his methods. Secondly I was hoping to find a new CBD strain or strains that would otherwise not be available to me.

Mission accomplished on both.

The 215 area was a mad house and I got there early the first day, was nutz. Great to people watch. There was a parrot smoking a joint, I mean come on where else you gonna see that.

This hobby has turned into an obsession. 




gladstoned said:


> I saw you met sub also. What was the coolest part of cup, come on. Share with us. lol.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 24, 2012)

Subbie said:


> For me there were a few things on my cup wish list. First was saying hi to Subcool and thanking him for sharing his methods. Secondly I was hoping to find a new CBD strain or strains that would otherwise not be available to me.
> 
> Mission accomplished on both.
> 
> ...


Cool, that would have been my list also. What CBD strain did you get?


----------



## Subbie (Jun 24, 2012)

I walked on over to the SOHUM booth and there was standing Ringo, the guy who started it. He gave me 2 clones (clone only atm) of Swiss Gold x Sour Tsunami, and I got a pack of Sour Tsunami and Harli-Tsu, I already have Canna-Tsu. These clones are supposta come off a mother that was tested at 15% CBD to 4-6% THC, so I have my CBD project for next time. I also want to run some TGA gear next run. 

Am I really thinking about my next run already?





gladstoned said:


> Cool, that would have been my list also. What CBD strain did you get?


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 24, 2012)

Subbie said:


> I walked on over to the SOHUM booth and there was standing Ringo, the guy who started it. He gave me 2 clones (clone only atm) of Swiss Gold x Sour Tsunami, and I got a pack of Sour Tsunami and Harli-Tsu, I already have Canna-Tsu. These clones are supposta come off a mother that was tested at 15% CBD to 4-6% THC, so I have my CBD project for next time. I also want to run some TGA gear next run.
> 
> Am I really thinking about my next run already?


That doesn't seem like an even ratio of cbd:thc? But,it does sound like good breeding material to equalize a strain that's lop sided in the other direction!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 25, 2012)

Took 3 tops off at 6 wks. w/ bud rot. They have fans blowing 24/7 in the flower room but it has been very damp here all month.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 25, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Took 3 tops off at 6 wks. w/ bud rot. They have fans blowing 24/7 in the flower room but it has been very damp here all month.


I am worried about that too. I just flipped mine last night and I have never seen such huge preflowers on a plant before. Every one of them but 1 looks like it has been flowering for 2 weeks that's how big the pre flowers are.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 25, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I am worried about that too. I just flipped mine last night and I have never seen such huge preflowers on a plant before. Every one of them but 1 looks like it has been flowering for 2 weeks that's how big the pre flowers are.


Yeah, they're extremely dense. The color had me fooled until I noticed some leaves curling up. Keep an eye on them.


----------



## Subbie (Jun 25, 2012)

Barrel what humitiy and temps are u running?




Barrelhse said:


> Took 3 tops off at 6 wks. w/ bud rot. They have fans blowing 24/7 in the flower room but it has been very damp here all month.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 25, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Yeah, they're extremely dense. The color had me fooled until I noticed some leaves curling up. Keep an eye on them.


Oh, you mean the purple starts under the leaves? That's what my Grape God does too.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 26, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Oh, you mean the purple starts under the leaves? That's what my Grape God does too.


That's where it started on my Gdp too!!! She's actually getting quite a bit of color now


----------



## raiderman (Jun 26, 2012)

sorry for the news,my fem purps been known to mold a spot.shit i better keep mine outside..fans,exhaust,ac, must all stay on day and night.jus lights out.. i run mine 24/7 and rarely get it except a part of a arm had look to it las grow but nuthin and humidities ran high.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 26, 2012)

Just ordered some Colloidal silver to try my hand at fem pollen/seeds


----------



## Subbie (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Raider I'm running temps at 72 (lites out)-79f (lites on) and humitiy in the low to mid 40's. Think I'm ok for mold?



raiderman said:


> sorry for the news,my fem purps been known to mold a spot.shit i better keep mine outside..fans,exhaust,ac, must all stay on day and night.jus lights out.. i run mine 24/7 and rarely get it except a part of a arm had look to it las grow but nuthin and humidities ran high.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 26, 2012)

sounds like plan,gettin yure stuff together,


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jun 26, 2012)

Subbie said:


> Am I really thinking about my next run already?


That is never ending in this great hobby.....

So where's the massive donkey dick indoor bud shots at???


----------



## raiderman (Jun 26, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> That is never ending in this great hobby.....
> 
> So where's the massive donkey dick indoor bud shots at???


ns shorts.


----------



## Subbie (Jun 26, 2012)

Well here's GDP #1 Female at 10 days into 12/12


----------



## raiderman (Jun 30, 2012)

so anything new goinRep?all 6 of my gdp girls doin well in those buckets.


----------



## Subbie (Jul 1, 2012)

Caught a hermied Bay 11 yesterday, no damage done to the other plants. So down to 3 GDP, 3 Bay 11 and 2 Ken's Kush, started week 3 of flower. Speaking of, how long are you guys flowering for, GDP going more than 8 weeks?


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 1, 2012)

Subbie said:


> Caught a hermied Bay 11 yesterday, no damage done to the other plants. So down to 3 GDP, 3 Bay 11 and 2 Ken's Kush, started week 3 of flower. Speaking of, how long are you guys flowering for, GDP going more than 8 weeks?


I'm a little over 8 weeks now. She can defiantly go 9-10


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## gladstoned (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful shots.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2012)

look sweet bro.i jus aint seen no purple ones yet from attitude.maybe in the ripening.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 2, 2012)

raiderman said:


> look sweet bro.i jus aint seen no purple ones yet from attitude.maybe in the ripening.


Yea, im going to let this girl go to 70 days. Maybe the extra time and flush will bring out some more purple


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2012)

i'll do the same with mine also.the purps i'm doin now is like that.


----------



## yesum (Jul 3, 2012)

I am going 70 days as well. Whatever the genetics of this plant, you can tell by looking that it is pretty special. Giant calyxes, heavily frosted on top and bottom of leaves, should be good quality. 

Hope the buzz suits me, never know until I smoke them....


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2012)

true even if they dont purpr very imprssive indicambut i bet itll color up.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm still having bud rot problems. I've taken off the big top buds (had 7), only one didn't show rot so I chopped it yesterday before it gets it. The lower nugs are dense as hell so I'm leaving them to see what happens. Getting some purpling, 60 days on Fri. I'll get pics later today. Does have some grape smell.

...Later today...here's the pics, day 57 I believe.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 5, 2012)

sa freakin sweet bro. i wnt mine like that.rdr.


----------



## indicagreen (Jul 5, 2012)

Man that shit looks soooo GOOOOOODDDDDD!!!!!! props man!!!


----------



## Subbie (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's a little update. Week 3 (21 days) in flower. How are they progressing under the LED's compared to you guys running your lights?


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jul 6, 2012)

raiderman said:


> look sweet bro.i jus aint seen no purple ones yet from attitude.maybe in the ripening.


I halfway agree. All of them up here in NW gardens got color, so temperature may play more of a role than I thought. Lights @ 80 degrees and still purple... SO cooler night temps, water with cooler water? Organics ALWAYS bring out the crazy colors like SOMA gets...
Looks like Barrelhouse found a nice one!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a clone from it in veg, will take some more from that to keep it going so I'll have one or two when the weather cools down in the fall. Been a hot /damp spring and summer in New England.
GDP Rep- I lived in Port Angeles in the 70's and it was definitely cooler!


----------



## yesum (Jul 6, 2012)

I checked one of my GDP and the top most bud is about done. A few ambers to be found. The fan leaves are showing a bit of purple, and the bud that is done is purple. The lower buds have no ambers and I will have to wait till I see at least a few before harvesting. Gonna put a uvb cfl in the tent for 2 hours a day for the last week. That might help them amber up. I think that is one effect of uvb. Hoping for increased potency as well.

This is 62 days of flower btw. I will let it go at least 70 days. Can not wait to try this, the plant looks very good. Pics at harvest.


----------



## shynee mac (Jul 7, 2012)

hey GDP rep!.... my dad lives in L.A. and we got a few "Kens GDP" clones from you guys last year on FIG. & ADAMS ,now its shut down and were flowering our last of it. I live in sacramento. where can we get another clone (authentic cut) in SAC or L.A. ?


----------



## Peazo (Jul 8, 2012)

Has anyone ran into a problems with any of their gdp phenos wanting to flower under 18/6 or 24hr light cycles?


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jul 8, 2012)

shynee mac said:


> hey GDP rep!.... my dad lives in L.A. and we got a few "Kens GDP" clones from you guys last year on FIG. & ADAMS ,now its shut down and were flowering our last of it. I live in sacramento. where can we get another clone (authentic cut) in SAC or L.A. ?


Hmmm, I can only send you to San Jose, or Richmond... I'm sure other spots have Kens GDP cut, but we have found that a lot of times, it isn't hit cut.



Peazo said:


> Has anyone ran into a problems with any of their gdp phenos wanting to flower under 18/6 or 24hr light cycles?


NOPE, haven't heard that once, out of 5000 packs so far... but would love to hear what happened in your situation... Rare Dankness send you over here?


----------



## shynee mac (Jul 8, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Hmmm, I can only send you to San Jose, or Richmond... I'm sure other spots have Kens GDP cut, but we have found that a lot of times, it isn't hit cut.
> 
> 
> NOPE, haven't heard that once, out of 5000 packs so far... but would love to hear what happened in your situation... Rare Dankness send you over here?


wow the hilltop richmond club is still open, I was told it was under a new management


----------



## indicagreen (Jul 8, 2012)

shynee mac said:


> wow the hilltop richmond club is still open, I was told it was under a new management


There was a place selling Kens GDP by Vallejo somewhere. Hilltop had some killer K GDP.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 8, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Very funny, if you are right.


----------



## auldone (Jul 8, 2012)

Peazo said:


> Has anyone ran into a problems with any of their gdp phenos wanting to flower under 18/6 or 24hr light cycles?


 I popped 4 GDP and they all showed male preflowers 26-28 days from sprout running 18/6.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 9, 2012)

Peazo said:


> Has anyone ran into a problems with any of their gdp phenos wanting to flower under 18/6 or 24hr light cycles?


If mine weren't flowering they had the absolute biggest pre flowers I've ever seen. They looked like they were 2 weeks in flowering when I finally flipped. I probably vegged 2 months though. Thing was, they all had massive pre flowers. All 5 of them. I also posted about this in this thread somewhere. I was running 18/6


----------



## sea (Jul 9, 2012)

germed 6 gdp and 4 were males! still waiting for the others sex


----------



## yesum (Jul 9, 2012)

Yea, I had good preflowers(some had hairs or pistils coming out) to determine sex of the plants in veg, but I would not say they were flowers. I was running 24 hour lights in veg. The male I flowered had pollen in 3 weeks so this plant is very fast on the sexy thing.


----------



## sharpshoota (Jul 10, 2012)

northwest rep, your mailbox is full just fyi


----------



## Subbie (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's my lil update for the 4 week mark in 12/12.



GDP


Bay 11


Ken's Kush


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 13, 2012)

Day 70 chop chop..  
GDP and sour lemon og harvest-


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 13, 2012)

That Bay 11 looks like its coming along nicely.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 13, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Day 70 chop chop.. View attachment 2253879 View attachment 2253880
> GDP and sour lemon og harvest- View attachment 2253884 View attachment 2253903



What were your temps the last few weeks?

Looks like you got around a 1/4 lb.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 13, 2012)

About. 80'ish. It got up to 89 last week when the power went out for 26 hours


----------



## yesum (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice harvest there. That harvest would last me over a year I am sure. I think I will go 77 days from the looks of things. Were you getting amber trichs on the lower buds?


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 13, 2012)

All cloudy with just a few amber


----------



## Peazo (Jul 15, 2012)

6 of the 10 seeds were females but they threw off preflowers and looked like my plants were 2 weeks into flower so i chopped all 6 of them down. I didnt want to take any cuts from them due to the look of them starting to flower. My plants were under 24hr light cycle with no interruptions and ideal environmental conditions. Is this normal?


----------



## hovering (Jul 15, 2012)

Glad to have found this thread. 

I popped 3 GDP recently, got 2 female, 1 male. Pheno'd the 2 females for my keeper, collected pollen from the male that I used on 2 of my breeding mothers for some seed stock.

I am really impressed with GDP and will post some pics soon'ish.


----------



## Subbie (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Hovering. I need to see pictures!

Nice to see u on this thread, I patently await your GDP pictures.




hovering said:


> Glad to have found this thread.
> 
> I popped 3 GDP recently, got 2 female, 1 male. Pheno'd the 2 females for my keeper, collected pollen from the male that I used on 2 of my breeding mothers for some seed stock.
> 
> I am really impressed with GDP and will post some pics soon'ish.


----------



## yesum (Jul 15, 2012)

Peazo said:


> 6 of the 10 seeds were females but they threw off preflowers and looked like my plants were 2 weeks into flower so i chopped all 6 of them down. I didnt want to take any cuts from them due to the look of them starting to flower. My plants were under 24hr light cycle with no interruptions and ideal environmental conditions. Is this normal?



My females had preflowers come real fast but no problems with that. I flowered them at 7 weeks and am about to harvest some really pretty buds. I think yours would have been fine, just like mine.

By preflowers I mean some had pistils coming out at maybe 5 weeks but yours may have been different. I had them under good conditions with 24 hour light.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jul 16, 2012)

Peazo said:


> 6 of the 10 seeds were females but they threw off preflowers and looked like my plants were 2 weeks into flower so i chopped all 6 of them down. I didnt want to take any cuts from them due to the look of them starting to flower. My plants were under 24hr light cycle with no interruptions and ideal environmental conditions. Is this normal?


No that is NOT normal. I would say this is also the very first case of this happening. Who knows. Some people may have not said anything at all. Can you give me a little more information. 
So basically, you are vegging your plants, 24 hrs of light. You start to notice FEMALE pistils starting at each node? This happened to me with some Rare Dankness gear as well as Cali Connection. Not sure what could have caused this, but I feel like there's a lot of potential variables that could have come to paly in my situation as well as yours. Let me know.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 16, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> No that is NOT normal. I would say this is also the very first case of this happening. Who knows. Some people may have not said anything at all. Can you give me a little more information.
> So basically, you are vegging your plants, 24 hrs of light. You start to notice FEMALE pistils starting at each node? This happened to me with some Rare Dankness gear as well as Cali Connection. Not sure what could have caused this, but I feel like there's a lot of potential variables that could have come to paly in my situation as well as yours. Let me know.


Early female pre-flowers- why would you cut them down?


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 17, 2012)

Dude sounds like a douche! sorry but wtf why would u chop em down?


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 17, 2012)

Takin a page out of Hazey's book


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 17, 2012)

Only thing I could think of is because he thought they were auto flowering on him, but still....? . I have had some seeds actually do this before. My GDP had massive pre flowers too, I've said that multiple times now. Thing is, I just chalked it up to genes though due to the fact every one had them in my grow area, and other strains did not.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmmm, well I wish he'd come back and tell us what's up. 
Sometimes I think because I had a rare dankness hermie thread, I have people come and try to knock GDP too. Only problem is Attitude has sold thousands of packs now. Not one complaint.
That doesn't mean they won't come, or there won't be any problems that arise, but I feel I may have caused a little uproar.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 18, 2012)

Peazo said:


> 6 of the 10 seeds were females but they threw off preflowers and looked like my plants were 2 weeks into flower so i chopped all 6 of them down. I didnt want to take any cuts from them due to the look of them starting to flower. My plants were under 24hr light cycle with no interruptions and ideal environmental conditions. Is this normal?


yu can take flowered cuttings and root jus takes a few more days.send them back to 24/7 veg.flowers will go away.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 18, 2012)

sounds like bullshit to me.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 18, 2012)

mine are beautiful,how could a person turn into that,lol..non experience ppl causes more hermies more ea day.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jul 18, 2012)

Sup Raider, you due for some new pics!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 18, 2012)

heres a couple. more outside.beautiful. they love hot sun to ,,another in that bucket bucket there.like this one.i think ended up 5 out of 10 ns girls thanx rep..


----------



## Subbie (Jul 19, 2012)

I have some random Week 5 shots, enjoy.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2012)

looks great,that first one already turnin purple,thats a good pac.i got a few ns girls ina pac as well.i have 1 outside .


----------



## Subbie (Jul 19, 2012)

They are sure photogenic. I hope they continue to fill in.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2012)

jus keep doing wat yure doin and theyll blow out.patience....yea i had to start mine later on wen i got them cuz i had a fullhouse room,lol.


----------



## Peazo (Jul 21, 2012)

probably just freaked out and shouldn't have cut them down lol


----------



## raiderman (Jul 21, 2012)

something.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jul 21, 2012)

Peazo said:


> probably just freaked out and shouldn't have cut them down lol


It's all good bud... you buy off Attitude?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 21, 2012)

i wish my plants would pre flower.


----------



## Peazo (Jul 21, 2012)

I sure did


----------



## Peazo (Jul 21, 2012)

Attitude has always treated me well so ive never had to look for other sources for genetics. I guess i freaked out. I should have just cloned and flowered them. Well... when the funds are right ill look into grabbin another 10 pack and try running them again. Thanks for your time and awesome customer service!


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 23, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> you're right! because some of these guys hide behind these keyboards with their remarks!!!


Some of these guys are fed/dea disinformers trying to discredit REAL breeders like Ken. Then they push the people into their fed/dea bred hermie strains. Some of these breeders out here are fed/dea fronts. You can tell who some of them are by what their trying to do to you northwest.GDP.rep.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 23, 2012)

Swerve is dea


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 23, 2012)

stoned cockatoo said:


> Swerve is dea


If Swerve is dea then why does he have solid genetics? He has had a few herm problems like most breeders but he makes it known and fixes the problems. Could this be why these fed/dea pigs are stealing his strain names and selling their hermie genetics that were supposedly made using swerve's gear? Crom from Canobi genetics is one of these scumbags. Go look at his threads at Weed Watch and the seed depot. Better yet go grow some of his gear out like I did and see what happens. No argument here..... I have grown the Dead Head, Larry, 818, and Tahoe og. All were great plants. Go buy some of these new U.S. breeders seeds and see what happens? I have grown 150+ strains from many breeders over the years and in the last year or so I have seen many of these so called breeders U.S. breeders plants hermie like mad. This is no accident! Time will tell with many of these breeders but by then it will be too late for growers that didn't heed the warnings. Lost money, time, and many seeded out crops to come in the future.


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 23, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> It's all good bud... you buy off Attitude?


These fake breeders have infiltrated the Attitude. Great place to buy seeds if you know what breeders to look for. Some seed banks switch out your seeds with legitimate breeders and put their hermie seeds in them. Is this why swerve tapes his seed cases shut? I think so.
We are dealing with Nazi scumbag pigs. Go study some history and you will see how its repeating itself to this day. Smoke a bowl and THINK about it.

All for one and one for all!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 23, 2012)

stoned cockatoo said:


> Swerve is dea


hahaahaaahaaaaaaaaa,o shit.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 24, 2012)

None of you know what your on about. Swerve kicked down my friends door with a warrant and shotgun and busted his grow.


----------



## typoerror (Jul 24, 2012)

if a breeders plants turn hermie or they use swerves gear to create hermie prone plants, they are fed/dea? 

one, if swerves gear is so great, why is it passing on hermie traits to these other breeders?

two, if these other breeders are fed/dea, wouldnt that make swerve the administrator?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 24, 2012)

typoerror said:


> if a breeders plants turn hermie or they use swerves gear to create hermie prone plants, they are fed/dea?
> 
> one, if swerves gear is so great, why is it passing on hermie traits to these other breeders?
> 
> two, if these other breeders are fed/dea, wouldnt that make swerve the administrator?


i think u are on 2 the truth. swerve is the head of the snake so to speak......


----------



## typoerror (Jul 24, 2012)

hey, with all these pro-cannabis people a part of the fed, we should definitely see progress toward legalization soon.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 24, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> These fake breeders have infiltrated the Attitude. Great place to buy seeds if you know what breeders to look for. Some seed banks switch out your seeds with legitimate breeders and put their hermie seeds in them. Is this why swerve tapes his seed cases shut? I think so.
> We are dealing with Nazi scumbag pigs. Go study some history and you will see how its repeating itself to this day. Smoke a bowl and THINK about it.
> 
> All for one and one for all!


I think your fucked in the head like really the fed/dea is selling us hermie seeds 
did you forget to take your meds?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 24, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I think your fucked in the head like really the fed/dea is selling us hermie seeds
> did you forget to take your meds?


strong meds at that.lol.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## yesum (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Those nugs dense or kinda fluffy? Mine seem on the dense side but still hanging and drying so just guessing. Has the smoke changed with cure? I know a week is not much.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 25, 2012)

yesum said:


> ^^ Those nugs dense or kinda fluffy? Mine seem on the dense side but still hanging and drying so just guessing. Has the smoke changed with cure? I know a week is not much.


Pretty dense nugz. Smoke has gotten a little more mellow, but the taste has definitely started coming thru. A fruity skunky taste, delicious


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 25, 2012)

yesum said:


> ^^ Those nugs dense or kinda fluffy? Mine seem on the dense side but still hanging and drying so just guessing. Has the smoke changed with cure? I know a week is not much.


Are you fuckin blind or something? Nothing about those nugs say fluffy


----------



## raiderman (Jul 25, 2012)

crystalized and dense look to me.and wish mine hurry up get there.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 25, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> If Swerve is dea then why does he have solid genetics? He has had a few herm problems like most breeders but he makes it known and fixes the problems. Could this be why these fed/dea pigs are stealing his strain names and selling their hermie genetics that were supposedly made using swerve's gear? Crom from Canobi genetics is one of these scumbags. Go look at his threads at Weed Watch and the seed depot. Better yet go grow some of his gear out like I did and see what happens. No argument here..... I have grown the Dead Head, Larry, 818, and Tahoe og. All were great plants. Go buy some of these new U.S. breeders seeds and see what happens? I have grown 150+ strains from many breeders over the years and in the last year or so I have seen many of these so called breeders U.S. breeders plants hermie like mad. This is no accident! Time will tell with many of these breeders but by then it will be too late for growers that didn't heed the warnings. Lost money, time, and many seeded out crops to come in the future.


Damn Skates, you gonna spread your paranoia to every thread on the site or what?.....go chill out Skates .....you got a little yellow man in your head.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 25, 2012)

this is a grow forum.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 27, 2012)

itsfukery the way they almost lie to us wiit the pics
yeah pic is a GDP but its a one outa fifty plant 
you gotta gro that many to see a plant like that 
sum have rarer pics then that on wrightup 
almost like a lie -deff deceit unless it said 
rhis is a one out of fity plant all yours is not gona look like this 

but no nuthin is said and you assume this is the adverage plant 
your own assumtion but they planted it in your mind 

pure fukery - so customer dont get whut he expects 
they sell three times as many then if they had been honest 

honest =maybe two pics one say this is the adv plant other say 
if you are lucky you will see aplant like this odds are one outa fifty 

they loose sale but gain respect 
and we know whut we are geting into 


just my ignorant 2 cents


----------



## Subbie (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's a look at 6 weeks. I screwed up the GDP, way to many small buds. I have clones tho so I may give it another shot.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> itsfukery the way they almost lie to us wiit the pics
> yeah pic is a GDP but its a one outa fifty plant
> you gotta gro that many to see a plant like that
> sum have rarer pics then that on wrightup
> ...


would be nice to see somthin purple fully.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 27, 2012)

an im not just hollern at these people they all do the same thing sum more extreme and pronounce difference in whut you get and the pic that made you buy it 
its fuker i tell you 

i member waitin for my black water by cc to turn befo i realized i had been had and ill be waitin there till the cows come home and still would not have seen no purple 

once again fukery in the first degree


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 27, 2012)

now subbie dats a nice plant but is dat whut you was lookin for or did you expect to see sumtin close to the ad pic 

you tell me 

am i carazy or whut 

dis shit is fuked up 
im tired of it 
an i wish i coud say like dat guy in network im not gona take it any more 
whut da fuk we sposed to be a buch of dum mauhfukas day can pall anything on us 

autos dat dont auto 
femed seeds wit males 
herms up da zzz
seeds dont germ 
im tired of dis shit 
an des fuken auctions make me want to hurt sumbody 

give us a fukn break 
we payin yo fukn mortgage 
on aseed that god gave to the peeople 

I an I

like fkn forest gump 
dats all igot to say about dat


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2012)

as long as i can get a decent yield the rest means little to me wat colr.everyone says has the taste and smell.mine look sweet.glad i gottem.rdr.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 27, 2012)

I had some bud rot problems because they were so dense. Some purpling but not heavy, cold temps would help. I just put an 8 week clone in 12/12, hope the air dries out and I can finish this one. Pics to come.
Not cloning it but I have 5 more seeds, plus a lot I made with PlushB, GDP, and Blackwater males.


----------



## Subbie (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sorry I dont understand Ebonics.



Dwezelitsame said:


> now subbie dats a nice plant but is dat whut you was lookin for or did you expect to see sumtin close to the ad pic
> 
> you tell me
> 
> ...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2012)

Subbie said:


> Here's a look at 6 weeks. I screwed up the GDP, way to many small buds. I have clones tho so I may give it another shot.
> 
> View attachment 2271375View attachment 2271381View attachment 2271376View attachment 2271377View attachment 2271378View attachment 2271379View attachment 2271380


looks sweet. i may get another pac.strong females inside and out takin 100F temps outside beautiful plants .can tel will really purple up out doors inthis heat, i have 2 inside also impresssive 24 days flower.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> I had some bud rot problems because they were so dense. Some purpling but not heavy, cold temps would help. I just put an 8 week clone in 12/12, hope the air dries out and I can finish this one. Pics to come.
> Not cloning it but I have 5 more seeds, plus a lot I made with PlushB, GDP, and Blackwater males.


yures were dense.hope mine get like that.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 27, 2012)

oh im wit you i got em cant wait to try em 
heard green is good wit dem 

but between me and you friend id like to see sum of mine look like da pic 
is dat askin for to much to say have like half come out lookin like the pic that made me buy them 
you think ill see hlf whut you say


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 27, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> I had some bud rot problems because they were so dense. Some purpling but not heavy, cold temps would help. I just put an 8 week clone in 12/12, hope the air dries out and I can finish this one. Pics to come.
> Not cloning it but I have 5 more seeds, plus a lot I made with PlushB, GDP, and Blackwater males.


Yea, definitely gotta have great airflow in the last few weeks. I had a little bit of mold right in the middle of the main tops.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 27, 2012)

would relly be nice if one day in the future whut you buy will be whut you get 

not 2 percent of the package if that 



i dont mind being the bad guy on this one
maybe i expect the truth for my $$ and im asking to much


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2012)

theres no strait out purple indoor strain,thats a ripening color.heres mine and a bit of lemon og kush.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 27, 2012)

you sayin it doent ripen indoors ??

its all good im just makin noise 
sumtimes better to make noise then keep erryting inside 
all good i bought grandaddy purple got grandaddy green fine im glad errybody is good wit dat cause i am too 

so i need special setup an cold weather special nutes special soil then ill see whut how many like the pic out of ten


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 27, 2012)

nice work there 
nice grow 
you did your part 
A+ job 
commendable 

respect 
on yo gardening skills 
when it moves its gona be grndaday purple 
or is it just going out as good weed 
or you gona give the whole story say this just a green pheno for whole movment 

if so do you think you gona be asked wheres da purple


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nice work there
> nice grow
> you did your part
> A+ job
> ...


i'm sorry i dont understand ebonics.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

raiderman said:


> as long as i can get a decent yield the rest means little to me wat colr.everyone says has the taste and smell.mine look sweet.glad i gottem.rdr.


thats a beautiful cat raiderman


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2012)

thank yu ,,thats Rusty he's been gone 6 days,havent seen him.7 yr buddy.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

raiderman said:


> thank yu ,,thats Rusty he's been gone 6 days,havent seen him.7 yr buddy.


oh my god raiderman i hope he comes home. hes a really good looking cat bro, that just made me sad.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2012)

he runs out on me sometimes,,,thanx for yur concern,he may have strayed but not like him..wild animals out herecant ever tell,,,,hes a pro at gettin lost also..have a good night and enjoy yure self..rdr.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 28, 2012)

GDP (no stretch pheno) @ 8 weeks...chop chop!!!
View attachment 2272116View attachment 2272114View attachment 2272119


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2012)

is that normal for her three bladed leaves ?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 28, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> is that normal for her three bladed leaves ?


yes on most phenos

will have pics of the others over the next few days, 6 more


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> GDP (no stretch pheno) @ 8 weeks...chop chop!!!
> View attachment 2272116View attachment 2272114View attachment 2272119


bEAUTIFUL PLANTS AND FAT ,GOOD JOB.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2012)

agree.............


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jul 28, 2012)

Damn, Higher, great job. You found the same pheno as me...
















GREAT FIND!!! There are lots of purple plants showing up all over in these packs. You don't need some magical recipe, but it does help to have a cooler room, water with colder h2o, nutrients, all that seem to play a role. 
DEWEZEL: I'm sorry if you aren't happy or didn't end up with what you were looking for. We aren't doing a smoke and mirror show to try and sell you guys on a purple strain. But these are F1's to my knowledge, maybe not, and there will be pheno variation. As the seeds get worked and continue being worked back to the original momma, I'm sure that purple will be in every seed. Cheers, and I hope we haven't lost your interest. We appreciate you, and thanks for putting up your opinion, good or bad, we want to hear em, and deal with them accordingly.
THANKS.


----------



## MadMangos (Jul 29, 2012)

KensGDP CLONE

DAY 49


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks, nice pics too...u're gonna really like the others i have...imo the others have a sweeter and stronger scent to the indica dom.
my tallest one has the best scent...obviously the more sativa traits is bringing on the flavor
all mine are purple...some pure purple

i've grown Mendo Purps for years and at first it was only getting a lil purple to the end even with the colder temps. i was also using advanced nutrients, but only a few of the products. i upgraded to the full advanced nutrients line, including all the bene's which made the difference. from there the Mendo Purps was pure purple at 6 weeks.
so once your growing conditions are right, including temp, humidity, etc. and feeding the plant what it wants, then that shit gonna purple!!! 




northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Damn, Higher, great job. You found the same pheno as me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 29, 2012)

i have not tried any of min yet 
but i know now from odds based on whut i have seen i must except 
i might not see a plant like the cover pic on pack

its the way the game is played 
kens gear no diff from any other out 
take a 1 /100 shot put on pack 
not saying its a one out of one hundred plant 

man look at this pic im geting a pack of those LO fkn L 

supposed you went to buy a red car when delivered it was gray 
supposed you bought gallon of paint for living room get home and its black 

would be nice if it said warning pic shown is a one out of fifty plant your ods might be better or worst 

i was just makin noise its a shame but the way it is -so ill prolly get maybe ten green phenos just sayin - thats if i get ten to germ -LOL

when i started smokin in 1965 no pretty colors like this about 10 strains now whut about 3 hundred 

when i started seeds were free had to clean yo weed to smoke -all my shirts had holes from seeds poping 
now mary being held hostage for large ransum -sum take yo ransum $$ dont release mary -got mary tied up in there basment 
let mary go god gave mary to the people 


most to youg to understand whut my complaints are only seen this today 

so just call me crazy i dont agree wit you either but i agree that you have a right to say whutever you want



I an I 





.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's another one...smells incredible


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 29, 2012)

looks real good higher...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2012)

beautiful plants


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jul 29, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i have not tried any of min yet
> but i know now from odds based on whut i have seen i must except
> i might not see a plant like the cover pic on pack
> 
> ...


Ahh, no worries. I appreciate your opinion, and wisdom. When you started smoking I wasn't even born yet, so I have NO business trying to argue with you one bit. All I'll say, is so far I've heard MOSTLY 100% germ rates, and people are pulling a purple plant out of every pack it seems. There should be more than that. You will definitely find a SOLID purple more often than 1/50. I would be SHOCKED if that were the case. Either way, like I said. We appreciate your business. Pop them seeds. You may be delightfully surprised at what you find. G'day.


----------



## hovering (Jul 29, 2012)

IMO, images of strains should be looked at as indicating the strains _*POTENTIAL ONLY*_ since phenotypes vary and people's gardening abilities vary as well. At least that is how I look at images.

Speaking of which... I will be putting up some images of my GDP phenotype soon.

I cracked 3 beans, got 2 females and 1 male which I collected pollen from.

Both my females were purple, I kept one.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jul 30, 2012)

^ Ya, and i was under the impression that everyone's will look a little different just based on techniques used as well as the nutrients. I know organic grown colors up WAY easier.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2012)

i'll pic mine more once they beef up.


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 30, 2012)

WE are 99% sure Ken of GDP is one of them shill breeders. The TRUTH sees thru LIES!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 30, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> WE are 99% sure Ken of GDP is one of them shill breeders. The TRUTH sees thru LIES!


thats just cause they unfreinded you too chuck your a joke. who in the seed industry is not a fed by your standards?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 30, 2012)

My GDP recieved from the very real person and chill dude NW GDP REP, chuch your a tard


----------



## yesum (Jul 31, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> WE are 99% sure Ken of GDP is one of them shill breeders. The TRUTH sees thru LIES!


 I just harvested some Ken's GDP, should I throw it out?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 31, 2012)

lol........


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 31, 2012)

Gdp #3


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 31, 2012)

Gdp #7


----------



## Subbie (Jul 31, 2012)

Looking good. How far along are these?






Higher Medz said:


> Gdp #7
> View attachment 2276264View attachment 2276266


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 31, 2012)

Subbie said:


> Looking good. How far along are these?


that was when harvested yesterday...doing 2 or 3 more tonite


----------



## raiderman (Jul 31, 2012)

i have 3 flowering,one alot more than the others,hope mine come out like that.


----------



## Subbie (Jul 31, 2012)

How many days in flower did you go? I'm at 45 days in flower, getting ansi.



Higher Medz said:


> that was when harvested yesterday...doing 2 or 3 more tonite


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 31, 2012)

Subbie said:


> How many days in flower did you go? I'm at 45 days in flower, getting ansi.


all were ready between 56 - 60 days
the more indica leaning the pheno, the faster it finishes
if i were you, i'd flush em soon, or at end of week 7 if using final phase


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

GDP #3...my fav so far. pure purple from top to bottom and strongest scent of all
View attachment 2277061


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Aug 1, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!! Congrats on such an awesome job. You sir have caught my eye. You feel like running the BAY 11 for us all to see?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

thanks bro...the Bay 11 i ordered from the tude as they dropped. problem is i've been losing all of my recent orders in customs. my recent order with the Bay 11 was also taken. have lost so much recently that was thinking of taking a break from buying. but i will have to re-order the Bay 11 as it's a must have for me. problem is the country where i live is so small that customs have picked up on the shipping methods of seeds. only way i get them is if packed in a spine of a cd case which only certain companies do.

btw what's the status of the Blue Dream drop?


----------



## hovering (Aug 1, 2012)

Absolutely FUCKING SICK resin profile on our Grand Daddy Purp. The flavor and aroma profiles don't suck either... Grand Daddy Purp is so good I am starting a journal to follow her next bloom cycle, 3 weeks into it and she is looking even more killer than the first time. Grand Daddy Purp is our first strain from Ken. We couldn't be happier and either could our patients, they love it too  

RECOMMENDED.


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Aug 1, 2012)

hovering said:


> Absolutely FUCKING SICK resin profile on our GDP. The flavor and aroma profiles don't suck either... Grand Daddy Purple is so good I am starting a journal to follow her next bloom cycle, 3 weeks into it and she is looking even more killer than the first time. GDP is our first strain from Ken. We couldn't be happier and either could our patients, they love it too
> 
> RECOMMENDED.


beautiful bro..


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

hovering said:


> Absolutely FUCKING SICK resin profile on our Grand Daddy Purp. The flavor and aroma profiles don't suck either... Grand Daddy Purp is so good I am starting a journal to follow her next bloom cycle, 3 weeks into it and she is looking even more killer than the first time. Grand Daddy Purp is our first strain from Ken. We couldn't be happier and either could our patients, they love it too
> 
> RECOMMENDED.


cutting my last 2 tonite. 1 of the phenos looks more like this one


----------



## hovering (Aug 1, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Damn, Higher, great job. You found the same pheno as me...


Hi NWGDPREP. Wondering if any of Kens strains are known for potential CBD's or THCv? Thanks!


----------



## Subbie (Aug 1, 2012)

NICE! I hate u but in a good way 




hovering said:


> Absolutely FUCKING SICK resin profile on our Grand Daddy Purp. The flavor and aroma profiles don't suck either... Grand Daddy Purp is so good I am starting a journal to follow her next bloom cycle, 3 weeks into it and she is looking even more killer than the first time. Grand Daddy Purp is our first strain from Ken. We couldn't be happier and either could our patients, they love it too
> 
> RECOMMENDED.


----------



## Subbie (Aug 1, 2012)

Since I screwed up so badly on the GDP, here are Bay 11 and Ken's Kush at day 47


----------



## raiderman (Aug 1, 2012)

nice.......


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

GDP #2...this one got mostly purple


----------



## raiderman (Aug 1, 2012)

great job,,thats some high $ bud there.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

that's 4sure


----------



## Subbie (Aug 1, 2012)

Well done. I wonder what the real percentage getting this pheno is. I have 3 female GDP and no purple. Maybe 1 in 10 seeds will give u this pheno? That's a complete guess.








Higher Medz said:


> GDP #2...this one got mostly purple
> View attachment 2277944View attachment 2277946View attachment 2277947


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

Subbie said:


> Well done. I wonder what the real percentage getting this pheno is. I have 3 female GDP and no purple. Maybe 1 in 10 seeds will give u this pheno? That's a complete guess.


what week they at?
i flowered 7. got a range of phenos. and all got purple like this
so i believe all should get purple, once grown right


----------



## raiderman (Aug 1, 2012)

what are the chances of gettin them this size in airation pots.63 days in lemon og.
also i have 3 gdp flowering couple 3 weex in.1 far right yellow bucket.


----------



## hovering (Aug 1, 2012)

Subbie said:


> Well done. I wonder what the real percentage getting this pheno is. I have 3 female GDP and no purple. Maybe 1 in 10 seeds will give u this pheno? That's a complete guess.


My real percentage was 66% purple pheno (2 out of 3 of my seeds). I popped 3 seeds, got 2 female (both purple pheno so I guess 100% purple for my females) and 1 male that I collected pollen from. Some day I will find out if that pollen sends the purple to 2 of my mothers....


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

looks real good. those are from dna?



raiderman said:


> what are the chances of gettin them this size in airation pots.63 days in lemon og.
> also i have 3 gdp flowering couple 3 weex in.1 far right yellow bucket.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2012)

yes sir.veged them like 27 days,flowered 9 weex so far. and got this.they coild go another week easily.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 2, 2012)

nice. i'm now harvesting my holy grail kush and chocolate kush's this weekend
both from dna too


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 2, 2012)

raiderman said:


> yes sir.veged them like 27 days,flowered 9 weex so far. and got this.they coild go another week easily.


they are from seed or clone?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2012)

thanx ,they were purchased attitude seeds,all6 germed,but i mange to trip and kill one early in life,lol,.i done thier chocolope and its unbelievable if yu like toffe dank weed....that holy grail on my list...gettin og18 and purple og18 and another 6 pac of choice this weekend.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 2, 2012)

i also have 4 chocolope from reg. seeds to harvest soon
2 are a nice mixed pheno. 1 is a choc. thai dom pheno, and 1 is a cannalope haze dom pheno

that holy grail is nice, but of all 14 strains i'm testin now, the choc. kush is looking like it might be the best of the lot. they are dank as hell and has a great yield. would def suggest these


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> nice. i'm now harvesting my holy grail kush and chocolate kush's this weekend
> both from dna too


party time weekend....thanx may graaba pac this weekend...i'll have some dried lemon og friday.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 2, 2012)

hahaha...party has started since friday gone. have been cutting since.
i'm at about 20 plants trimmed up atm
about 55 to go


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 2, 2012)

so quick. you dehumidify your herb?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2012)

i jus hang it up fans oscilate across...i pulled it sunday morning i hope its dry friday.i have some purps ready to pull but be disrespectful to post it here.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 2, 2012)

which kind of purps? mendo?
i've also grown that, but can't compare to the gdp


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 2, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> nice. i'm now harvesting my holy grail kush and chocolate kush's this weekend
> both from dna too


Could you post some pics of the Choc kushs? Thats the next strain on my list along with Martin kush


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Could you post some pics of the Choc kushs? Thats the next strain on my list along with Martin kush


that was 3 yrs ago ,that computer got messed up and lost the data.but i am tempted to do a pac of choco kush.maybe its here riu i'll look ....


----------



## puffenuff (Aug 2, 2012)

Glad I found this thread, ken's genetics are the tits. Im in the middle of week 5 with some ken's kush. I'll have to post some pics up later today to share the beauty.


----------



## Subbie (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm just hitting week 7 12/12. As u can see not much purple and nothing like yours (this is at week 6). Were yours darker at 6 weeks?






Higher Medz said:


> what week they at?
> i flowered 7. got a range of phenos. and all got purple like this
> so i believe all should get purple, once grown right


----------



## STEADY BLAZING (Aug 2, 2012)

any info on kens kush???


----------



## puffenuff (Aug 2, 2012)

STEADY BLAZING said:


> any info on kens kush???


I'll post some pics later, but I can say mine is frosty as fuck mid week 5 and it looks to be done right at 8 weeks. I plan on growing it again if thats any indication for you.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Could you post some pics of the Choc kushs? Thats the next strain on my list along with Martin kush


o his choco kush ,sorry.yea i'd like to see that.


----------



## puffenuff (Aug 2, 2012)

Some Ken's Kush around middle of week 5 bloom. About to hit them with some high doses of phosphorus and potassium for a little while before they get flushed and harvested. Great strain to work with, easy to grow and beautiful.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> which kind of purps? mendo?
> i've also grown that, but can't compare to the gdp


its a dutch purps .from amsterdam.gdp twice purple than my present 65 day flower purps..has 3 phenos in mine the good,the bad and the ugly,lol.but yield hafass..switchin my approach wen this finished have some good strains.may get a pac or 2 gdp...


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

raiderman said:


> its a dutch purps .from amsterdam.gdp twice purple than my present 65 day flower purps..has 3 phenos in mine the good,the bad and the ugly,lol.but yield hafass..switchin my approach wen this finished have some good strains.may get a pac or 2 gdp...



here's the chocolate kush @ 52 days...3 diff phenos


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

@ 62 days


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice bro!!! That confirms it, I'm gonna have to grow me some


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2012)

that choco kush fatass tops.everything i ever growed from there was large.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 5, 2012)

my last GDP


----------



## yesum (Aug 5, 2012)

Early smoking of the GDP has it as a mellow, balanced buzz. A little more active(sativa?) than I wanted but not bad, might be a good thing to move around a little more. Potency is quite good, not knockout.

Taste is sweet and floral I guess. Nice stuff. I need to smoke it for a week to really assess it. Will write a smoke report then.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Aug 6, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> thanks bro...the Bay 11 i ordered from the tude as they dropped. problem is i've been losing all of my recent orders in customs. my recent order with the Bay 11 was also taken. have lost so much recently that was thinking of taking a break from buying. but i will have to re-order the Bay 11 as it's a must have for me. problem is the country where i live is so small that customs have picked up on the shipping methods of seeds. only way i get them is if packed in a spine of a cd case which only certain companies do.
> 
> btw what's the status of the Blue Dream drop?


Wow, PM me and let's talk. Ahh, the BLUE DREAM DROP... All I can tell you is that it's gonna BLOW YOU AWAY!!! ULTIMATE in/outdoor strain with a huge yield. It's gonna be the "BAY DREAM" and be a mix of our cup winning BAY11 and the blue dream. YOUR PICS ARE AMAZING and blew Ken away. He was excited to say the least.



hovering said:


> Absolutely FUCKING SICK resin profile on our Grand Daddy Purp. The flavor and aroma profiles don't suck either... Grand Daddy Purp is so good I am starting a journal to follow her next bloom cycle, 3 weeks into it and she is looking even more killer than the first time. Grand Daddy Purp is our first strain from Ken. We couldn't be happier and either could our patients, they love it too
> 
> RECOMMENDED.


DUDE! YOU KILLED IT!!! Awesome job. Please PM me we need to talk.



hovering said:


> Hi NWGDPREP. Wondering if any of Kens strains are known for potential CBD's or THCv? Thanks!


Um, they can be but we don not advertise any of our strains as being a HIGH CBD profile plant. Breeding is definitely key in the high CBD production, but GDP is known for being a truly medicinal plant in all aspects, alleviating pain, nausea, sleep disorders, and lots of other problems. I'd say it has a decent amount of CBD, but nothing like Harlequin or others are known for.



STEADY BLAZING said:


> any info on kens kush???


Sure! It's an OG x GDP x Sour Diesel. Not a pure OG, but has the terpines, and structure of the OG. I love it.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2012)

wats this bay dream drop.never heard of it.sounds sweet.mine are 30 days flower,real frosty,will pic wen some size gets goin.thier all topped in big buckets so we'll see,one is already purpling the leaves.


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 9, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> If Swerve is dea then why does he have solid genetics? He has had a few herm problems like most breeders but he makes it known and fixes the problems. Could this be why these fed/dea pigs are stealing his strain names and selling their hermie genetics that were supposedly made using swerve's gear? Crom from Canobi genetics is one of these scumbags. Go look at his threads at Weed Watch and the seed depot. Better yet go grow some of his gear out like I did and see what happens. No argument here..... I have grown the Dead Head, Larry, 818, and Tahoe og. All were great plants. Go buy some of these new U.S. breeders seeds and see what happens? I have grown 150+ strains from many breeders over the years and in the last year or so I have seen many of these so called breeders U.S. breeders plants hermie like mad. This is no accident! Time will tell with many of these breeders but by then it will be too late for growers that didn't heed the warnings. Lost money, time, and many seeded out crops to come in the future.


He need to shoot me a buck or two for the 18 buddahz I cut up!


----------



## hovering (Aug 9, 2012)

Day 30 Flower and HOLYFUCK!!! we are loving her


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2012)

hovering said:


> Day 30 Flower and HOLYFUCK!!! we are loving her


thats wat mine are lookin like.ns job.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Aug 12, 2012)

***ANYONE WITH HIGH-RES PICTURES, OR ANY PICS, JPEG, ETC. PLEASE PM ME SO I CAN HAVE YOU EMAIL THEM TO ME***

We are trying to build our site, and ALL your photo's WILL be used, we will have some sort of promotional offer that follows.

People have emailed us that DO NOT visit these sites, and want to see what has come from these seeds! You guys have come thru with BEAUTIFUL pics and we want them to be seen!!!

Please PM me and let's see what we can put together.

Thanks- NW


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2012)

sounds cool,mine are frostier than th lemon og.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 13, 2012)

Its a girl!!!! Hopefully ill get more purple outta her. She's more on the indica side so far.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome, like to hear that! Were trying to figure out what we can do... maybe throw some t-shirts out to you guys, something cool... I'll see what I can do. I have a GDP shirt and a BAY 11 shirt I rock all over the town. I get plenty of looks, and lots of "GDP" catcalls!!! Love it. REP'n that shit!


----------



## Diggidy McDank (Aug 13, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Awesome, like to hear that! Were trying to figure out what we can do... maybe throw some t-shirts out to you guys, something cool... I'll see what I can do. I have a GDP shirt and a BAY 11 shirt I rock all over the town. I get plenty of looks, and lots of "GDP" catcalls!!! Love it. REP'n that shit!


How about a free pack of the Bay Dream before its debut release ......I'd love to see a thread by Hovering on that...Sounds sick and Hovering's reports are the bomb yo


----------



## raiderman (Aug 13, 2012)

heres 2 in the front yellow buckets,one on the side,3 total.,,,from 4 or 5 days ago.will pick later this week weni get time.i can take better pics.


----------



## Dr. Robert Blanco (Aug 16, 2012)

is the "Sea Of Seed's" web site a reputable source for GDP?


----------



## Subbie (Aug 18, 2012)

I chopped my GDP's at 62 days. As a first grow I think I did ok, learned alot and can definitely do better. On the bright side, I have material for bubble  As for the Bay 11 and Ken's Kush, they are still under the lights and its day 64 for them. Thats a 2 quart jar and there is still one main cola GDP in the room that wasnt ready.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2012)

day38 and less.bottom one over nuted a bit but not to bad.


----------



## Subbie (Aug 19, 2012)

Thats coming along Raider, it'll be changing colors soon.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Aug 19, 2012)

Good job guys!!! Looking real good Raider, Subbie, congrats on a successful harvest!


----------



## hovering (Aug 20, 2012)

Grand Daddy Purp getting closer at 41 Days...

Holy Fuck she's a beauty, the resin rails are absolutely insane.


----------



## yesum (Aug 20, 2012)

Hovering, if you have not smoked GDP before you are in for a treat imo. The look of the flowers is quite stunning too. It stinks more than any pot I have grown or it seems that way.

Maybe the seals on the mason jars are shot, but I can smell this thru the jars.


----------



## Subbie (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful!

Is it me or the resin has a purple tint? I see lavender bubble hash in your future, how kewl is that!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2012)

i hope it looks like that.good job.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 21, 2012)

dat shit be bru-ti-ful

to the ninth power


----------



## Subbie (Aug 21, 2012)

I just smoked a ill before going to bed last night for the first time, had to try it. Was a bit harsh, no cure yet, it took about 5 minutes to creep up and slap me and then I went night night. 

Is exactly why I grew it, indica bedtime medicine.




yesum said:


> Hovering, if you have not smoked GDP before you are in for a treat imo. The look of the flowers is quite stunning too. It stinks more than any pot I have grown or it seems that way.
> 
> Maybe the seals on the mason jars are shot, but I can smell this thru the jars.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 21, 2012)

> Is it me or the resin has a purple tint?


no not just you 
i see too

seems more color on edges of leafs


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2012)

i bet that bud candy do more for it.


----------



## Subbie (Aug 22, 2012)

So I'm opening the curing jar on the GDP everyday and wow does it smell nice! Is it bad that I just sit there with my face in the jar?  I know in another day or 2 I'll have to stop opening it, but I'll enjoy doing so while I can. Btw, chopped all the Bay 11's will get pic's up shortly.


----------



## Subbie (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are the Bay 11 and Ken's Kush chopped. No kidding the Kush smells like lemon pledge, and I seemed to have gotten an alien Bay 11 pheno, weird l looking thing.

Bay 11


Ken's Kush. I definitely got a GDP pheno on this one and its really sticky.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Aug 23, 2012)

Subbie, you look like you may have gotten a lil' close to the light, but overall, that BAY 11 looks like the foxtail'ed examples we had at our booth. I'm diggin the vases, nice touch. They snapped a pic of my girl and I (w/ the vases) and put us in the new HighTimes Medical issue covering the cup.
So your Kens Kush turned purple? That's cool, yet it smells like lemon pledge you say... like a typical OG then? Congrats, you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Subbie (Aug 24, 2012)

Ya I sure did get to close to the light, wasnt much I could do was afraid to bend it so I just let it go. Glad ya liked the vase, the thing was about to tip over those buds were about 15"s long.




northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Subbie, you look like you may have gotten a lil' close to the light, but overall, that BAY 11 looks like the foxtail'ed examples we had at our booth. I'm diggin the vases, nice touch. They snapped a pic of my girl and I (w/ the vases) and put us in the new HighTimes Medical issue covering the cup.
> So your Kens Kush turned purple? That's cool, yet it smells like lemon pledge you say... like a typical OG then? Congrats, you did a wonderful job!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2012)

heres one,,i caused it to hermie jus a bit,trust me..smells like sour grapes ,def want couple more pacs.res still under lights .its heavy big plant ,may get around. 2 zips by guess.excuse te cat hair,lol....big heavy plant.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2012)

i noticed a few hermie seeds that are ripe,lol,i'm gonna dry them out...


----------



## puffenuff (Sep 5, 2012)

Dude, what's up wth the webs or is that hair on the bud? Looks good though, I can smell it from here!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2012)

its cat hair, i have a few cats,lol.veged only 2 weex outside,flowered inside cuz heat was up there 110


----------



## I85BLAX (Sep 5, 2012)

raiderman said:


> heres one,,i caused it to hermie jus a bit,trust me..smells like sour grapes ,def want couple more pacs.res still under lights .its heavy big plant ,may get around. 2 zips by guess.excuse te cat hair,lol....big heavy plant.


looks great!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2012)

thanx,heres the 12 hour hiding place for this one,we'll let it go to wenever,short heavy plant.teres another hid out to,lol,my garden is packed jus enuff room to keep these las 2 goin..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2012)

wheres the rep of the thread.


----------



## jessica d (Sep 6, 2012)

Anybody notice GDP sleeping at night? The leaves on mine droop at night but if left on 24hr a day I never notice it.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Sep 6, 2012)

jessica d said:


> Anybody notice GDP sleeping at night? The leaves on mine droop at night but if left on 24hr a day I never notice it.


Plants will do that, it's like they are sleeping. however it could also mean you have pests or pm.


----------



## heresSMOKEY (Sep 6, 2012)

nice.. totally awesome


----------



## jessica d (Sep 6, 2012)

Just very drastic for GDP, even the clones. After a nap they r good, No spots or PM signs on my GDP but i will keep a close eye, a dry year. Thanks


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 6, 2012)

raiderman said:


> wheres the rep?


 repin ..........


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2012)

i mean from te thread starter.than x tho.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2012)

heres a couple zips gdp,got 2.25 dry oz.sticky and dense,taste and smell sour grapes. ,to sticky to trim properly.


----------



## yesum (Sep 6, 2012)

Those are very pretty buds man ^^^ Do not recall if you have sampled this yet but it is now my numba 1 strain. MLI being #2 I now I guess? Damn it is a fun high.

I had some carpet fibers or something stuck to my buds. I got a magnifier and tweezers and removed it. You gonna just leave the hairs or do as I did?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 7, 2012)

raiderman said:


> heres a couple zips gdp,got 2.25 dry oz.sticky and dense,taste and smell sour grapes. ,to sticky to trim properly.


 look like the pheno i got with mor epurple in it . .. . it as dank .. .


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2012)

yesum said:


> Those are very pretty buds man ^^^ Do not recall if you have sampled this yet but it is now my numba 1 strain. MLI being #2 I now I guess? Damn it is a fun high.
> 
> I had some carpet fibers or something stuck to my buds. I got a magnifier and tweezers and removed it. You gonna just leave the hairs or do as I did?


wat hairs,lol,i do to many plants to do that..yea its a good high.,las 2 gonna be saweeet..i was wanting talk to rep,guess he split.
be ns to have about 30 or 40 like that.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> look like the pheno i got with mor epurple in it . .. . it as dank .. .


i hear ya bro ,good job to you as well.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 7, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Plants will do that, it's like they are sleeping. however it could also mean you have pests or pm.


Have you ever seen a timelapse of plants indoors? its crazy it looks like theyre breathing because they start slightly drooped then perk up by mid day when the lights the hottest then start drooping back down for night. ill try to find it and post it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsQiBjwbXxk

this isnt the original one i saw but the closest to it i could

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELP65EhsGGM&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3Dmarijuana%2Btime%2Blapse%26oq%3Dmarijuana%2Btime%2Blapse%26gs_l%3Dyoutube.3..0j0i5.16242.19429.0.19552.20.18.0.2.2.1.225.1868.7j8j2.17.0...0.0...1ac.1.21PLWGT88uY

anoither good one haha


----------



## yesum (Sep 7, 2012)

I think PNW will be back, he is still over at the other website.... Can I say it, Icmag? 

Yea, if I looked at all the crap I used to smoke with a magnifier I am sure I would throw up. Mexican mersh, all kinds of weed that had been badly handled and cared for. Only harm would be from spores from mold.

Now that I am the 'marijuana man' nothing but the best gets smoked.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2012)

last one almost done.


----------



## puffenuff (Sep 8, 2012)

Ken's Kush. The smell is ridiculous and the taste is outstanding. Very strong and potent. Highly recommending this to everyone.


----------



## antimatt3r (Sep 8, 2012)

love it!!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 9, 2012)

Raider.........it's time to kill the cats....lol....nice looking buds tho!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2012)

lol,if the room was sealed better wouldnt happen.if i put them outside moutain lions,wolves,coyotes will get them...think that las one had a couple hairs.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2012)

round 2.gdp some top strain.this is a variation of strains ,couple more pacs gdp coming.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Sep 9, 2012)

WOW, Raider, beautiful buds, great job. So those were the ones strarted outdoors? Awesome! I know you are gonna find some sweet plants. Looks like the one you got a little over 2oz. on is a winner itself! Again, great job, you made me very happy.

Puffen!!! WTF? Are those from our seed stock? I am soooo happy to see you post those. That's some dank ass kush right? Could you please PM me and lets get those pics on the GDP website.
Raider, same to you.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2012)

thanx bro,yea they veged a little outdoors 3 weex flowered indoors.


----------



## chusett (Sep 9, 2012)

So NW.. I am wondering if you like Bay 11 more.. or the GDP? I understand 11 is Sat.. but still. 

Also.. is the Dream in the works? coming soon?


----------



## hovering (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn NWRep. I was hoping you would be at Hempstalk Portland so we could get your genetics working for our patients here in Oregon.

Perhaps next year


----------



## puffenuff (Sep 10, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Puffen!!! WTF? Are those from our seed stock? I am soooo happy to see you post those. That's some dank ass kush right? Could you please PM me and lets get those pics on the GDP website.
> Raider, same to you.


Sup northwest? Glad you liked the pics! It's some killer kush, that's for sure. They were actually from clones I got from an authorized collective here in the bay area. I'll pm you right now.


----------



## hovering (Sep 10, 2012)

Ken's GDP, harvested at 58 Days... DANK!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

man seeing that makes me want to pop my other five seeds


----------



## truepunk87 (Sep 10, 2012)

Same here, I got 4 left
Gonna run them when I run ace of spades, hope I find a big stinky boy


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2012)

poppin 20 soon.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Sep 11, 2012)

chusett said:


> So NW.. I am wondering if you like Bay 11 more.. or the GDP? I understand 11 is Sat.. but still.
> 
> Also.. is the Dream in the works? coming soon?


Hmm, I have tried them both, I like the BAY more, overall. But the GDP does stuff for me that the BAY can't ya know? YES!!! The BAY Dream!!! BAY11 x Blue Dream. I'll figure out exactly what the cross is, and how it came about and report back!



hovering said:


> Damn NWRep. I was hoping you would be at Hempstalk Portland so we could get your genetics working for our patients here in Oregon.
> 
> Perhaps next year


I wanted to be there... Ken was really sick this year and unless it was local to Ken (Cali), we didn't attend. I loved Hempstalk. Great time. If you'd like, let's set up a time for me to come down there. You're lierally two hrs. from me, and I'd love to help the collectives out. Let me know


----------



## cabbagesXradia (Sep 11, 2012)

hovering said:


> ken's gdp, harvested at 58 days... Dank!


 hey what was the temp in your room out of curiosity (day and night)


----------



## hovering (Sep 11, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> I wanted to be there... Ken was really sick this year and unless it was local to Ken (Cali), we didn't attend. I loved Hempstalk. Great time. If you'd like, let's set up a time for me to come down there. You're lierally two hrs. from me, and I'd love to help the collectives out. Let me know


Sorry to hear about Ken, send him our best.


----------



## hovering (Sep 11, 2012)

cabbagesXradia said:


> hey what was the temp in your room out of curiosity (day and night)


been a little high for me this summer.. daytime 80-82, nighttime 70-72.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2012)

yea man my respect and hard work thanx to Ken.stay strong my friend.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Sep 11, 2012)

@ Hovering... just imagine that bud this winter!!! Wait till you see all the colors!!! I truly love GDP for many things, but the color has got to be one of the coolest things. Whether you're a fan or not, I believe our eyes and minds go on auto pilot when seeing more rare stuff, like purple weed for example. At least that's the case for me.

Who all has the BAY11? I wanna see that going in here!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2012)

it is impressive.


----------



## cabbagesXradia (Sep 13, 2012)

hovering said:


> been a little high for me this summer.. daytime 80-82, nighttime 70-72.


this is a nice shade for hot temps good to know thanks


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Sep 14, 2012)

Cabagaes, I have seen multiple rooms now with our GDP in full bloom, purpling up at 80 degrees. I will ALWAYS say it's gonna be darker, the cooler the temps, but it's nice to know you WILL get color out of our buds!


----------



## cabbagesXradia (Sep 14, 2012)

yes agree with cooler temps, good to know people are getting color tho good stuff . It must be "The 1" any new pics?


----------



## truepunk87 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm surprised mine went purple at upper 80's low 90's in last weeks. I bet the people growing the cut outside are gonna be beautiful ....it's been in the 50's at night this week


----------



## raiderman (Sep 15, 2012)

i'll be doin a pac bay 11 and 20 gdp,10 numb dawg wen i finish this present grow.


----------



## 806KING (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey GDP rep can you PM me cuz its telling me your box is full
Important question.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2012)

yea its full.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry guys, got that fixed!
Hit me up PM stylee


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with chuey I've been to norcal and they got the Real Grand Dad Purple I would never order from kens I'm allergic to the counterfit no offense to anyone.


----------



## dividebyzero (Sep 19, 2012)

So I am thinking these are going to be the next seeds I grow but I had a question about the GDP....how sensitive are they to nutrients? And is the GDP a pure Indica? I need a good indica strain for my body pains


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2012)

its a indica,i usedfox farm line up, minimal nutes and bud candy every watering during flowering.minimal to least on veg nutes amnts every other watering.
got 2.25 oz in 3 gallon bucket with little veg time so could have done 3 with a month veg.


----------



## cabbagesXradia (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is a grandaddy(it has never been specified as kens); this cut has been around for years before 2003 east of the bay that floats around my neighborhood, this winter I will compare it to these ken seeds.I am only skeptic because it is in seed form im very curious what hit that female, im used to this being sacred clone only. I do know of ken tho,not sure if ive actually had his purp. I got a decent female out of 5 seeds and will pop 5 more, it does already have hashy grape smell when touched.I will give it a couple runs to see what it can do.. high hopes smoke report anyone on ken seeds, hovering ?


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Sep 20, 2012)

NavySEALsVet said:


> I agree with chuey I've been to norcal and they got the Real Grand Dad Purple I would never order from kens I'm allergic to the counterfit no offense to anyone.


Kens IS the REAL GDP... The original one... The seeds were created using the FAMOUS clone only purp plant, crossed w/ a Selfed male seed. I have been seeing dank that easily rivals KENS GDP. These seeds are a twist on an already awesome strain.


dividebyzero said:


> So I am thinking these are going to be the next seeds I grow but I had a question about the GDP....how sensitive are they to nutrients? And is the GDP a pure Indica? I need a good indica strain for my body pains


It's a MOSTLY indica strain. EVERY nug I have seen finished was rock hard like the momma.



cabbagesXradia said:


> View attachment 2341916View attachment 2341917
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a grandaddy(it has never been specified as kens); this cut has been around for years before 2003 east of the bay that floats around my neighborhood, this winter I will compare it to these ken seeds.I am only skeptic because it is in seed form im very curious what hit that female, im used to this being sacred clone only. I do know of ken tho,not sure if ive actually had his purp. I got a decent female out of 5 seeds and will pop 5 more, it does already have hashy grape smell when touched.I will give it a couple runs to see what it can do.. high hopes smoke report anyone on ken seeds, hovering ?


Looks like KENS, but who knows. Besides, there is so much "GDP" in Cali...


----------



## Marijuana for Athletes (Sep 24, 2012)

hey im growing 20 gdp outdoors and they will be in veg for about 4 months. whats the smallest pot size you recommend that wont root bound them? and how do you think they will turn out with so much veg time?

thanks


----------



## Marijuana for Athletes (Sep 25, 2012)

thought id put a pic of 2 of the weird gdp plants im growing first one well nothing wrong really i guess he is just special now for the second one i dont know what to say its been like that since it spouted not growing much at all and no extra leaves.


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 25, 2012)

Marijuana for Athletes said:


> View attachment 2348708 thought id put a pic of 2 of the weird gdp plants im growing first one well nothing wrong really i guess he is just special now for the second one i dont know what to say its been like that since it spouted not growing much at all and no extra leaves.View attachment 2348721


Dude thats not cannabis.


----------



## Marijuana for Athletes (Sep 25, 2012)

DoomBrew420 said:


> Dude thats not cannabis.


that was my first thought but it came in the 10 pac from kens gdp

im going to grow it and see what it turns out to be


----------



## Scroga (Sep 25, 2012)

I've got subs jack the ripper thats doin the same thing...its a sprout that hasn't developed for near 
On 3 weeks...looks healthy but in stasis..???


----------



## truepunk87 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yea that second pic looks like the little sprouts that show up in our potting mix at work. Its just a weed


----------



## Marijuana for Athletes (Sep 25, 2012)

all i can say is that is came from a cannabis seed from kens gdp


----------



## truepunk87 (Sep 25, 2012)

What kind of soil are you growing in? One of my GDP had it's leaves grow together like your first pic, it never quit doing it but it didn't effect its growth.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Sep 25, 2012)

Marijuana for Athletes said:


> hey im growing 20 gdp outdoors and they will be in veg for about 4 months. whats the smallest pot size you recommend that wont root bound them? and how do you think they will turn out with so much veg time?
> 
> thanks


I'd go with at least 100 gallon.



Marijuana for Athletes said:


> that was my first thought but it came in the 10 pac from kens gdp
> 
> im going to grow it and see what it turns out to be


1. your medium is WAYYY to dry.
2. you are having lockout/and or deficiencies due to your medium/non ph'd nutes/soil.
3. I would seriously think about starting over at this point.
4. BOTH plants are in shock.


----------



## Marijuana for Athletes (Sep 25, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> I'd go with at least 100 gallon.
> 
> 
> 1. your medium is WAYYY to dry.
> ...


10 gallon sounds right.

actualy my medium is not dry at all its just the surfurs were i put a litle mulch and bark to keep from driing out to fast. no the only deficiency out of 20 plants is the weird 3 leaf one and then the weird other one trust me all the others are perfect. none of my plants are in shock the one with two leaves i guess is just shit like having a retard kid (no offence) same as the other one.

this is what only 2 out of 20 looked like in their jiffy pellets before i took them out in the sun


----------



## cabbagesXradia (Sep 26, 2012)

It looks like a mutation to me to . pretty much like having a retard kid it happens


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2012)

i have a sfv x dpd plant that put out 4 ns leaves now then no more stalk,mutation,2 out of 30 total plants.


----------



## I85BLAX (Sep 26, 2012)

marijuana for athletes said:


> View attachment 2348708 thought id put a pic of 2 of the weird gdp plants im growing first one well nothing wrong really i guess he is just special now for the second one i dont know what to say its been like that since it spouted not growing much at all and no extra leaves.View attachment 2348721


they'll be okay


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, right on, hope they kick back into swing. The yellow on the first plant pic, and the plant in general looks like it needs something.


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 27, 2012)

GRAND DADDY PURP REP I sent you private message back in June it was marked as read but you did not respond I will try it again but in public.

ipient Users: 

northwest.GDP.rep 
 

 06-29-2012, 10:27 AM 
*thecoolman* 





Able To Roll A Joint *Able to roll a joint*




Join DateJul 2011Posts94 

*




Kens Kush*

I am looking for a legitimate Cali kush with a strong piney fuel smell and have been contemplating
kens kush but cant find much info. I did see that on a scale of 1 to 10 you only rate kens GDP a 7 overall
How would you rate the Kens Kush? How is the smell strength description etc the description effervescent seems vague. It seems like many so called kush seeds only end up with a spicy smell which is not acceptable
to my patients. I also noticed bud genius rates kens kush as lower thc than the gdp in the testing samples can you confirm this as i have very sick patients with a tolerance. I also am concerned about germination rates as I see one grower on the forums claims he has been through several packs received through you and the kush seeds were not viable. Also is attitude the place to get them for my medical grow and is there a guarantee of viability. 

Thank you,
AZ medical caregiver ​


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 27, 2012)

y why dont you just ask the question and not be all . . im 12, i know you got my birthday invitation why havent you RSVP , and here it si


----------



## Redman79 (Sep 28, 2012)

About how many females are you guys averaging in a pack of 10???


----------



## puffenuff (Sep 28, 2012)

The kens kush I grew out, pics a few pages back, definitely has a fuel-like aroma and the buzz is strong and long lasting. Great for medicating.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 28, 2012)

oHsiN666 said:


> you aint fucking with me are you??? before i do the 100 cartwheels and backflips...!!! no, never smoked it. i live in a state where it just got legal, and the laws are fucking stoopid! and unfortunately, i do not travel much. so needless to say , im dying to try it!!! i have no desire to buy any Blue Dream beans, but i doesn't Ken do that one as well?


they are on cannazon.com right now


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 29, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> they'll be okay



use some air pots! theyre nice for outdoor growing because they resist root circling and if you eventually want to transplant them into the ground theyre impossible to break the roots because the pots unwrap from around them. Or even if you just let the roots run into the ground after they grow out of the pot it would be more than worth it. 

check em out!

they have em from 1L to 100L haha

http://www.superoots.com/


usa order site: http://perfectroots.com/

what youd be lookin for: http://perfectroots.com/7gallon.htm


----------



## apollo4 (Sep 29, 2012)

i grew a ten pk out,5 females,all had purple,one completely,temps in 80 s .rock hard solid buds.i let them go too long and it affected the flavor.easy plant to grow


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 29, 2012)

cannazon has 10 packs of their new strain bright moments (grape stomper x grape stomper OG) gage green genetics that is


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 30, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> y why dont you just ask the question and not be all . . im 12, i know you got my birthday invitation why havent you RSVP , and here it si


Because fucktard I already asked the question and this guy is supposed to be the rep he read it and did not respond..very unprofessional


----------



## hovering (Sep 30, 2012)

raiderman said:


> gonna do all these wen this grow finishes..best do plenty.



Sweet! Want!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2012)

thecoolman said:


> Because fucktard I already asked the question and this guy is supposed to be the rep he read it and did not respond..very unprofessional


wat kind of pm message is that,lol,i wouldnt answer it either..thats wat threads are for less its personal.i get them to and dont answer also.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 30, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> cannazon has 10 packs of their new strain bright moments (grape stomper x grape stomper OG) gage green genetics that is


nevermind they are gone now, I'm tellin you people when they have something new cop it or it will be gone in a day jus liket bodhi seeds or jaws gear or sin city seeds or maddfarmer genetics.!

they have two bomb ass different strains from maddfarmer genetics available right now:

this pick is from a guy on this site who did a grow on tripoli wicked from madd farmer and this was what he got!

View attachment 2355745

right now cannozon has : maddfarmer: strawberry frost (strawberry caugh x deep chunk x space queen), and Evil Queen: (chem d x C99 x space queen).

now you cant beat those genetics and i promise you they will be gone quick.

Mosca Seeds are bomb ass genetics but they are new to the game but don't sleep on them check what they have try it and when they are well known like ggg and bodhi you can say you have the originals

Sin City had only 3 strains left which are bomb and I can't believe they are still on the zon its: Buddhas dream (blue dream x buddhas sister),

Cherry Fuel: (Petrol x buddhas sister)

last one: buddhas on moonshine (Aliens on moonshine x buddhas sister)

Oh yeah hazemans seeds on attitude seeds I think he might be all sold out by now.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Sep 30, 2012)

thecoolman said:


> GRAND DADDY PURP REP I sent you private message back in June it was marked as read but you did not respond I will try it again but in public.
> 
> ipient Users:
> 
> ...


Coolman... I have tons of PM's to answer. i usually do daily. I don't knoiw how I didn't get back to you, but most of what you ask could've been answered in this thread, or others, or even if you googled Kens Kush. So to answer your questions.
KK is an 8/10 AT LEAST... Thats MY opinion, may not be everyone's so that question is very open ended.
Kush strains with a spicy smell? Hmm, NOT THIS KUSH, or most I've tried. This is sour/fuely/Og funk.
Don't pay attn. to testing %'s, it's mostly BS. Again, IMO.
Germ rates depend on grower skill, STRAIGHT UP. People, mostly newbies CONVENIENTLY... will hit me up saying they had POOR germ rates. Where myself, and ALL the vets I give them too have 100% germ rates.
Attitude, Single seed center, Seedbay, ALL have our strains now.
GUARANTEED VIABILITY? No... It's up to the grower to have at least a LITTLE common sense, and hopefully get all the seeds to crack. WE ALL EXPECT 100% germ rates.



mdjenks said:


> cannazon has 10 packs of their new strain bright moments (grape stomper x grape stomper OG) gage green genetics that is


What are you talking about?


thecoolman said:


> Because fucktard I already asked the question and this guy is supposed to be the rep he read it and did not respond..very unprofessional


Unprofessional? Or too busy, as I'm the ONLY REP handling traffic from 4 sites, but sorry man. With those burning questions, you could have come here and asked.


mdjenks said:


> nevermind they are gone now, I'm tellin you people when they have something new cop it or it will be gone in a day jus liket bodhi seeds or jaws gear or sin city seeds or maddfarmer genetics.!
> 
> they have two bomb ass different strains from maddfarmer genetics available right now:
> 
> ...


DO YOU WANT TO BE BLOCKED PERMANENTLY? Get the fuck outta here with all the CANNAZON advertising, TROLL. What does ANY of that have to do with GDP GENETICS, or anything in my thread? Keep it outta here, thanks.

Do you normally hijack others threads with a bunch of seed advertisement for strains non-related to the thread? BUH BYE


----------



## cabbagesXradia (Sep 30, 2012)

very rarely have I ever had any seed even bag seed not germinate for me unless very old or not taken care of. just popped pack of gdp 100% germ in about 4 days


----------



## NickelNDimeNCa (Sep 30, 2012)

Northwest GDP rep. have you seen any phenotypes from the seedline that were better than the GDP clone?


----------



## NickelNDimeNCa (Sep 30, 2012)

i wanna track an original grandaddy clone then maybe get a pack to hold on to if they're consistent.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Oct 1, 2012)

NickelNDimeNCa said:


> Northwest GDP rep. have you seen any phenotypes from the seedline that were better than the GDP clone?


The original clone is very special in its own way. BUT, I have friends that hate Purp, GDP, basically ANY of that cauliflower smelling purple weed. So, those guys/gals also complain about the ridiculously dense nugs, well the male added some variation as well as some different profiles to the plant that will definitely attract a lot more people.



NickelNDimeNCa said:


> i wanna track an original grandaddy clone then maybe get a pack to hold on to if they're consistent.


I feel there are some phenos, or A pheno, that is a good representation of KENS GDP clone. Either way, MOST of the people who are, or have grown them out have claimed MOSTLY IF NOT 90% purple plants and dense buds.


----------



## thecoolman (Oct 2, 2012)

*Coolman... I have tons of PM's to answer. i usually do daily. I don't knoiw how I didn't get back to you, but most of what you ask could've been answered in this thread, or others, or even if you googled Kens Kush. So to answer your questions.
KK is an 8/10 AT LEAST... Thats MY opinion, may not be everyone's so that question is very open ended.
Kush strains with a spicy smell? Hmm, NOT THIS KUSH, or most I've tried. This is sour/fuely/Og funk.
Don't pay attn. to testing %'s, it's mostly BS. Again, IMO.
Germ rates depend on grower skill, STRAIGHT UP. People, mostly newbies CONVENIENTLY... will hit me up saying they had POOR germ rates. Where myself, and ALL the vets I give them too have 100% germ rates.
Attitude, Single seed center, Seedbay, ALL have our strains now.
GUARANTEED VIABILITY? No... It's up to the grower to have at least a LITTLE common sense, and hopefully get all the seeds to crack. WE ALL EXPECT 100% germ rates.*

Thanks for the reply I actually spent a bit of time trying to research it at the time but there was not much info out. I believe attitude was just starting with the Kens freebies.
At any rate its much appreciated and sounds dank. Just did another search and wow you guys have taken off and your correct there's info out there now.
Again very much appreciated I will give it a run. Thanks Again!


----------



## match box (Oct 8, 2012)

I have been waiting to hear from ya and I have ordered from Dr. Greenthumb. I will try ya again next time. I couldn't waite any longer to start my grow.


----------



## echlectica (Oct 14, 2012)

So I popped 5 Ken's GDP seeds. One died and the other four are putting out what look to me like male preflowers. I'll give the preflowers a few more days but it aint loooking good. It sux too becuase they are so lush and healthy. I guess I could collect some pollen and do some crossing with the Urkle I already have. I stll have five more seeds I guess I could crack them but I don't have time to waste I need to pull out a crop soon and I was counting on at least two of these GDPs being female.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that's the problem with seeds sometimes... luck of the draw. They are standard male female seeds, but all males?


----------



## n00bster (Oct 16, 2012)

I had 10/10 pop. 5 males, 5 females.


----------



## Scroga (Oct 16, 2012)

I got 3 pick and mix, 1 germd straight up, 2nd cracked down the centre..upon closer inspection there was a black little shriveled up embryo type thing inside... 3rd one am still waiting... All done paper towel method...


----------



## hovering (Oct 17, 2012)

I went 3 for 3 with my GDP.

2 female, 1 male.

Both females were dank. I bred with the male


----------



## echlectica (Oct 22, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Well, that's the problem with seeds sometimes... luck of the draw. They are standard male female seeds, but all males?


Yep all males. all very healthy though so I'm going to flower the nicest looking of them and cross it with my Purple Urkle, which I guess would be a back cross of sorts...
And of course I have five more seeds so we'll see what happens with those but I'm not getting my hopes up.

Edit: After some thought I kinda feel like your answer,"luck of the draw" is kinda like saying, 
"oh well, we have your money so if you get all males too bad." yeah that sounds about right...


----------



## ironfaux (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm going to try 4 of the granddaddy purple bay 11 after I finish up some barneys acapulco gold sometime in the middle to end of november.
my question is if anyone has read the german study that stated if the seeds had a min. of at least 4 inches below the seed the chances of it becoming a female is greatly increased,something to do with the root system not being stressed at all.
I'm hoping to have at least 2 be female so I can grow them in 10 gal. smart pots under 1000 watt hps and if all is right with the world and a third one femaled I was going to grow it under a 360 watt led in a separate 3x3 tent just to see the difference,please respond thx


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Oct 25, 2012)

echlectica said:


> Yep all males. all very healthy though so I'm going to flower the nicest looking of them and cross it with my Purple Urkle, which I guess would be a back cross of sorts...
> And of course I have five more seeds so we'll see what happens with those but I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Edit: After some thought I kinda feel like your answer,"luck of the draw" is kinda like saying,
> "oh well, we have your money so if you get all males too bad." yeah that sounds about right...


i wasn't trying to be rude at all. I meant when growing non feminized seeds, it's not always gonna be mostly female, or even 75% of them. I would guarantee you are gonna mind females in the pack, so why would you say you don't have your hopes up? Pop those other 5, if you get all males then... Then we have a problem. Sorry bout the first five, but I hope you do find a nice stud to use.
I truly did not mean to come off rude my man. Good luck, and if you have any questions or need any help, just let me know.


----------



## auldone (Oct 26, 2012)

I ran the GDP at the beginning of summer. 5 beans. All male. It is what it is...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 26, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> i wasn't trying to be rude at all. I meant when growing non feminized seeds, it's not always gonna be mostly female, or even 75% of them. I would guarantee you are gonna mind females in the pack, so uwhy would you say you don't have your hopes up? Pop those other 5, if you get all males then... Then we have a problem. Sorry bout the first five, but I hope you do find a nice stud to use.
> I truly did not mean to come off rude my man. Good luck, and if you have any questions or need any help, just let me know.


10 straight males isnt some astronomical anomaly either.


----------



## auldone (Oct 27, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> 10 straight males isnt some astronomical anomaly either.


 Nope its not. Within the same run as those GDP I also had 5 Dark Star and 5 Tahoe OG come up male. 15 strait beans... all males. The way I figure, some lucky person is gonna score a 10 pack and get all ladies.


----------



## echlectica (Oct 28, 2012)

auldone said:


> Nope its not. Within the same run as those GDP I also had 5 Dark Star and 5 Tahoe OG come up male. 15 strait beans... all males. The way I figure, some lucky person is gonna score a 10 pack and get all ladies.


Assuming you bought those seeds that's a lot of money to pay to get nothing. I guess it wouldn't be too big a deal if you live in a place where you can walk in to a store and buy live clones or seeds over the counter but sadly that's not the case for most of us.


----------



## Marijuana for Athletes (Oct 28, 2012)

echlectica said:


> Assuming you bought those seeds that's a lot of money to pay to get nothing. I guess it wouldn't be too big a deal if you live in a place where you can walk in to a store and buy live clones or seeds over the counter but sadly that's not the case for most of us.


so true.....


----------



## auldone (Oct 28, 2012)

echlectica said:


> Assuming you bought those seeds that's a lot of money to pay to get nothing. I guess it wouldn't be too big a deal if you live in a place where you can walk in to a store and buy live clones or seeds over the counter but sadly that's not the case for most of us.


 Not to sure what your point is but it is pretty easy for anyone to get gear, its called the internet. You do have a point in that it was a waste, for someone not breeding, but anyone who acquires regular beans takes that risk and should know damn well about said risk.... Peace&Pot


----------



## echlectica (Oct 28, 2012)

My point is that if you have to order seeds from outside the country because you aren't lucky enough to live in a MMJ state where you can buy shit over the counter, it can be a serious pain in the ass. but you wouldn't know anything about that. I've traveled to the Netherlands and and to California from Texas and Florida before for the sole purpose of buying seeds or clones. I've never really had any troubles with getting too many males until recently when I started buying seeds through the internet. 

Years ago when I started growing it was standard to get mostly females maybe 50-70% but I guess thats changed. I mean statistically speaking the likelihood of getting 5 out of 5 males is extremely low, so getting 10 males out of 10 seeds from the same pack of seeds is damn near astronomical UNLESS the breeder is fucking something up. So hopefully when I pop these other 5 beans I get all five females or even two females or even one female because you better believe that if I get all males I'm going to be public about it. I paid for seeds that one would assume would produce medical grade cannabis but we'll see.


----------



## auldone (Oct 28, 2012)

echlectica said:


> My point is that if you have to order seeds from outside the country because you aren't lucky enough to live in a MMJ state where you can buy shit over the counter, it can be a serious pain in the ass. but you wouldn't know anything about that. I've traveled to the Netherlands and and to California from Texas and Florida before for the sole purpose of buying seeds or clones. I've never really had any troubles with getting too many males until recently when I started buying seeds through the internet. Years ago when I started growing it was standard to get mostly females maybe 50-70% but I guess thats changed. I mean statistically speaking the likelihood of getting 5 out of 5 males is extremely low, so getting 10 males out of 10 seeds from the same pack of seeds is damn near astronomical UNLESS the breeder is fucking something up. So hopefully when I pop these other 5 beans I get all five females or even two females or even one female because you better believe that if I get all males I'm going to be public about it. I paid for seeds that one would assume would produce medical grade cannabis but we'll see.


 I'm sorry you live where you live but thats not my problem. I do see your point that if you pop all males, one will have issues but any reputable breeder will make some attempt to make it right. If not, find a reputable breeder.... I live in an MMJ state, always have, I dont apologize for that, nor will I apologize for meeting good people on the net who happen to do there own breeding and kindly share. I dont spend much on beans as I dont have the cash to just spend on beans. You should get involved in a smaller MMJ site, be friendly, make some friends and in time you MAY be gifted. If you have gone that route and still no love, there is a reason.... btw I got my GDP gear strait from GDPrep, face to face, and paid for them.... You sound older than most so you should know that, assuming makes an ass out of u. Peace&Pot


----------



## echlectica (Oct 28, 2012)

auldone said:


> I'm sorry you live where you live but thats not my problem. I do see your point that if you pop all males, one will have issues but any reputable breeder will make some attempt to make it right. If not, find a reputable breeder.... I live in an MMJ state, always have, I dont apologize for that, nor will I apologize for meeting good people on the net who happen to do there own breeding and kindly share. I dont spend much on beans as I dont have the cash to just spend on beans. You should get involved in a smaller MMJ site, be friendly, make some friends and in time you MAY be gifted. If you have gone that route and still no love, there is a reason.... btw I got my GDP gear strait from GDPrep, face to face, and paid for them.... You sound older than most so you should know that, assuming makes an ass out of u. Peace&Pot


So whats your point? I never asked You to apologize for anything, at best I insinuated you might have a little compassion on someone not as geographically blessed as you. But in my experience compassion is a real stretch for most elitist west coast kids who are too young to remember what life was like before you could get a card and go to a store and buy weed or clones or seeds. Your the one who apparently took offense at my post and decided to make an ass out of yourself.


----------



## echlectica (Oct 28, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> 10 straight males isnt some astronomical anomaly either.


In my experience it is.


----------



## WeedPublican (Oct 28, 2012)

Seems like this strain has alot of males?


----------



## auldone (Oct 28, 2012)

echlectica said:


> So whats your point? I never asked You to apologize for anything, at best I insinuated you might have a little compassion on someone not as geographically blessed as you. But in my experience compassion is a real stretch for most elitist west coast kids who are too young to remember what life was like before you could get a card and go to a store and buy weed or clones or seeds. Your the one who apparently took offense at my post and decided to make an ass out of yourself.


 Nope, no compassion. Not when all I'm hearing is excuses and bitching. You grew out half a pack of beans. Grow out the rest and if you have the same results, then bitch. Where I live does not matter as to where my gear comes from. Ya need some beans? No offense bro as I was not the one assuming...


----------



## hovering (Oct 28, 2012)

Unsubbing. Might check back later and see if this thread gets back on track.

Best wishes all. It was fun.


----------



## echlectica (Oct 28, 2012)

Fuck this, looks to me like Ken's genetics aren't what they are touted as. In fact after reading this whole thread I realize that the Rep doesn't even know what he's reping. Bogus. My review of Ken's GDP: do not buy.


----------



## echlectica (Oct 28, 2012)

hovering said:


> Unsubbing. Might check back later and see if this thread gets back on track.
> 
> Best wishes all. It was fun.


If "on track" is kissing these people's collective ass over these over rated genetics then maybe you should create a private thread. But if this thread is to discuss Ken's GDP and problems with it and seeds that you bought then it is on track. I doubt that I'll get even one female from this pack of seeds, I'll let you know if I do or if I don't either way. I will publicize my final review of the strain and if people don't like it then fuck em.


----------



## pitbull420 (Oct 29, 2012)

Glad I came across this thread. I was just about to pick this strain up now for the 25% off sale at SOS. Think I'll go with CC Buddha Tahoe instead.


----------



## apollo4 (Oct 30, 2012)

my second run from my keeper pheno,6 weeks in theyre done.very easy to grow,huge rock hard buds.neon purple.last grow i let go too long and it affected the flavor.i hope for a much better tase this go.i will post the outcome.good genetics for sure,talk shit if u want....


----------



## apollo4 (Oct 30, 2012)

i did get 6-7 females out of 10 pk and they were the best striped seeds ive seen in years.and wrer up in afew days 
try them''''''


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm actually hoping for a male... Then he can hook up with my ace of spades female


----------



## sharpshoota (Oct 30, 2012)

Northwest rep i havent been on for a long time and promised to post pics, in due time. As of now out of 20 GDP beans i have a bout 11 females narrowed and they are the most vigorous healthly plants im testing!!!! (and this is out of about 100 beans i started) I am so suprised to get on here and see how this thread has gone...

If anybody is blaming the rep for female/male ratio your crazy!!!! If you got 5/5 males thats sucks, but its not his fault or the genetics.... Its all a part of growing, take the lows with the highs!! stop putting out bad vibes!!!!!


----------



## echlectica (Oct 30, 2012)

Fuck yer vibes I paid money for seeds and I expect to get females and if I do not there will be hell to pay mark my fucking words.


----------



## sharpshoota (Oct 30, 2012)

echlectica said:


> Fuck yer vibes I paid money for seeds and I expect to get females and if I do not there will be hell to pay mark my fucking words.


LOL, guess you havent lived long enough to understand not much in life goes as planned!!!!! Growing especially!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2012)

echlectica said:


> In my experience it is.


what were your conditions . . . . . and what conditions do you think had any effect on m/f ratio? do you even know that certain conditions can effect m/f ratios . . the plants are never 100% guaranteed to go either way, you only have heteroygist and homoziegist traits that express, if the breeder is fucking up here you wont be the only one here complaining . . . . . . i too have popped there beans and no issues . . .



echlectica said:


> Fuck yer vibes I paid money for seeds and I expect to get females and if I do not there will be hell to pay mark my fucking words.


number one most breeders will refund you a new pack . . . do some searching on the various forums and find any trend to male ratios beign hihg . . i doubt you will find it

and comments like that make most breeders and reps LOL all the way home . . as screaming and yelling, making threats, veiled or not, and throwing a fit will get no help or even consideration . . . if you cant respect them enough to ask to be refunded without you acting like some spoiled child. then more than likely you will get nothing and 1 unhappy customer in a 104 page thread of mostly good experiences means about notta . . and says a lot more about you then ken, or his breeding habits

you attract more flies with honey . . . .but some people are more worried about bitching then results


----------



## echlectica (Oct 30, 2012)

Conditions in my rooms are *PERFECT. *Shit seeds plain and simple.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2012)

so explain them, if they are perfect, and how about tell us what conditions you think make for better female ratios

as i siad above, to many words huh, seeds are not guaranteed male or female then may have a genetic disposition but are still subject to conditions they are sprouted in

you are not above question especially if you are blaming the seeds and breeder!!

your i expect everything without explaining anything . . is a childish way to communicate frustration

condition s i know of that can effect m/f ratios one way or another

humidity, 
air temp
soil temp
light spectrum
hours of light cycle
stress/Nutrinets . . . .
medium saturation
and im sure im forgetting some

so please explain to us why you have perfect seed conditions for females . . and maybe we can save you from another all male tantrum


----------



## echlectica (Oct 30, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> number one most breeders will refund you a new pack . . .


Yeah and how do they go about doing that would he send it to me direct? I doubt it. I think that's plain bullshit, they don't replace seeds, especially to people in not in MMJ states. Dude was never gonna replace shit so if I can get people to not buy their shit seeds great.


----------



## echlectica (Oct 30, 2012)

In my veg room, its a constant 75 degrees at the plant tops, under 100 watts/sqft 18/6 with 1200ppm CO2, . Start seedlings off at 350ppm GH flora series go up to 500ppm at 4th node, and 800ppm at the 8th node. They expressed by the tenth node, all male.

And if you look around on other forums and this one and even in this thread there is a very high ratio of males to female from Ken's gdp very few people have reported getting less than 70% males, and that the truth.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2012)

100 watts a square foot is way to many lumens to a seedling 

75 at plant tops of a seedling is to hot, and as far as i know 350 is high for seedlings who get a very low PPM very couple weeks, and what i mean by this is for optimal seed conditions . . . .. 

and what about soil temp, what is your humidity levels at, what spectrum are you using on your seedlings, and how old are they when you sex them? plants can take up to 2 months to express . . . never heard of the tenth node rule

these are all things to consider . . 

i plant seeds in 18/6 like you, 70 degree rooms, with lower soil temp like 68-70, BLue spectrum, i cant control my humidity but it stays low, and i think high is better for first few weeks for female ratios, im 200 ppm for first three weeks or until they are big enough, 

ive popped over 150 seed this year after next round wil be over 200, and i have gotten a good 60% female ration . .with one cycle in summer(when its hot) having had much more males then the next, that i did in early fall late summer, 

it is worth thinking about and testing out vs pointing out your incident as fact for all seeds




and yes they will ship a pack to you directly or have a distributor do it as long as that is the agreement . . .but some ho wi feel they wouldnt be so easy if you talking shit

. . . thats how the business works . . they arent there to collect and then run away . . . .most breeders are in it for the long haul and while you cant make every one happy . .might as well make the ones happy you can . ..i think is most any breeders mentality


----------



## echlectica (Oct 30, 2012)

Dude there is nothing wrong with the way I'm growing, I cracked seeds from other strains right along side the gdp and their not all males. Say what you want but there are is a problem with these seeds having to many males. Don't matter to me I never thought I ws getting seeds replaced anyway so fuck it.

I mean where is "the rep" anyway? all he had to say to me was "luck of the draw"...whatever.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Oct 30, 2012)

That sucks to pop 5/5 males especially for the price, but you did say one died(so much for your perfect conditions) and who knows it could have been a female. You also said you have 5 more. So don't act so sour like you popped your whole pack and got all males. 

Shit if you want all females get feminized from a reputable breeder whose beans dont hermie. I understand his genetics aren't feminized, which is why I didn't get any cause I couldn't take a risk spending 100 dollars on regular seeds that _could_ be all males, though I doubt they would all be male, but its not entirely impossible. If you want to take a gamble get regular, just don't complain that you got males. I'd be pissed too, but it wouldn't be directed at anyone aside from my own luck.

You have a 50/50 shot at getting heads flipping a coin, but I _could _flip it a million times and get tails every time. Shit happens. If you haven't figured that out in life you're either very young or very spoiled.


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 30, 2012)

echlectica said:


> Yeah and how do they go about doing that would he send it to me direct? I doubt it. I think that's plain bullshit, they don't replace seeds, especially to people in not in MMJ states. Dude was never gonna replace shit so if I can get people to not buy their shit seeds great.


A nice PM to the rep would have done more than you'd think bro 

Btw rep, im 3/3 on my second pack so much better


----------



## echlectica (Oct 30, 2012)

Perhaps I'm spoiled, I've grown mostly hand-me-down seeds out of Humboldt and Mendocino, and a some old school strains I bought in Amsterdam from very established breeders. I'm used to getting 80% females no problem. And your right the weakest one that damped off might have been female in fact it probably was since after reading this thread I've noticed 1 or 2 females from a 10 pack is standard for Ken's GDP.


----------



## echlectica (Oct 30, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> A nice PM to the rep would have done more than you'd think bro


I've sent three and never heard from him...


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 30, 2012)

echlectica said:


> I've sent three and never heard from him...


Hes on the mag and other sites more than here


----------



## echlectica (Oct 30, 2012)

I expect this thread to be taken down soon and replaced with a another one where people kiss the reps ass trying to get free seeds. Until another dissatisfied customer comes along and people defend the newbie breeder, throwing accusations and flames at the person.


----------



## sharpshoota (Oct 30, 2012)

echlectica said:


> I expect this thread to be taken down soon and replaced with a another one where people kiss the reps ass trying to get free seeds. Until another dissatisfied customer comes along and people defend the newbie breeder, throwing accusations and flames at the person.


lol why are you so defensive. accept the fact that you just happen to have poor luck with these seeds, its nobodys fault.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2012)

echlectica said:


> Dude there is nothing wrong with the way I'm growing, I cracked seeds from other strains right along side the gdp and their not all males. Say what you want but there are is a problem with these seeds having to many males. Don't matter to me I never thought I ws getting seeds replaced anyway so fuck it.
> 
> I mean where is "the rep" anyway? all he had to say to me was "luck of the draw"...whatever.


sounds like it was the luck of the draw, to me, but your conditions are not perfect for seeds, you didnt even go into what spectrum or humidity you have and your temps are way to high

look it up, m/f ratio influecing is not a new thing its old, and you have some conditions right and others not . . .and your situation overall seems to be yours and yours alone, not somthing that is evident in most peoples GDP seeds, not mine not anyone i know but you . . .i havent heard this anywhere on any board as a issue


so calm down, pop your other seeds stop assuming stupid stuff, learn a little, and be honest(perfect conditions dont kill plants even bad ones) and see what happens . . and then say hey i think i deserve a new pack if you get same results after any changes


----------



## echlectica (Oct 30, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> sounds like it was the luck of the draw, to me, but your conditions are not perfect for seeds, you didnt even go into what spectrum or humidity you have and your temps are way to high
> 
> look it up, m/f ratio influecing is not a new thing its old, and you have some conditions right and others not . . .and your situation overall seems to be yours and yours alone, not somthing that is evident in most peoples GDP seeds, not mine not anyone i know but you . . .i havent heard this anywhere on any board as a issue
> 
> ...


Bullshit bullshit bullshit I don't need to get into my whole grow, I know I have my shit dialed in. and plenty of people have complained about this very issue here and elsewhere. And the fact is that sex is genetically programmed, a seed is either male or female environment has little to do with sex.
Besides why are you so hot to defend these guys do you work for/with them are you getting free shit? It would seem like it.
Regardless if those conditions will make seeds male then its just weak sauce to begin with.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 31, 2012)

echlectica said:


> Bullshit bullshit bullshit I don't need to get into my whole grow,* I know I have my shit dialed in*.


Bullshit, if it was true you would keep sayin git . . .. you are not above reprieve and if you expect to b ecompinsated you are goign to hav eto be truthfull, one died??? how did that happen


echlectica said:


> and plenty of people have complained about this very issue here and elsewhere.


prove it, links please or i call BS im on like 5 forums, i have heard complaints but not this one



echlectica said:


> And the fact is that sex is genetically programmed, a seed is either male or female environment has little to do with sex.


this is completely a lie, and anyone who believes this is a utter fool and should be shunned like the fool they are, no offense but your asinine advice is going to cost someone money




echlectica said:


> Besides why are you so hot to defend these guys do you work for/with them are you getting free shit? It would seem like it.
> Regardless if those conditions will make seeds male then its just weak sauce to begin with.


i pay for every pack i have gotten from them, no i work for other breeders like northwest47 as a tester and Gage as tester and NW47 as a rep

once agian folks it is completely up to you to knwo what you are doin g with any seed, even Femed seeds, there are no guarantees, if a breeder says 100% or any other number its just ther observations, they are lying or they presume based on previous line heterozygous or homogenous triats that pass on recessive or dominate

sex is not predetermined by anything other than bad breeding, and it wouldn't be just a pack here or there, i mean condoms have a 2% fail rate . . know how . . . . user error, this means if bad breeding was the culprit there would be an epidemic of GDP threads like swerves shit last year with the SFV4 male

this kid is a fool and people like you make it hard for others who have legitimate complaints vs your "imperfect" BS facade


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 31, 2012)

you siad earlier that you tested them by the nodes . .. do you have pics of these men . . . . .?


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Oct 31, 2012)

Just met up with GDP Rep the other day and grabbed some Ken's Kush and GDP pack's from him. Can't wait to pop these things and watch them take off. The GDP is a local favorite around here for its super candy purple taste,strong smell and being a heavy producer. I'll start a thread once I get it going along with the kush.


----------



## echlectica (Oct 31, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you siad earlier that you tested them by the nodes . .. do you have pics of these men . . . . .?


 I waited till they expressed sex on their own at like 6weeks they were all male. I Killed three last night(9weeks fully expressed), still have the nicest one. They were all quite healthy very handsome but all male. I will breed this male with everything else I have: Durban poison, Sensi star. I also have cracked some of my Purple Mendocino, my last four trainwrecks and my last three kandy kushes and I'm going to breed them all to this ken's gdp male. I'm waiting on some rockwool cubes in the mail, I live in a big house in the middle of nowhere in Texas so I get everything shipped. When the rockwool gets here in the next day or two I'll crack those other five Ken's GDP beans. I hope I get a nice female but I have my doubts, It seems like we're on a differnt internet if you haven't seen people complaining about this. just look in this thread someone said they got 5/5 males a few pages back when I first said something.
I don't need pics I'm neither incompetent nor lying besides I haven't asked for any replacement seeds and do not expect to get any. Replacements do little for someone if they need medicine and were depending on getting something they could smoke. Going through the trouble of getting replacement seeds, which I doubt really exist, is not something that a person really wants to have to do.


----------



## echlectica (Oct 31, 2012)

Those seeds will be free to anyone who promises not to _buy_ seeds from anyone. If I get a female GDP from the other five I'll seed that with the male and those will be just plain free to anyone who wants any. I'll just walk around at festivals and raves giving away free Ken's GDP seeds because I wouldn't _sell_ seeds that I wasn't sure would give a good ratio.


----------



## cabbagesXradia (Oct 31, 2012)

echlectica said:


> I expect this thread to be taken down soon and replaced with a another one where people kiss the reps ass trying to get free seeds. Until another dissatisfied customer comes along and people defend the newbie breeder, throwing accusations and flames at the person.


ha I will agree with you there buddy, people will lurk this site looking for any rep or breeder and suck there dick real good.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 31, 2012)

echlectica said:


> I waited till they expressed sex on their own at like 6weeks they were all male. I Killed three last night(9weeks fully expressed), still have the nicest one. They were all quite healthy very handsome but all male. I will breed this male with everything else I have: Durban poison, Sensi star. I also have cracked some of my Purple Mendocino, my last four trainwrecks and my last three kandy kushes and I'm going to breed them all to this ken's gdp male. I'm waiting on some rockwool cubes in the mail, I live in a big house in the middle of nowhere in Texas so I get everything shipped. When the rockwool gets here in the next day or two I'll crack those other five Ken's GDP beans. I hope I get a nice female but I have my doubts, It seems like we're on a differnt internet if you haven't seen people complaining about this. just look in this thread someone said they got 5/5 males a few pages back when I first said something.
> I don't need pics I'm neither incompetent nor lying besides I haven't asked for any replacement seeds and do not expect to get any. Replacements do little for someone if they need medicine and were depending on getting something they could smoke. Going through the trouble of getting replacement seeds, which I doubt really exist, is not something that a person really wants to have to do.


i like it . . . and that sucks, but id just assume the other five are all female . . .if they turn out to be dudes and your concious of your actions, without anger let NW GDP REP know i bet GDP Rep will work with you, he is a good guy, just a hot head like most of us


----------



## yesum (Oct 31, 2012)

I got 3 out of 5 female first run and this last time 1 out of 5 female, so the ratio so far is not great. That said, this is my favorite strain for the high and I will continue to pop those beans.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Nov 1, 2012)

WeedPublican said:


> Seems like this strain has alot of males?


I wouldn't say that? There are quite a few threads with great results.



echlectica said:


> Fuck this, looks to me like Ken's genetics aren't what they are touted as. In fact after reading this whole thread I realize that the Rep doesn't even know what he's reping. Bogus. My review of Ken's GDP: do not buy.


Cmon man, that's a little unnecessary. I do have a clue as to the whole operation. Thanks though. I'm really trying to get as much info out there and help whoever I can as much as possible.



hovering said:


> Unsubbing. Might check back later and see if this thread gets back on track.
> 
> Best wishes all.  It was fun.


Hovering, I have appreciated you being here, please stay and continue to bless us with pictures. You were one of the best photographers to date.



sharpshoota said:


> Northwest rep i havent been on for a long time and promised to post pics, in due time. As of now out of 20 GDP beans i have a bout 11 females narrowed and they are the most vigorous healthly plants im testing!!!! (and this is out of about 100 beans i started) I am so suprised to get on here and see how this thread has gone...
> 
> If anybody is blaming the rep for female/male ratio your crazy!!!! If you got 5/5 males thats sucks, but its not his fault or the genetics.... Its all a part of growing, take the lows with the highs!! stop putting out bad vibes!!!!!


Thanks very much for the kind words! Get those pics up!!! I'm glad to hear your having good luck with them. That's the case most of the time.



echlectica said:


> Fuck yer vibes I paid money for seeds and I expect to get females and if I do not there will be hell to pay mark my fucking words.


how do you EXPECT females from non feminized seeds? Pop those other 5 like we talked about, and then we will talk. I am not against helping you out.



echlectica said:


> I waited till they expressed sex on their own at like 6weeks they were all male. I Killed three last night(9weeks fully expressed), still have the nicest one. They were all quite healthy very handsome but all male. I will breed this male with everything else I have: Durban poison, Sensi star. I also have cracked some of my Purple Mendocino, my last four trainwrecks and my last three kandy kushes and I'm going to breed them all to this ken's gdp male. I'm waiting on some rockwool cubes in the mail, I live in a big house in the middle of nowhere in Texas so I get everything shipped. When the rockwool gets here in the next day or two I'll crack those other five Ken's GDP beans. I hope I get a nice female but I have my doubts, It seems like we're on a differnt internet if you haven't seen people complaining about this. just look in this thread someone said they got 5/5 males a few pages back when I first said something.
> I don't need pics I'm neither incompetent nor lying besides I haven't asked for any replacement seeds and do not expect to get any. Replacements do little for someone if they need medicine and were depending on getting something they could smoke. Going through the trouble of getting replacement seeds, which I doubt really exist, is not something that a person really wants to have to do.


so after being soooo bad, and having horrible luck, you're going to breed with them anyway? Right on. That's not worth anything? To have a male worthy of making seeds with and going though the trouble, it must be a decent plant. Why so much hate man? Sorry for not getting back to your other PMs.


Sorry to everyone for my absence. I am not trying to be a ghost... I need to have a heavier presence, and I apologize for that. Talk to you guys soon.


----------



## falsebreed (Nov 3, 2012)

were are the journals and the grows cant seem to find any..


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 3, 2012)

I have heard very good things about GDP. I tried some a couple monthes ago and that shit was fire. A few people i know are growing it. Makes me wanna try a pack too...


----------



## n00bster (Nov 3, 2012)

Smoke wise, I love GDP. Hands down my favorite bud right now.

However, the "squirreliness" (don't try to look it up, its not a real word ) of this strain concerns me. I had 10/10 pop, with 5 being females (no complaints here). The problem arose when all 10 of them started flowering under 24 hour light. Typically I would blame something like this on myself, but it just doesn't make sense. I started 8 other strains (roughly 20 other plants) at exactly the same time under exactly the same conditions, and I didn't have a single one of them start autoflowering.

Now maybe I'm a retard and overlooked something, but it just doesn't make sense to me. I don't want to tarnish the GDP name without reasonable cause, though I'm rather pissed off about this. I'm a cloner, so I need moms. Out of the 5 females I had, I've lost 3 to this magical flowering process. They simply refused to veg. The only reason I still have 2 is because they decided to have singular "off-shoots" that kept vegging without any sign of flowering (yes, the plants are vegging and flowering at the same time). I'll post pics if it would help describe the nature of the situation.

Comments and suggestions are more than welcome at this point. I'm at a loss for what to do at the moment. If I had enough viable moms right now, I'd probably run nothing but GDP.


----------



## echlectica (Nov 3, 2012)

n00bster said:


> Smoke wise, I love GDP. Hands down my favorite bud right now.
> 
> However, the "squirreliness" (don't try to look it up, its not a real word ) of this strain concerns me. I had 10/10 pop, with 5 being females (no complaints here). The problem arose when all 10 of them started flowering under 24 hour light. Typically I would blame something like this on myself, but it just doesn't make sense. I started 8 other strains (roughly 20 other plants) at exactly the same time under exactly the same conditions, and I didn't have a single one of them start autoflowering.
> 
> ...


Are you sure they are not just expressing their sexual maturity? which would be completely normal. There is absolutely nothing else on any forum about Ken's gdp autoflowering. You do know that flowers do appear at the meristem internodes when the plant reaches sexual maturity, and that the stronger the plant is the more pronounced the pre-flowers will be.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Nov 3, 2012)

n00bster said:


> Smoke wise, I love GDP. Hands down my favorite bud right now.
> 
> However, the "squirreliness" (don't try to look it up, its not a real word ) of this strain concerns me. I had 10/10 pop, with 5 being females (no complaints here). The problem arose when all 10 of them started flowering under 24 hour light. Typically I would blame something like this on myself, but it just doesn't make sense. I started 8 other strains (roughly 20 other plants) at exactly the same time under exactly the same conditions, and I didn't have a single one of them start autoflowering.
> 
> ...


i received an email from someone asking me the same thing. Not sure if it was your buddy, cause he was referring to his friend it happened too. Basically, I feel that what you're describing could be caused from stress. NOT something you are purposely doing. I mean light stress. Some plants seem to not only thrive, but really NEED their dark cycle. Why not run 18/6? I recently changed myself and I'm loving it. I did the 24hr light thing, and my Tahoe OG regular seeds started to auto flower. I chopped em. I feel dark cycles are a must, even though LOTS of growers will argue that, and lots of plants won't auto flower either. One more thing, I had plants do this that were root bound and in dire need of an up potting. A clone from kens gdp seeds started the auto flower under 24 hr on me as we'll, but it was super stressed, neglected, and just a turd of a plant.



echlectica said:


> Are you sure they are not just expressing their sexual maturity? which would be completely normal. There is absolutely nothing else on any forum about Ken's gdp autoflowering. You do know that flowers do appear at the meristem internodes when the plant reaches sexual maturity, and that the stronger the plant is the more pronounced the pre-flowers will be.


Great info! I think I know what he's describing though, as my response above shows....
i really feel like this may just be a strain that is sensitive to 24hr cycles. I dunno.


----------



## smang (Nov 3, 2012)

24hr light with no breaks will not cause a plant to autoflower, if anything I am 99% certain almost without a doubt that those are rootbound!


----------



## echlectica (Nov 3, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Great info! I think I know what he's describing though, as my response above shows....
> i really feel like this may just be a strain that is sensitive to 24hr cycles. I dunno.


I have never heard of such a thing. I'de like to see some pics of the plants in question but it just sounds like a Noob mistake(no offense). But I would like to know before I go much further.


----------



## smang (Nov 3, 2012)

echlectica said:


> I have never heard of such a thing. I'de like to see some pics of the plants in question but it just sounds like a Noob mistake(no offense). But I would like to know before I go much further.


 24 Hour lighting has NOTHING to do with it autoflowering, GDP has no AF traits to it. Obviously dude is doing something wrong.


----------



## Marijuana for Athletes (Nov 4, 2012)

n00bster said:


> Smoke wise, I love GDP. Hands down my favorite bud right now.
> 
> However, the "squirreliness" (don't try to look it up, its not a real word ) of this strain concerns me. I had 10/10 pop, with 5 being females (no complaints here). The problem arose when all 10 of them started flowering under 24 hour light. Typically I would blame something like this on myself, but it just doesn't make sense. I started 8 other strains (roughly 20 other plants) at exactly the same time under exactly the same conditions, and I didn't have a single one of them start autoflowering.
> 
> ...


i have had the same problem


----------



## n00bster (Nov 5, 2012)

I took some pictures, all I have is a camera phone so please excuse the blurriness. It should be noted that I have 4 GDP left. I had to chop down the 5 males before they started pollinating my veg room. I chopped most of the bud off the 5 females in an attempt to get them to re-veg. One of the moms didn't survive this. I don't believe the 2 depicted in the last 3 pictures will make it either, they've simply stopped growing. The first 2 pics are of my best one at the moment... hopefully you can see the one "shoot" that didn't flower and kept vegging up. The 3rd and 4th pics are of my other girl I'm trying to nurse, which behaved the same way as the first.






echlectica said:


> Are you sure they are not just expressing their sexual maturity? which would be completely normal. There is absolutely nothing else on any forum about Ken's gdp autoflowering. You do know that flowers do appear at the meristem internodes when the plant reaches sexual maturity, and that the stronger the plant is the more pronounced the pre-flowers will be.


These are well beyond preflower. The females fully budded out and the males were covered in nuts shortly after they started this. Hopefully the pics are clear enough to illustrate this.



northwest.GDP.rep said:


> i received an email from someone asking me the same thing. Not sure if it was your buddy, cause he was referring to his friend it happened too. Basically, I feel that what you're describing could be caused from stress. NOT something you are purposely doing. I mean light stress. Some plants seem to not only thrive, but really NEED their dark cycle. Why not run 18/6? I recently changed myself and I'm loving it. I did the 24hr light thing, and my Tahoe OG regular seeds started to auto flower. I chopped em. I feel dark cycles are a must, even though LOTS of growers will argue that, and lots of plants won't auto flower either. One more thing, I had plants do this that were root bound and in dire need of an up potting. A clone from kens gdp seeds started the auto flower under 24 hr on me as we'll, but it was super stressed, neglected, and just a turd of a plant.


I don't disagree with you, it could certainly be stress. However, the fact that I started 8 other various strains at the same time under the same circumstances makes me believe it's something else. Also, a couple of the females have been flowering and vegging at the same time. I've never seen craziness like this before, but I don't pretend to be a marijuana expert.



smang said:


> 24hr light with no breaks will not cause a plant to autoflower, if anything I am 99% certain almost without a doubt that those are rootbound!


I've never had an issue with rootbound plants... not saying it can't happen but I flower everything in 4 x 4 x 2.5" rockwool cubes with no problem. I believe they started flowering way too early in their lives to be affected by rootbound stress. Also, I have several other moms I started at the same time in the same size bags that are now 2 - 3 times bigger and still not showing any form of stress.

I'm starting to think these genetics are quite finicky, but I can't be sure. Are there any special tricks I need to know about this strain to keep it from doing this? I haven't had issues with anything else...


----------



## n00bster (Nov 5, 2012)

Marijuana for Athletes said:


> i have had the same problem


Thanks for replying, Marijuana. In an attempt to figure out what the hell is going on, could you tell me if you were using 24 hour veg light as well?


----------



## echlectica (Nov 5, 2012)

*

I've never had an issue with rootbound plants... not saying it can't happen but I flower everything in 4 x 4 x 2.5" rockwool cubes with no problem. I believe they started flowering way too early in their lives to be affected by rootbound stress.​


*Well if those plants are in soil and they have been in the same bags for they whole life they are root bound. And flowering in a rockwool cube and leaving a plant in a small growbag for 8 month are two different things like apples and oranges. They look root bound as hell to me. And are you absolutely certain they have not had any interruptions in light? Does the power go out? Did the power go out for an extended period of time? Maybe while you were even home during the day? What you have here is not a genetic problem it is stress probably several types of stress. I've seen stuff like what you have there happen from light stress. This is also a cold weather high altitude strain so possible temperature issues? You'll have to really scrutinize your system.


----------



## echlectica (Nov 5, 2012)

I may be bitching cuz I've gotten all males so far but I will say these are some super stout plant male or not. I have cracked the other five seeds they I have placed them in RW cubes to sprout and two have sprouted, one is almost there and the other two are lagging but they were kinda misshapen and small so I dunno if they sprout but they did crack and shoot a small radical. I will move them into my veg room when they get the first set of serrated cotyledons and put them under 400 watt MH raised to 4 feet above seedlings. I use ebb and flood in geolite. Its about 78 deg in the seedling incubator but I have dropped the temp in my veg room to 68 degrees hopefully that will produce a female GDP also if I notice a higher ratio of females from my other strains that I've started I will have learned something. Since it is a cold weather strain maybe that will help. It really would be nice to get a girl.


----------



## n00bster (Nov 5, 2012)

echlectica said:


> *
> 
> I've never had an issue with rootbound plants... not saying it can't happen but I flower everything in 4 x 4 x 2.5" rockwool cubes with no problem. I believe they started flowering way too early in their lives to be affected by rootbound stress.​
> 
> ...


All 10 of my GDP began flowering 2 - 3 months after I popped them. In my mind there's no chance they were anywhere close to rootbound enough to cause this. I have other strains that are still in the small bags and are growing just fine. If this is stress related, then it reflects purely on the genetics. As far as lighting goes, it could be possible that the power has gone out briefly before, but if it did, it didn't affect any other plant other than all 10 of the GDP. There was a period of excess heat earlier this summer, but I don't know if it corresponds with the timing of the flowering. I've read in this thread that GDP is a heat tolerant strain.


----------



## echlectica (Nov 5, 2012)

What size are those bags? because for those plants to not be root bound those would have to be ten gallon bags. My guess from the pics is they are 2 or 3 gallon bags. And did your power go out this summer? for long periods maybe? You didn't address that question... It may tolerate some heat but nearly pure indica that can survive extreme cold probably doesn't fair well in temps over 90F


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 5, 2012)

ive had a plant in a 2 gallon smart pot for 2 years before transfer . .its huge and no stress, if thats the kind of bag your talking about

if in plastic definitely root bound if in anything under 3-5 gallons . .not all phenos/plants grow the same or even in same or similar environments


----------



## echlectica (Nov 5, 2012)

He has em in those plastic growbags and it looks like soil, there is a difference between soil and soilless which if I'm not mistaken coco is used in the Smart pots. When I said that its not genetic I meant that what he has happening is not from the presence of Ruderalis in the strains genome. The strain may be prone to doing this under extreme condition but I doubt that it happens under anything less than extremely stress.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Nov 5, 2012)

n00bster said:


> I took some pictures, all I have is a camera phone so please excuse the blurriness. It should be noted that I have 4 GDP left. I had to chop down the 5 males before they started pollinating my veg room. I chopped most of the bud off the 5 females in an attempt to get them to re-veg. One of the moms didn't survive this. I don't believe the 2 depicted in the last 3 pictures will make it either, they've simply stopped growing. The first 2 pics are of my best one at the moment... hopefully you can see the one "shoot" that didn't flower and kept vegging up. The 3rd and 4th pics are of my other girl I'm trying to nurse, which behaved the same way as the first.
> 
> View attachment 2399397View attachment 2399398View attachment 2399399View attachment 2399400View attachment 2399401View attachment 2399402View attachment 2399403
> 
> ...


Honestly, not trying to be rude, but there have been WAYYY too many awesome grows with the GDP, and people that know what they are doing do not have issues like this. For one, those look like they were flowered out, you cut the tops and have re-vegged plants going... Those are beyond autoflowering... I don't even know what to say, other than sorry man, I feel like you are the problem in this case. 



echlectica said:


> I may be bitching cuz I've gotten all males so far but I will say these are some super stout plant male or not. I have cracked the other five seeds they I have placed them in RW cubes to sprout and two have sprouted, one is almost there and the other two are lagging but they were kinda misshapen and small so I dunno if they sprout but they did crack and shoot a small radical. I will move them into my veg room when they get the first set of serrated cotyledons and put them under 400 watt MH raised to 4 feet above seedlings. I use ebb and flood in geolite. Its about 78 deg in the seedling incubator but I have dropped the temp in my veg room to 68 degrees hopefully that will produce a female GDP also if I notice a higher ratio of females from my other strains that I've started I will have learned something. Since it is a cold weather strain maybe that will help. It really would be nice to get a girl.


Thank you!!! I appreciate that. Thanks for starting those other seeds. Lets keep our fingers crossed for 5 fems!


----------



## echlectica (Nov 5, 2012)

*

For one, those look like they were flowered out, you cut the tops and have re-vegged plants going...​




*I kinda thought the same thing but that seemed like such a shitty thing to try and pull I didn't say it...but there its been said.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Nov 5, 2012)

Great minds think alike...
to me, that's the obvious conclusion, but it wouldn't be nice to assume he's trying to bash us for no reason.
Especially picture 5...


----------



## Marijuana for Athletes (Nov 11, 2012)

just found this. anyone have any thoughts on this topic:



Grandaddy Purple also know as GDP was developed in northern California around the year 2000. GDP&#8217;s lineage includes; Mendo Purps, an unnamed Afghani, and Skunk #1. The GDP family includes several variants that are likely different phenotypes of this union. As siblings, or perhaps cousins; GDP, Grape Ape, and Purple Erkel have much in common but also exhibit unique distinctions. We had an opportunity to speak with Bret Bogue, owner of Apothecary Seeds. He informed us that his Grape Ape phenotypes are the origin of this purple phenomenon. Bret went on to explain that the name, Grandaddy Purple, was coined by Ken Estes to describe a specific pheno found throughout Brets seed lot. We asked Bret for a quote and he gave us this;
&#8220;The Grape Ape is a strain that has many medical uses. Besides its notoriety and desirable taste, the Grape Ape can be very helpful for pain&#8230;. and internal pain.&#8221;​We attempted to contact Ken Estes to hear his side of the GDP story, but have been unable to reach him. It appears he has declined our interview.
http://www.marijuanagrowershq.com/grandaddy-purple-gdp/


----------



## echlectica (Nov 11, 2012)

I can only say this. A while back (2007) I was given 150 seeds as a gift by the person who, at the time, was the longest surviving AIDS patient in the world, and a big MMJ activist. He told me that they were, "from the Mendo Purps cross that produced the Purple Urkle mother." There are three phenos in the seeds, one _is_ Purple Urkle, one is a diesel smelling indica thats very leafy and very light in color with no purple, and one that's a lot like GDP its purple, tight, has a spiced fruity taste kind like fruity nutmeg/licorice. 
I couldn't tell you if they are what the guy said they were but after years of growing these seeds and observing pheno's and reading your post it sounds right. I've certainly always been skeptical of the story but I never really questioned it. They were a gift and its kick ass shit. I've pretty much used up those seeds which is why I bought the Ken's GDP hoping to be able to seed it out as an f2 and cross it to everything else. I guess I'm going to back cross the Mendo/Urkle(?) to itself and see what comes of that and also the GDP. I couldn't tell you if that where GDP came from or Ken's GDP but hopefully he has been telling the truth about the origins of the GDP seeds father it would be pretty fucked up to lie about that knowing people would be using his regular seeds for breeding.
I started the rest of my GDP seeds 4 fully germinated and are growing, got my fingers crossed for a girl.


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll give her another 2 weeks in Veg so I can get a few clones, my ace of spades male is nutting up now


----------



## Jogro (Nov 12, 2012)

n00bster said:


> All 10 of my GDP began flowering 2 - 3 months after I popped them. In my mind there's no chance they were anywhere close to rootbound enough to cause this. I have other strains that are still in the small bags and are growing just fine. If this is stress related, then it reflects purely on the genetics. As far as lighting goes, it could be possible that the power has gone out briefly before, but if it did, it didn't affect any other plant other than all 10 of the GDP. There was a period of excess heat earlier this summer, but I don't know if it corresponds with the timing of the flowering. I've read in this thread that GDP is a heat tolerant strain.


For what its worth, certain indica strains will start flowering purely based on age. Once they get past a few months old, they'll autoflower. 

Sounds like GDP is one of these. 

I don't think there is anything you can do to stop this, either.


----------



## canna_420 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jogro said:


> For what its worth, certain indica strains will start flowering purely based on age. Once they get past a few months old, they'll autoflower.
> 
> Sounds like GDP is one of these.
> 
> I don't think there is anything you can do to stop this, either.


Bullshit.


I know of indica's that are years old clone only mums.
I have kept Indicas myself for years. Indicas are also easy to reveg So they not into auto flowering unless they have been geneticly added by rudder


----------



## raiderman (Nov 18, 2012)

start this new yr 1st.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4zjXr6Qnpcw


----------



## auldone (Nov 20, 2012)

So after my first 5 beans of GDP proved male, my current grow includes 2 GDP, 2 Cheeseberry, and 2 Bubblelicious fem. (wifes fav) and the GDP and Cheeseberry are female. Giddy up...


----------



## falsebreed (Nov 26, 2012)

i bought a pack and 1 didnt germ and 9/10 were male wtf... very poor female ratios...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 26, 2012)

i better germ both pacs of mine then.


----------



## falsebreed (Nov 26, 2012)

yes these beans really suck.. very poor genetics...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 26, 2012)

of wat girls yu get are sweet and good weed.
how about a Mendo Purps vs GDP Grow thread,do both pacs and some bay 11 first of the yr.both pacs purps.


----------



## rleezx (Nov 26, 2012)

i poped 3 10 packs of kens gdp....18 males, 2 hermies, 4 females, 6 didnt pop

YIKES


----------



## falsebreed (Nov 26, 2012)

i know i feel ripped off, greenhouse doesnt seem so bad now..


----------



## raiderman (Nov 26, 2012)

o shit....any good female ratio reports,jus curious.thanx for honest opinions.


----------



## Mid Mi Mike (Nov 27, 2012)

Started five beans got four females one male not a bad ratio.


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm still at 1 female, 6males, 6 no germs....now I think I lost my last two  what I thought was a girl was another Damn boy. He's in 12/12 getting ready to bust a nut for my ace of spades (sativa BCS, color showed during 2nd week flower, excited about her)


----------



## echlectica (Nov 27, 2012)

So your saying you still have no female?


----------



## echlectica (Nov 27, 2012)

Mid Mi Mike said:


> Started five beans got four females one male not a bad ratio.


Why do I doubt this claim from a guy with three posts in two years?...


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yea..... I had a beautiful female.    I wasn't on the cloning wagon then so was hoping i'd get another girl, 1/13is very shity. I however am not gonna say the males are the companies fault, but all the horrible germ rates were. Newer batches seem to be having no germ problems thou, my observation


----------



## Mid Mi Mike (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey believe it or not who gives a shit I have no reason to lie 5 seeds 4 females


----------



## echlectica (Nov 27, 2012)

Its common knowledge that breeders give away free seeds to people who hype their shit.


----------



## Mid Mi Mike (Nov 27, 2012)

What hype? 5 seeds 4 females 1 male piss poor hype if you ask me.


----------



## Jogro (Nov 27, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> Bullshit. [indicas don't autoflower]
> I know of indica's that are years old clone only mums.
> I have kept Indicas myself for years. Indicas are also easy to reveg So they not into auto flowering unless they have been geneticly added by rudder


I said some strains, not all. Unfortunately, I don't have a reference to cite, but I have read that certain indicas may start flowering once they hit a certain age. 

In any case, as plants get older, they require fewer hours of darkness to start flowering. 

Once they're a few months old, some (not all) of the pure indica strains can flower under as little as 8 hours of darkness, meaning they will effectively "autoflower" anywhere in the continental USA if put outside AT ANY TIME. 

Indoors, you "should" be able to keep them in veg with 18 or more hours of per day of lighting, though I think if you're close to 16, they may flower. I suspect this may be the OP's problem.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2012)

i have a pac of outlaws double bubble gum doja regs,all female,its not uncommon to do well...4 out of 10 girls last gdp grow.


----------



## apollo4 (Dec 1, 2012)

i ran 2 ten pks 12 females even with problem with mold in starter mix,i have never got 5 out of 5 male even back in my teens with bagseed.gdp were all consistent and purple.huge early rock hard buds.ive been growing over 20 yrs and this is one of the best strains that has ever filled my rooms.and my patients keep me growing it.if you know anything of growing you will get more females.thanks ken'''''''''' if theyre no haters youre not doing it right,its not wal-mart


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Dec 12, 2012)

I gave up on this thread. I agree. Haters are only around cause you are doing something right. Besides, these STILL sell out everywhere and people are STILL throwing up journals and emailing me pics. So thanks haters, keep it coming...
THOSE WHO ARE INTERESTED... WE ARE DROPPING 6 BRAND NEW STRAINS...
CANDYLAND=BAY PLATINUM COOKIES X GDP
PHANTOM COOKIES=PHANTOM X BAY PLATINUM COOKIES
KENS OG KUSH=TAHOE OG KUSH X OG KUSH
BAY DREAM=BLUE DREAM X BAY 11
FROB=BAY PLATINUM COOKIES X BAY 11
ENERGEE=FIRE OG KUSH X OG KUSH

WE WILL ALSO HAVE FRESH STOCK OF OUR
ORIGINAL GDP=GDP X GDP
KENS KUSH=SOUR DIESEL X (GDP X OG)
BAY 11=APPALACHIA (GREEN CRACK X TRES DAWG) X OG


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2012)

Bay dream looks killer


----------



## echlectica (Dec 13, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> I gave up on this thread. I agree. Haters are only around cause you are doing something right. Besides, these STILL sell out everywhere and people are STILL throwing up journals and emailing me pics. So thanks haters, keep it coming...
> THOSE WHO ARE INTERESTED... WE ARE DROPPING 6 BRAND NEW STRAINS...
> CANDYLAND=BAY PLATINUM COOKIES X GDP
> PHANTOM COOKIES=PHANTOM X BAY PLATINUM COOKIES
> ...


So like I said before this thread will go away to be replaced by another one where gutless sycophants blindly tongue your asshole about your bosses genetics. So where are these journals and emails from satisfied custies? 

I have four more of your Kens GDP's from seed going and waiting to see if I get a female and you can rest assured if I get one I 'll let you know. but I we'll see. In anycase don't blame "the haters" on you abondoning your thread, after all that dude swerve has had real problems with his gear but he stood behind it and didn't run off crying about haters and now from what I can see his shits tight. You might learn something about customer service from him...


----------



## puffenuff (Dec 13, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> THOSE WHO ARE INTERESTED... WE ARE DROPPING 6 BRAND NEW STRAINS...
> CANDYLAND=BAY PLATINUM COOKIES X GDP
> PHANTOM COOKIES=PHANTOM X BAY PLATINUM COOKIES
> KENS OG KUSH=TAHOE OG KUSH X OG KUSH
> ...


When are the new strains going to be available? And where will I be able to find them? Do any of the gdp authorized collectives in the bay area (p2p?) carry the seeds? Thanks.


----------



## jessica d (Dec 13, 2012)

echlectica said:


> So like I said before this thread will go away to be replaced by another one where gutless sycophants blindly tongue your asshole about your bosses genetics. So where are these journals and emails from satisfied custies?
> 
> I have four more of your Kens GDP's from seed going and waiting to see if I get a female and you can rest assured if I get one I 'll let you know. but I we'll see. In anycase don't blame "the haters" on you abondoning your thread, after all that dude swerve has had real problems with his gear but he stood behind it and didn't run off crying about haters and now from what I can see his shits tight. You might learn something about customer service from him...


appreciate the laugh about swerve


----------



## echlectica (Dec 17, 2012)

Finally got a single female. Out of a ten pack all ten germinated and two died. Out of the 8 left I got one female. Pretty piss poor ratio but what ever at least I got one.


----------



## shellby (Dec 17, 2012)

sO UM HOW DO U GET THESE BEANS ??


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2012)

i'm a well satisfied customer and yu been cool with me but in all professional businesses yu have to take the sweet with the sour and suck up any leftovers over opinions and be nice or yu wont las long.posting that over trivial matters fucked up.hell im starting a descent grow next week gdp journal 23 plants..a friend.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 18, 2012)

kens gdp brand is turning into a pollen chucking experiment...lacks serious testing and stability

3 females out of 30 seeds so far...18 of the 30 germinated fairly quickly and 10 didnt make it and 2 hermied in week 3 of flower


----------



## echlectica (Dec 18, 2012)

Which strain is that?


----------



## raiderman (Dec 18, 2012)

ive never had a seedling plant die after germing less bacteria from opening th lid often attacks them..purp strains around the board can hermie ,dont know wy,i've growed most out there including outlaws.optimum conditions play a vital roll in turn out.


----------



## n00bster (Dec 23, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Honestly, not trying to be rude, but there have been WAYYY too many awesome grows with the GDP, and people that know what they are doing do not have issues like this. For one, those look like they were flowered out, you cut the tops and have re-vegged plants going... Those are beyond autoflowering... I don't even know what to say, other than sorry man, I feel like you are the problem in this case.





northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Great minds think alike...
> to me, that's the obvious conclusion, but it wouldn't be nice to assume he's trying to bash us for no reason.
> Especially picture 5...


Apparently you don't read so well...
All 10 of my GDP were started at the same time as my other strains, including OG Kush, Critical+, Cinderella 99, Sweettooth, White Widow, Blue Widow, and Green Love Potion. They've all spent their entire lives underneath the same HID light, in the same room, with the same nutes, temperature, humidity, you name it. And yet, all 10 of the GDP began flowering after 2-3 months of 24 hour light, without a single one of my other strains or mothers expressing the same behavior. So in my opinion, this is an issue of genetics, as all of my GDP were triggered by an unknown variable which had no effect on my 15 other moms. I'm not trying to argue that GDP has any sort of Ruderalis traits, I simply want to know why all of them freaked out.

As a side note, I was able to re-veg my 4 remaining moms, so all is well. I ended up only losing one female.

Btw, read my incredibly basic smoke report: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/524982-grand-daddy-purple-grow-seed-8.html#post8130337
You'll see that my intention was never to trash your product, I simply had a problem and needed an answer.



truepunk87 said:


> Yea..... I had a beautiful female. View attachment 2421962View attachment 2421967View attachment 2421968 I wasn't on the cloning wagon then so was hoping i'd get another girl, 1/13is very shity. I however am not gonna say the males are the companies fault, but all the horrible germ rates were. Newer batches seem to be having no germ problems thou, my observation


Truepunk, hit me up and I'll send you some free clones or something. We gotta spread the purple love throughout the state


----------



## n00bster (Dec 23, 2012)

Also, I can't remember if I posted any pics on this thread, but here are a couple crappy ass ones I put up on the grow journal:



I'll post more when I get some more GDP through...


----------



## raiderman (Dec 23, 2012)

some strains start flowering on thier on under 24 light,hps lights especially,doesnt mean nothin,it wont grow a bud,jus on the nodes ,2 to 3 month veg long time for indoors..i jus do small 90 day grows.but fixing to pop 23 gdp and 12 mendo fems some of my outlaw bean collection.


----------



## jessica d (Dec 23, 2012)

i am fixing to have a front row seat


----------



## n00bster (Dec 23, 2012)

raiderman said:


> some strains start flowering on thier on under 24 light,hps lights especially,doesnt mean nothin,it wont grow a bud,jus on the nodes ,2 to 3 month veg long time for indoors..i jus do small 90 day grows.but fixing to pop 23 gdp and 12 mendo fems some of my outlaw bean collection.


I don't know what happened, they completely stopped vegging and started producing bud under 24 hour MH light. They look like runts compared to the rest of my moms, but they're slowly coming back. I'm a cloner, so I have to keep these girls in veg otherwise I have nothing to grow 

Does anyone else veg their GDP under 24 hour light?


----------



## raiderman (Dec 23, 2012)

n00bster said:


> I don't know what happened, they completely stopped vegging and started producing bud under 24 hour MH light. They look like runts compared to the rest of my moms, but they're slowly coming back. I'm a cloner, so I have to keep these girls in veg otherwise I have nothing to grow
> 
> Does anyone else veg their GDP under 24 hour light?


i understand ,could be mutation.ive had my share.i noticed my magic merlin has a mutation but to the good,(thank God).sounds like u have a organized op and experience,i can dig it.i think he ran off and abandoned the thread.RIU members are who put alot of breeders on the map and quit his 6000 watt grow thread.i'm breeding anyway this round a few rareties and crosses.lol.. i bet i can grow a solid purple or violet plant anyway....i veg under 24 hr light...


----------



## raiderman (Dec 23, 2012)

jessica d said:


> i am fixing to have a front row seat


i like U.lol.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 24, 2012)

magic merlin,goin fast,could have trimmed better after pic,lol.


----------



## puffenuff (Jan 23, 2013)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Have em in hand!!! P2P will have em as well.


Cool, thanks for the reply. Actually was there last week and swooped up some kgdp and cherry pie clones. Super healthy, going to veg them for 3 more weeks before I flip them. Any advice??? They are currently untopped and in coco. Thanks.


----------



## wolfpack4ever (Feb 14, 2013)

Couldn't find any other threads on Kens GDP seeds.. Just picked up the new Phantom Cookies to grow out. Gonna grow them in super soil, the results will be released at another time.. This is a big switch up considering I usually only grow TGA gear but I really wanted to try this out. There's a lot of hatin going on with this particular strain, weather not genetics are real or not.. and I would like to try to prove that it is worth growing.. IMO enough testing hasn't been done by the public to be able to talk so harshly of the genetics. I hope to change that. Wish me luck and let the good times roll...


----------



## dellamore (Feb 16, 2013)

wolfpack4ever said:


> Couldn't find any other threads on Kens GDP seeds.. Just picked up the new Phantom Cookies to grow out. Gonna grow them in super soil, the results will be released at another time.. This is a big switch up considering I usually only grow TGA gear but I really wanted to try this out. There's a lot of hatin going on with this particular strain, weather not genetics are real or not.. and I would like to try to prove that it is worth growing.. IMO enough testing hasn't been done by the public to be able to talk so harshly of the genetics. I hope to change that. Wish me luck and let the good times roll...


I would love to follow your journal if you make one! I have a Ken's GDP journal going if you'd like to tag along. I have my eyes on that Candyland


----------



## rleezx (Feb 18, 2013)

lol this rep is a bigger douche than swerve...over sensitive lil bitch


----------



## rleezx (Feb 18, 2013)

save your money..kens = crap


----------



## rleezx (Feb 18, 2013)

30 seeds sis plenty for a test/try of kens gdp and it was garbage


----------



## dellamore (Feb 18, 2013)

rleezx said:


> 30 seeds sis plenty for a test/try of kens gdp and it was garbage


Sorry you had bad luck with yours, I'm having a good time growing mine, so far so good. I've heard too many mixed reviews... just got to grow mine out and see what I've got.


----------



## RedMan420 (Feb 18, 2013)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Somehow, my thread is being hard to find and deal with, so here's a link to a thread containing all our new gear!!!
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/615867-new-gdp-genetics-here.html


Hey bro just pick up a couple of packs of candyland and was wondering what flavor pheno growers have found with her? I have grown the kens GDP clone as loved it!! Thanks for the info Peace RedMan


----------



## cushmasternewbie (Feb 18, 2013)

I want some how can I get some


----------



## cushmasternewbie (Feb 18, 2013)

Kens grand daddy purp


----------



## wolfpack4ever (Feb 20, 2013)

Attitude seed bank.. Waiting for my Phantom Cookies to get here from them.. They ship fast & discreet too.

popping 5 when they get here.. to follow the grow, click on the link in my sig. Should be epic!


----------



## Victom (Feb 21, 2013)

the grand daddy genetics buds looked and smelled dank at the cup,the candyland does taste like cookies,the samples they gave out.i got a 10pack of the candyland,and also got their GDP cut from the cup,looked really healthy and great roots,


----------



## wolfpack4ever (Feb 21, 2013)

thats great to hear! cant wait to pop some Phantom Cookies!!!


----------



## rleezx (Feb 23, 2013)

garbage...waste of time money






just spreading the word so others dont waste their efforts


----------



## yesum (Feb 23, 2013)

rleezx said:


> garbage...waste of time money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sincerely420 (Feb 23, 2013)

Whew! Took me 30 pages to decide that I'll be buying myself a GDP with Attitude March Birthday promo!
Thru 30 pages I've seen a few things...

Thx NW GDP for just trying to be helpful bro. Of all the choices of purple strains I have to choose from, I'm choosing Kens GDP, so your thread has in fact served its purpose! I hope you stick around and keep doing what you are because I'm sure it will translate well for you as long everything continues to check out.
Prior to this thread Reserva Privada's Purple Trainwrek was in my cart.

For you to be a rep and offer your time for free says enough about what going on here.
Hopefully you stick around man. I can't wait till the day to not have to go thru damn Attitude...
I live in the country where the best seeds are produced for sure, just on the wrong damn coast


----------



## wolfpack4ever (Mar 1, 2013)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Thank you, swerve seems to be doing just fine, so if i end up anywhere near where he is... great. Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> 
> hahah, okay, tell that to all the PEOPLE WHO HELPED OUR GEAR SELL OUT... CONTINUOUSLY... you lil bitch!
> ...


Just ignore the dude it's better for the company and on your part.. Every one has some issues with every product.. Nothing's perfect.. Just let it go and grow some more GDP dank. If anything you should come in here to talk to the people who are actually growing GDP genetics, since that's what you're here for! Just lookin out, man! 

Wolf


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Mar 5, 2013)

For sure wolf, good looking out. You know how it is on here. Plus that dude, well, you got it... anyway, thanks man. Peace


----------



## Warriorbuds (Apr 14, 2013)

I have never heard so much bad press from a strain in my life? Yikes! Cant all be bullshit....its not just this site people are not happy with these seeds\strain\breeder.....?? What gives? And don't say....Haters!.......There are obviously more issues with this strain than any others? I tries 5 GDP seeds, and not 1 seed germed , yet the 5 Candyland seeds I germed, 4 made it?, and this is not my first rodeo....? Cheers! Thanks for any help....


----------



## cabbagesXradia (Apr 29, 2013)

so far i am 5 weeks into flower and when i do a smell rub test i dont really get much. I can care less about color I am mainly looking for that taste and smell and right now its not looking good still a long way to go tho, in my opinion it should be way more stinky and oily with resin by now . now i am not any one special but i am a bay native born and raised I have family up and down the bay so i do know real fucken purple when im looken, smellin ,and tasting it . when this shit is done i will no the truth and i will spread it . im not trying to bash im just a customer who wants to see if they are putting the real thing out into the world , and to get a male which i did 8 of them to be exact and 1 mutant from what i can tell. if all goes well i will give pics of my seed packs and the plant with a smoke report


----------



## cabbagesXradia (Apr 29, 2013)

*so far i am 5 weeks into flower and when i do a smell rub test i dont really get much. I can care less about color I am mainly looking for that taste and smell and right now its not looking good still a long way to go tho, in my opinion it should be way more stinky and oily with resin by now . now i am not any one special but i am a bay native born and raised I have family up and down the bay so i do know real fucken purple when im looken, smellin ,and tasting it . when this shit is done i will no the truth and i will spread it . im not trying to bash im just a customer who wants to see if they are putting the real thing out into the world , and to get a male which i did 8 of them to be exact and 1 mutant from what i can tell. if all goes well i will give pics of my seed packs and the plant with a smoke report *


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2013)

my gdp male I selected to make seed with


----------



## raiderman (Jul 21, 2013)

wats up Rep?you still out there? let us know whats up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2013)

> And yet, all 10 of the GDP began flowering after 2-3 months of 24 hour light, without a single one of my other strains or mothers expressing the same behavior. So in my opinion, this is an issue of genetics, as all of my GDP were triggered by an unknown variable which had no effect on my 15 other moms.


 had some do it under 18 hours light. had 3f/2m and they are sticky will be flipping them this weekend. I do like my girls very very stocky very nice looking. will post some pics on here as I go.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 25, 2013)

I done a grow of gdp and out of 10 beans got 4 girls,3 phenos,2 were alright but 1 was the best looking and tasteful purple gdp,was stocky as well.very indica.


----------



## wolfpack4ever (Jul 25, 2013)

popped 5 Phantom Cookies on July 4th. 







all look great, they will be topped once, and when i get clones from the girls ill throw them in the bud room. lookin for that cookie dough flavored dank!

Wolf


----------



## wolfpack4ever (Jul 25, 2013)

also, if you guys why like to follow the progess of the P cookies :

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/688080-grandaddypurp-genetics-phantom-cookies-grow.html


----------



## urban1026835 (Oct 29, 2013)

echlectica said:


> So like I said before this thread will go away to be replaced by another one where gutless sycophants blindly tongue your asshole about your bosses genetics. So where are these journals and emails from satisfied custies?
> 
> Well i will say this i planted one i say one kens ogkush along side 2 kokush a timewreck and a greenhouse ladyburn andhands down the og kush wins and is the keeper of that grow both in look taste high and bag appeal just look at the grow on my profile and you will see a nice plant so while i dont doubt your experiences i am am very satasfied with kens gear so far and look forward to this run of clones finishing so i can get these kens kush in the ground alongside some grape puff from ggg and see which i prefer
> 
> Edit the plant in my avatar is kens grandaddypurp ogkush


----------



## urban1026835 (Oct 29, 2013)

Had to do it thank you ken will be a keeper in my garden for many grows


----------



## yesum (Oct 29, 2013)

Yea, I had great luck with GDP from Ken. There are stronger strains and others that have flavor I like as much or more, but the high is of a quality that I will keep it around forever.


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 7, 2013)

thinking im gonna order some phantom cookies later since the reg freebies at the tude are kens candyland right now. Been eyefucking both strains so it's like getting 2 for the price of 1


----------



## raiderman (Nov 7, 2013)

yesum said:


> Yea, I had great luck with GDP from Ken. There are stronger strains and others that have flavor I like as much or more, but the high is of a quality that I will keep it around forever.


I feel the same way about kens,great genetics.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 4, 2013)

GDP rep needs to leave, if he was representing my company I would fire him for the way he talks to customers. So what people had some bad experiences maybe they are newbs, maybe they aren't. Nobody needs your judgement here and your attitude is begging for a swift kick in the face.

BTW

The story of GDP is bullshit and we both know it, native americans don't use marijuana in their rituals so don't bullshit anyone get the fuck out of here.

This is our town bitch.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 4, 2013)

hes been gone for over a year,lol.


----------



## yesum (Dec 5, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> GDP rep needs to leave, if he was representing my company I would fire him for the way he talks to customers. So what people had some bad experiences maybe they are newbs, maybe they aren't. Nobody needs your judgement here and your attitude is begging for a swift kick in the face.
> 
> BTW
> 
> ...


 You talk like Nate Diaz can you back it up like him? Just kidding.

The rep had lots of guys just dogging him and Ken and after a while got tired of it and told them off. It took a lot of abuse or should I say criticism, to flip his switch. He did not go off on folks that said they had shit results with the seeds. This was about calling Ken a liar, the rep a shill and just going on and on about it like a troll. I doubt you would have done better.

Ken never said the Indians used this plant in rituals, they use tobacco, peyote, shrooms, but to my knowledge not pot. Maybe they have changed that up recently, people can change right?

Indians in Mexico had the best strains in years back, same in Colombia and a bunch of other places. Indigenous tribes in Thailand bred the 'thaistick' of legend, Indians bred Panama Red in Panama, etc. Nothing new about the indigenous people having unique and superior strains.

Does the story sound kind of sketchy and certainly not verifiable? Of course. Same with OG and Chemdog and a bunch of others, this shit is illegal and you get liars and bs all the time.

I and many others find good plants and highs in these seeds and that is the bottom line. I have other choices being medical in California but choose to keep this strain around permanently.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 5, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> GDP rep needs to leave, if he was representing my company I would fire him for the way he talks to customers.
> 
> So what people had some bad experiences maybe they are newbs, maybe they aren't.
> 
> ...


the story of gross domestic product is bonifide....as pot...idk what GDP is ..tell us please

and GDP rep is a cool dude, like or don't like him ...he is not ken or kens program he is a friend of ken who helps and acts as a proxy at times thats it 

and this thread is hella old so ......not sur ehat is up with your BS ...........


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 5, 2013)

how many shills are here of our 500k plus members,


or is it 1k new memebrs month and dwindling actives.....miss you carne


----------



## Trippyness (Apr 26, 2016)

To anyone who wants to see a start to finish grow of GDP from seed. Ill be doing a full Video Journal.
So we will all see some legit results, germ rates, purple or not. Taste and smell as well as how well it grows in Coco.
Will be germing 5 beans. I however do not see many journals on these at all, but likely alpt of people are growing dank.
I will also be crossing my best Blue Dream girl with a good GDP male at some point and get some killer beans.
Anyways, ill post a followup in a week once the beans arrive.
Would love to see some HD shots of some buds from these seeds. Hopefully fem ration is reasonable.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

Trippyness said:


> To anyone who wants to see a start to finish grow of GDP from seed. Ill be doing a full Video Journal.
> So we will all see some legit results, germ rates, purple or not. Taste and smell as well as how well it grows in Coco.
> Will be germing 5 beans. I however do not see many journals on these at all, but likely alpt of people are growing dank.
> I will also be crossing my best Blue Dream girl with a good GDP male at some point and get some killer beans.
> ...


Are the beans from new release or old? Will be watching for sure


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2016)

didnt know this thread existed till now...lol, will post some pics within the next 24hrs


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2016)

Trippyness said:


> To anyone who wants to see a start to finish grow of GDP from seed. Ill be doing a full Video Journal.
> So we will all see some legit results, germ rates, purple or not. Taste and smell as well as how well it grows in Coco.
> Will be germing 5 beans. I however do not see many journals on these at all, but likely alpt of people are growing dank.
> I will also be crossing my best Blue Dream girl with a good GDP male at some point and get some killer beans.
> ...


like to see what your doing with it man, i will post pics & storyline tomorrow morning of mine growing out now


----------



## Trippyness (Apr 26, 2016)

greencropper said:


> like to see what your doing with it man, i will post pics & storyline tomorrow morning of mine growing out now


Sounds good. Want to see a pheno just like the original cut. Seen a few good ones and seen a few not so great.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2016)

Trippyness said:


> Sounds good. Want to see a pheno just like the original cut. Seen a few good ones and seen a few not so great.


ive got 3 growing now, all girls, beans are from the first drop @ the tude back about 6-7yrs ago, they have been pollinated by 2 different males, not much color even though they have only about 3wks to go before beans will be mature? pics tomorrow morning, too glary now with full sun blazing away


----------



## Trippyness (Apr 26, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive got 3 growing now, all girls, beans are from the first drop @ the tude back about 6-7yrs ago, they have been pollinated by 2 different males, not much color even though they have only about 3wks to go before beans will be mature? pics tomorrow morning, too glary now with full sun blazing away


From experience if they have the purple pheno in them then they will purp up the last 2 weeks.
If i get a good purp pheno then ill be making a clone, hermie back to male then cross with my female Blue Dream for some killer yields


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2016)

Trippyness said:


> From experience if they have the purple pheno in them then they will purp up the last 2 weeks.
> If i get a good purp pheno then ill be making a clone, hermie back to male then cross with my female Blue Dream for some killer yields


sounds good, im looking forward to the offspring of these GDP x Irie cookie stomper & Mosca C99 pollen


----------



## greencropper (Apr 27, 2016)

heres the original GDP from the first drop @ the tude approx 7yrs ago, only 3 germed out of 10, all girls, tallest pheno about 4' & showing least colour, great terps presenting in all, 2 have been pollinated via Mosca C99 & 1 x Irie cookie stomper, accident kinked middle plants stem near top, growing on without a hitch


----------



## greencropper (Apr 27, 2016)

heres another pic


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 25, 2017)

Gdp


----------



## cheeseofchud (Jul 25, 2017)

greencropper said:


> heres another picView attachment 3667498


did you light dep them?


----------



## greencropper (Jul 25, 2017)

cheeseofchud said:


> did you light dep them?


no light dep though seeds were planted late in outdoors season so light(a few 5watt LED) was added to bring hrs up to 20/4...then lights omitted when plants were a few feet high and daylight hrs were near 12/12 as it was


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 23, 2017)

Day 30 love already has great size!


----------

